# Drusilia Naïlo:  The Making of a Watchman



## Drusilia Nailo (Dec 11, 2002)

*Drusilia Naïlo:  The Making of a Watchman*

Okay, I'm doing this at DrN's request, so if you don't like it, it's all his fault!  (If you love it, then of course, it's all me.)  These stories that I will be posting are written from the point of view of my character in drnuncheon's Freeport Storyhour, Drusilia Naïlo.  In the Freeport Storyhour, she is on the Freeport City Watch, much to the surprise and chagrin of her father, notorious crimelord Tensin Naïlo.  These stories explore Dru's childhood, and her relationship with her father.  I hope that you find them enjoyable!


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Dec 11, 2002)

*It Was a Dark and Stormy Night*

Rain furiously pounded down onto the streets, soaking the hooded and cloaked figures to the skin.  The largest of the figures, a surprisingly tall elf, cursed as he tried not to jostle the small child that he was carrying.  He paused, standing up to his ankles in rainwater.  "Drusilia, how are you holding up?"

The elven child stared at him from beneath the oversized cloak was draped over her.  Her large blue eyes were frightened, and she bit her lower lip in an obvious attempt to keep from crying.  "Why can't I stay at the Carter Street house anymore?  Where's my Papa?"

The other two cloaked figures had stopped, and were looking at the pair.  "Come, Kennic," said a female voice, impatiently.  "We don't have the time to stop and coddle the girl.  We've got to get her to safety."

Kennic sighed, hugging the child to his chest briefly, and then started trudging through the street again.  "Celia is right, Drusilia," he said quietly.  "We have to get you to a safer place."

	After moving through the outskirts of the Old City, the foursome crossed over into the Merchant's District.  Kennic breathed an audible sigh of relief.  "It ought to be safer now."

The woman nodded.  "Still, let's get to our destination first..."  

They moved, more quickly now that they were walking in streets that had superior drainage.  Shops gave way to houses, and finally, they reached the city's rather well-known Street of Flowers.  They ran up the walk to one of the houses on it, a fine two-story structure, made rough-hewn stone and covered with ivy tendrils.  Kennic was just raising his fist to knock, when the door swung open. 

"Thank all the gods that you're here," said the woman standing there.  She was also an elf, and was dressed expensively in silks and pearls.  Gesturing for them to come in, she closed the door behind them, shutting the sound of the rain outside.  "I had begun to fear that you had been ambushed."

Kennic set Drusilia onto the floor, and the little girl stood blinking up at the adults around her.  She was completely swathed in a man-sized cloak, which obscured anything resembling arms or legs. 

"I want to go home," she said, quietly.

The woman tsked at her, efficiently removing the rain-soaked cloak.  "Now, wishing for things that won't happen is a waste of time," she said.  She led the little girl out of the main room, and took her to the side parlor.  "Amuse yourself in here," she said.  "We adults have some things that we need to talk about."

The door closed, leaving Drusilia in the room alone.  The elven girl didn't waste any time trying to obey the elder's commands, and instead, moved swiftly and quietly back to the door.  She cracked it, poking her head around the corner, and listened.

The voices were hushed, but were not impossible to hear.

"...targeting Tensin's properties..."

"I think they're trying to kidnap the girl.  The attack on the Carter Street house was no accident.  It might be leverage against Tensin.  Everyone knows she is his weak point, if he has one..."

"We've got to keep her safe.   Does anyone know where Tensin is?  Is he safe?"

Drusilia closed the door again, almost wishing that she hadn't heard.  Papa, in danger?  Even the fact that she was in danger herself didn't bother her as much.  She curled up on the satin and lace sofa, wishing that she was with Papa, safe at the Carter Street house.


----------



## DiFier (Dec 11, 2002)

I was wondering if I was ever gonna see these stories.  Kinda makes me want to start writing stuff about Di'Fier


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 11, 2002)

Good start, I really enjoyed the child's viewpoint of the situation.  Keep going!


----------



## drnuncheon (Dec 11, 2002)

DiFier said:
			
		

> *I was wondering if I was ever gonna see these stories.  Kinda makes me want to start writing stuff about Di'Fier *




Do it! Any help/review/editing/whatever you need, Mel & I will be happy to give.  And I suspect that the FSH readers will more than happily check yours out too...

J


----------



## Jon Potter (Dec 11, 2002)

drnuncheon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I suspect that the FSH readers will more than happily check yours out too...
> 
> *




You got that right!!

I love this kind of stuff. It's great to see players that think enough about their character's to invent not only backgrounds but actual snippets of their lives in story form. In my group, I have one or two who do this and I eat it up (and reward it generously with xp).

And why is it that bad things always happen during the rainy season?


----------



## drnuncheon (Dec 11, 2002)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And why is it that bad things always happen during the rainy season? *




Hmm.  

Attack on Tensin - rainy season.

Sea Lord tries to summon extradimensional horrors to drive the city mad - dry season.

Underworld war with the Dragon's Claw - rainy season.

Our Heros captured and sold into slavery - dry season.

Clearly, the rainy season is the season of turf wars, probably because all the criminals get cabin fever.

J
that's my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Dec 12, 2002)

Despite her worry, Drusilia was eventually able to calm herself enough to trance.   At least, she must have, because she began to feel her body twitch into awareness several hours later.  Warm sunlight bathed her skin.   Opening her eyes, she found herself  still in that parlor that she had been taken to the other night.  Papa was sitting in a chair across the room from her, reading a book.

Without even looking at her, he said, "Ah good.  Drusilia, it is time that you and I had a talk."  He snapped the book shut, and crossed the room, setting it down on a table.  Turning around, he folded his arms across his chest.

Dru hopped to her feet.  "Papa!"  She felt relief flood through her,  and she ran across the room, throwing herself at his legs.  He sighed, lifting her up so that she was at eye level with him.

"Did you like being taken through the streets during monsoon season last night?"

She blinked at him, confused by this line of questioning.  "No, Papa..."

He nodded.  "Good girl.  How would you like to learn to defend yourself?"

She stared at him.  "I thought you said that I had to wait until I was older."

Tensin nodded, staring back at her.  "I know.  I changed my mind," he said simply.  Then, seeming to think better of  his answer, he explained further.  "Some people in Freeport have decided that they don't like elves controlling as much of the city's business as we do.  At least... elves that do not fawn over the human lords.  I do not want for those people to hurt you, in an attempt to hurt me.  Do you understand?"

Drusilia nodded, solemnly.  There was no level that the humans would not sink to.  She knew this for a fact, because Papa had told her himself.  "You don't want for the humans to hurt me, so that they aren't able to hurt you."

There was a moment of silence, and then Tensen's mouth quirked up into a  smirk.  "Close enough."

He put her down on the ground, and scowled at the dress that she had been wearing since yesterday.  "Go tell Suina to get you out of that ridiculous piece of fluff and into something sensible.  Tell her that you are going to learn to kill someone with a dagger, and don't want to bleed on your dress."


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Dec 12, 2002)

*First Lesson*

Her arms hurt.  They were a mass of gashes, some deep, some not.  But all of them hurt.  The blood was starting to congeal, creating itchy scabs.  Drusilia tried not to cry, biting down hard on her lower lip.  When the tears started to form anyway, she growled in disgust.  She threw the dagger down to the ground.  "I hate you," she said to it, her voice quavering.  It had failed her.

She heard the door open, and Kennic's voice called out into the garden, "Drusilia, come in for dinner."

Drusilia scowled, wiping her tears away with bloodied hands.  "I'm coming, Kennic," she said, casting one more venomous look at the dagger, before leaving it there in the moonlight.

She went into the house with a heavy sigh, ashamed.

Kennic stared at her.  "Gods," he said, sitting down.  "He said that he went hard on you, but..."  He sighed, and held his arms out.  "Come here, Drusilia," he said gently.

The gentleness of his tone was all it took to make her cry in earnest.  She ran to him and flung herself into his arms, sobbing.  "He-he cut me all over," she said.  "He said that my enemies wouldn't go easy on me, so neither would he."

Kennic tightened his hold on her.  "There, there," he said.  "You survived, anyway."

Drusilia started sobbing harder.  "But I won't!  I couldn't stop him!  I couldn't stop anyone from hurting me.  Not ever."

He was quiet for a moment, and then started chuckling.  "Drusilia.  You are so very young.  Most children your age have never touched a weapon, let alone used it.  You did well for your first lesson.  Tensin himself said so."

Drusilia sniffed, pulling back so that she could look at Kennic's face.  "Really?  He said that?"

"Don't tell him that I told you so," said Kennic, his eyes twinkling.

"Too late," came a voice, Papa's, from the doorway.  "I caught you at it."  His tone was neutral, but neither Kennic nor Drusilia missed the glint of humor in his eyes.

Drusilia glared at him, suddenly remembering that she was angry with her heartless father.

Papa nodded to her.  "Where's your dagger?"

Drusilia felt a moment's embarrassment, for leaving it untended in the garden, but resolved that she wasn't going to show him that.  "I threw it away," she said, jutting her chin out stubbornly.

Papa pulled the dagger, her dagger, out of his cloak, and set it on the table.  "I saw that," he said mildly, crossing the room and sitting in one of the chairs.  "And thought that it showed that we needed to have a talk."

Drusilia scratched at her arms, not mollified in the least.  "About what?"

"Your lesson.  As Kennic said, I was pleased with your progress.  But I get the impression that you are less than pleased.  Why?"

"You cut me."

Papa glanced at Kennic, and then said, "Kennic, a moment alone with my daughter, please?"

Kennic nodded stiffly, clearly not happy with Papa either, and left the room.

Papa turned back to Drusilia.  "My daughter will not be weak.  We are beginning your training now so that you will always be strong."  He leaned forward, capturing her with his gaze.  "Part of being strong is knowing what to expect from pain, and acting anyway."

Drusilia frowned, but moved closer to him.  "What do you mean?"

"Many a young fighter is undone the first time he gets hurt.  The first time someone sneaks past his guard and cuts him.   If you've already been cut, you won't be surprised, and unable to act, when it happens."

As much as Drusilia hated to admit it, she could see the wisdom in his words.  "So you cut me to get me used to being hurt?"

Papa nodded.  "In part.  It also teaches you how to fight.  You won't make as many mistakes if you know that you are going to be hurt if you do."

Drusilia sighed, sitting down.  "I don't think that I did very good tonight, no matter what you say."

Papa shrugged.  "If this had been a real fight, you would have died.  But it wasn't, so you will live another day to learn more.  Everyone has to start somewhere, and this is your starting point."

"Alright," said Drusilia with a heavy sigh.  

With a tiny smile, Papa reached inside of his cloak again.  "When you are older, you should not expect to be coddled like this, but for now -" he held out a tiny vial.  "Drink this.  It will make you feel much better."

Drusilia drank, unquestioningly, and stared at the wounds on her arms as they knitted themselves closed.  "Thank you Papa," she said, breathlessly.

"You will meet me in the garden again tomorrow afternoon, for your second lesson," he said, rising to his feet.  "Now.  Kennic and I are going out.  Celia will be guarding you.  See to it that she gives you a bath."

Drusilia nodded, and watched her father stride from the room.  "Good night, Papa," she said, too quietly for him to hear.


----------



## Jon Potter (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: First Lesson*



			
				Drusilia Nailo said:
			
		

> *"When you are older, you should not expect to be coddled like this, but for now -" he held out a tiny vial.  "Drink this.  It will make you feel much better."
> 
> Drusilia drank, unquestioningly, and stared at the wounds on her arms as they knitted themselves closed.
> 
> *




Yeah. When she's older she has to buy her own!  

And I must say that with a father like Tensin, it's easy to see why Dru is somewhat... anti-social. Lovely write-up, however. No matter how disturbing the father-daughter relationship is.


----------



## drnuncheon (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: First Lesson*



			
				Jon Potter said:
			
		

> *And I must say that with a father like Tensin, it's easy to see why Dru is somewhat... anti-social.*




I've always said that it's a miracle Dru turned out as sane as she did.  Now you can start to see why...

J
and eventually, we may even discover why Tensin is the way he is...


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Dec 14, 2002)

Drusilia scowled out the window of the house at the falling rain.  The weather had just ensured that Papa would not be teaching her how to use a dagger today, which likely meant that he wouldn't come to see her at all.   He had come last night, with Celia in tow, and had taken Kennic away.  "I have need of Kennic right now," he had told her.  "So for now, Celia is going to watch you." 

 Drusilia turned to glance around the room, looking for where her bodyguard was.

Celia was sitting in a chair nearby, sharpening her sword.  Drusilia climbed down out of the window seat and moved so that she was standing directly in front of the woman.  

Celia paused in her sharpening, eyebrows raised.  "Yes?"

Drusilia pointed at the sword.  "It's different from Kennic's."  She smiled at Celia, willing her to talk to her.  She was bored and lonely, and missed Papa.

Celia looked at the girl for a moment, and then set the weapon across her knees.  "It's called a cutlass," she told her.  "Kennic's sword is a rapier.  I was trained to use a cutlass from a very young age."

"As young as me?"

With a smirk, Celia shook her head.  "No, not when I was as young as you.  But not too long after."  She chuckled, then, going back to sharpening the blade.  "I had a mother when I was your age, to stop my father from doing anything rash."  She winced after she said that, as if she wished she could unsay those words.

Drusilia thought about that, sitting down on the ground.  "Do you think that your father would have taught you how to use the...cutlass earlier, if it weren't for your mother?"

Celia nodded.  "Yes, I do think so," she said.  "When my mother died, I had to go with my father to sea.  He didn't want for me to be helpless."  She looked up, her eyes locking with Drusilia's.  "Much like your father, I would imagine."

Drusilia nodded.  That Papa wanted for her to be strong, and able to protect herself was not a secret from anyone.    "Do you think, if I had a mother, that she would keep Papa from training me in weapons?"

With a grimace, Celia shrugged.  "I don't know, kid," she said, with a trace of impatience.  "Probably.  She'd probably want for you to learn how to be a girl.  That's something you're not going to be able to get from your father, no matter how much he cares."

Drusilia scowled.  "I don't want to be a girl anyway," she said, stung that there might be some part of her that was deficient.  "I've seen them.  They wear stupid clothes, and laugh too much."

Celia only grinned.  "Don't yell at me," she said.  "I'm not exactly a normal girl either."  She shrugged.  "You won't be missing much, from what I can tell.  At least, until you're older."

Drusilia sighed.  "I wonder why my mother isn't around.  Papa never answers me when I ask him."

"Don't ask him," said the woman, looking at Drusilia with an intense expression in her eyes.  "It only gives him pain.  I don't know who your mother was, or why she isn't here, but whatever the reason for it is, talking about it makes him unhappy.  So just don't do it."

Feeling ashamed, Drusilia looked down into her lap.  "I didn't want to hurt him," she said in a small voice.  "I just wanted to know."

Celia patted her on the head, awkwardly.  "There there," she said.  "It didn't do any permanent damage.  Your father loves you, and he'll forgive you for any pain that you accidentally caused.  Just don't do it again."

Drusilia nodded, sighing heavily.    "So what happened to your mother?"

"Ah.  That's a long story," said Celia.  "I'll give you the short version, though. My father was a pirate, and my mother and I lived in a coastal village, waiting for him to come home and see us."

Drusilia grinned.  She liked pirate stories.  She scooted closer to Celia's feet, looking up at her expectantly.

"It doesn't make for a good story, or a happy one," she warned, "But I'll tell you anyway.  Once, when my father was at sea, the village was attacked by orcs.  They killed everyone that they could find, except for those that they drug off in chains.  My mother was one of the slain."

Drusilia bit her lip, listening with horror.  "Did they get you?"

Celia shook her head, with a faint smile.  "No, they didn't see me.  I was hiding in the pantry, and they never noticed me."

"What did you do?"

"Well, I went outside, when I didn't hear the orcs anymore, and saw all of the dead bodies.  I think I wandered around for awhile, not knowing what to do next.  I ate some of the food that the orcs didn't carry away.  Fortunately for me, my father showed up only a few days later."

"Did he take you away?"

Celia nodded.  "Yeah, he did.  I went to sea with him, and learned how to be a sailor.  I also learned how to fight, though he wouldn't let me do any pirating until I was older."

Drusilia's eyes sparkled.  "I'll bet that was a lot of fun!  I want to be a pirate when I'm older."

Celia studied her, gravely.  "You'll have the opportunity to do so, if that's what you want," she said.  "Your father has all of the connections that you'll need.  But I somehow am guessing that he's chosen a different life for you."

Drusilia shrugged.  That was too far in the future to get worried about.  "Alright," she said noncommitally.

Celia smirked.  "It's good that you're being taught to defend yourself.  That I was taught to defend myself.  My mother was a good woman, but she didn't know how.  She relied on my father's reputation to keep her alive, and eventually that wasn't enough.  _That_ is what being a girl gets you," she said.

There was a heavy silence, broken by Drusilia saying, "Now I really don't want to be a girl."

"Well, you don't have to be.  I don't think your father is going to let you."


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Dec 14, 2002)

Antisocial?  I don't know what you're talking about!


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 14, 2002)

*Bravo!*

I'm really digging this deep look into the past of one of my favorite watchmen.  I'm glad DrN talked you into sharing this with us.  Keep up the great work, Dru.  

As for you, DiFier, get cracking!  I want to see how Dru's partner got to be who he is today, too.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm very happy to see that people like my stories!  I know that I enjoyed writing them, and explaining how Dru got to be the way she is in the current time line.  There'll probably be a couple more stories from her childhood, and then I'll advance the timeline a bit.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Dec 16, 2002)

*Sacrifice*

Drusilia sat in the parlor of Suina's house, fidgeting on the couch.  She'd been told to be quiet while Suina entertained a gentleman guest upstairs, but she wished that they had invited her to come up with them.  It was dull down here, and it was getting dark, too.  The lamps were suspended from the ceiling, far beyond her reach. 

Just then, she heard Kennic's footfalls, followed by Celia's slightly lighter ones.  "Poor child, sitting alone in the dark," said Kennic kindly.  He moved to the first lamp, lighting it, and moved on to the second, and then the third, until the room was bathed in the soft glow from the fire.

Drusilia looked up, frowning.  "People always leave me alone.  I hate it.  I'm bored here."

Kennic made a sympathetic face, but shrugged.  "I'm afraid that there isn't anything we can do about that right now," he told her.  "You'll understand when you're older."

Her scowl deepening, Drusilia sighed heavily.  "Fine," she said, not believing him.  "Do I have to go rest now?"

Kennic nodded.  "You need to meditate tonight.  We're moving you in the morning, and you'll need to be rested."

She sighed.  "I wanted to stay up until Papa came home."

Celia sat down on the couch next to her.  "I don't think that your papa is coming home tonight, dear," she said, her normally impatient voice remarkably gentle.

Kennic nodded, lifting Drusilia up, and then setting her back down onto his lap once he took her spot on the couch.  "She's right, child.  Your father isn't going to be coming back tonight."

Drusilia's brows knit themselves into a frown.  "Is he alright?"

Kennic and Celia looked at each other, and then Kennic nodded.  "He's fine, but he is going to have to lay really low for awhile.  He'll come back to you when it's safe.  He doesn't want you to be hurt..."

Drusilia sighed, but nodded.  "Alright," she said grudgingly.   She turned to look at Celia, asking her a question that she had been thinking about asking ever since she'd heard the bodyguard's life story.  "Why did you go from being a pirate to being my bodyguard?"

Celia blinked, surprised at the change in subject, but answered the question.  "I got lonely at sea,"  she said.  "I wanted to be with other elves.  Your father offered me a place here, and I accepted."

"Anyway," said Kennic.  "It's time for you to rest."  He stood, ignoring Drusilia's protests, and carried her from the room.

_Several hours later..._

Drusilia's eyes snapped open in the middle of the night.  What was that noise?  It sounded like something scratching on the window.  Her heart began to beat furiously, and she swallowed hard.  Was this something real?  Did she dare call her guards?  The noise sounded again, a faint scraping.  It was enough to goad the child into action, though, and she yelled, "Kennic!"  

Just then, the window smashed open, shards of glass flying inward.  A pair of black gloved hands was gripping the window sill, pulling a larger body up.  Drusilia's bedroom door flew open, and Celia ran inside, her sword out and ready.  "What the h-ll  is going on in here?"  Her eyes fastened onto the hands at the windowsill, and she set her jaw grimly.  "Drusilia, get out of here."

Drusilia knew that she should be moving, but she seemed frozen into place, watching everything play out.  The figure at the windowsill rolled into the room, a wicked looking sword suddenly in his hand.  He didn't go for the obvious target that Celia was presenting, but for Drusilia.  Grabbing the girl by the collar, he hauled her up out of bed, letting her dangle.  He ignored her squirming and kicking.  "We just want the girl," he said.  "Get out of here and you can live."

"Never," growled Celia, starting to advance on him.  

The man held the sword tip at Drusilia's throat.  "Don't. Come. Any. Closer."

Celia froze in place.  "Don't do anything that we'll both regret," she said softly.  "You can't know how her father will react if you hurt her."

Pain, at the base of her throat.  The man pressed the blade against her tender skin just hard enough to draw blood.  Drusilia sucked her breath in, trying hard not to cry.  Papa wouldn't want her to cry.  Celia wouldn't like it either.  Where was Kennic?

"Drop your sword," said the man, obviously speaking to Celia.

Celia's response was to leap forward, tackling the man, along with Drusilia.  The three of them landed in a crashing heap on the floor.  "Never," she repeated.  She looked over at Drusilia with her cool green eyes, and said, "Sorry, kid."  And then, before Drusilia had a chance to think or react, she backhanded her, hard.  And Dru went sailing back, hitting the bedroom wall with a thump.

It was the force of the blow against the wall that made her lose consciousness for a few moments.  When she opened her eyes again, it was to absolute chaos.  The swordsman and Celia were fighting each other viciously.  The room was a swirl of blades and blood.  It looked like the man was getting the worst of it, though, because Celia had carved him up a lot.  His blood was soaking through his clothes in many places, and was starting to color the floor.  The fighters kept tracking through it, leaving sticky footprints on the plush carpet as they fought. 

Just then, several things happened.  Kennic ran through the door, his face pale, sword already drawn.   "Drusilia!"  His shout was one that was near panic, which made Drusilia look over to see what he was so upset about.  The unnamed swordsman was coming right at her, his sword aimed directly for her chest.  There was, Drusilia noted with a sense of complete unreality, a smile on his face.  This wasn't happening...

But it was.  Then there was a blur of motion as Celia darted in.  Unable to do anything to stop the swordblow, the frantic bodyguard did the next best thing --  she threw herself, at the last moment, between the sword blade and the child.  The swordsman's blade sunk into the elven woman's stomach, and Drusilia's world went red.

Pinned under Celia's weight, Drusilia watched as Kennic came up behind the man, stabbing him with his own sword.  She watched him cut down the invader bit by bit, fueled almost entirely by his rage and fear.  All the while that she watched the gory scene, she felt herself getting soaked in Celia's blood.

"Celia?"  Drusilia asked in a tiny voice.

There was no answer.  It was then that Drusilia realized that she wasn't breathing anymore.  

"Celia!"  Drusilia began to try to push the woman off of her.  She had to get Kennic's attention so that he could help her! 

Just then, the swordsman fell, and Kennic drove his rapier through the man's throat with a vicious, final twist.  "Stupid b-st-rd," whispered Kennic sadly, and then turned towards Drusilia and Celia.  He gasped.  "Oh no..."  Running forward, he dropped to one knee, checking Celia for a pulse.  He bit his lower lip, pulling her off of Drusilia.  "Are you alright?"  His question was more of a demand than a question, and he thrust Celia to the side like a limp, discarded toy.

Drusilia nodded, bursting into tears.  "Celia's hurt, though."

Kennic pulled Drusilia onto his lap.  "There's nothing that we can do for Celia," he said, voice tight.  "She's dead."  He stared at the woman for a moment, and then got to his feet.  "We've got to get you out of here," he said.  

And so once again, they went out onto the nighttime streets of Freeport, during a howling rainstorm.  Kennic trudged through the street, clutching the sobbing Drusilia to his chest, and trying to protect her from the wet with his cloak.  "I'm so sorry you had to see that," he said, almost sobbing himself.  "I shouldn't have been resting... I knew they were looking for you."

Drusilia closed her eyes to keep the sheets of water from getting into her eyes, and started trembling.  She couldn't get the final expression on Celia's face out of her mind.  Contorted in pain, frozen that way... forever, at least in Drusilia's mind.   "But I don't want Celia to be dead," she said in a small voice.  "Kennic,_do_ something about it!"  She flailed at him with her fists, before burying her face in his chest, losing herself in her tears again.  "Where are we going?"

"We're going to Papa," said Kennic with a sigh.  "He'll be able to fix all of this."


----------



## dpdx (Dec 16, 2002)

*Another satisfied lurker*

I, too, like this Story Hour. I can also say that it stands pretty well on its own, without the background of Book One (which I've read only the first bit of. It took me three searches to even find that thread.).


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Dec 17, 2002)

Celia's funeral had been a nightmare.  Her pale corpse had been dressed in clothing that Drusilia knew she'd have never chosen to wear in life, though her cutlass, at least, had remained with her.   She had been stretched out on a marble slab, and the guests had come and gone.  All of them were discussing Celia as if she had been a stranger, and none of them seemed very saddened by her death.  And no one spoke to the lone elven child, standing near the body.  Drusilia hated all of them.  All of the smiling faces, all of them trying to get into Papa's good graces by attending the funeral of one of his most trusted. 	

Now she was finally home, or in what would serve as home for the next few weeks.  She was sitting on the floor, staring out at the sheets of rain that were falling from the sky.  Her chin on her knees, the picture of dejection. 

She heard footsteps behind her, and then heard someone sit in a chair.  "Drusilia, come here."  It was Papa.

She turned to look at him, and saw that he was holding her hairbrush.  

"Come here and sit in front of me, on the floor," he said.  

Drusilia obeyed, leaning against his knees.

He began to brush her hair gently, working out the tangles that would inevitably form throughout the day, every day.  "Celia's funeral was hard for you," he said, after a few minutes of brushing.

Drusilia bit her lower lip.  "I didn't want for Celia to die," she said quietly.  "Especially for me."

"Ah.  I wondered if you were feeling guilty about that," he said, setting the brush down and beginning to work out the knots in a particularly dense snarl of hair.  "You should not, though."

"Why not?"  Drusilia frowned, even though he couldn't see her do it.  "She'd still be alive if it weren't for me."

"Because people like you, and like me, are protected by people like Celia.  She knew the risks when she signed on."

Drusilia sighed, wincing as he pulled her hair.  "I don't want for people to die because of me," she persisted, stubbornly.  "It doesn't seem right."

Papa finally worked out the snarl, and then picked up the brush again, smoothing the hair down.   

"Maybe not," he said, "But you will always have guards, so you had best get used to it.  Make no mistakes about it, there will be more attempts on your life, because of who you are, because of who I am."

"Then I want to learn to fight better so that I don't have to have guards anymore."

Papa chuckled.  "We'll see how you do."

Drusilia's shoulders sagged.  "I don't want anyone else to die because of me," she repeated, quietly.

Papa was quiet for a moment, and then said, "Would you prefer to die instead?"

Drusilia turned around to stare at him, since he seemed to be done with her hair anyway.  "No," she said, hating to admit it.

"Well then.  You must have guards," he said, standing to his feet.  "So that you can stay alive."  His eyes narrowed shrewdly, and he added, "After all, if you died, it would make Celia's sacrifice be for nothing.  You wouldn't want that, would you?"

Drusilia swallowed hard.  "No, no.  Never that."

Papa nodded, looking satisfied.  "Then you will keep living, under my protection until I decide that you are capable of protecting yourself."

"Alright," Drusilia said heavily.  "But I want to continue my fighting lessons."

Papa smiled at her.  "Oh, you will."  He patted her on the head.  He moved to the door, opening it.  "You are in the compound now," he told her.  "The place is bristling with my people.  No one will attack," he said, to reassure her.   "We will be here until I have utterly slaughtered the opposition."  He paused, studying his daughter to see how she would react.

Drusilia stared at him.  "When they're all dead," she said, after some thought, "They won't come after us anymore, I guess."

Papa nodded.  "And, by now, word is out that someone made an attempt on your life.  I need to make the point that using my daughter is a mistake."  His voice turned cold, and he turned away, as if reminded that he had work to do.  "Good night, Daughter."

Drusilia moved back over to the window, watching the rain some more.   She found herself hoping that Papa's vengeance would be swift and merciless.  She wished that she could be with him when he did it, to avenge Celia.   With a sigh, she turned away from the window.  She was hungry.  It was time to go on with living.


----------



## Douane (Dec 19, 2002)

A word of warning to those, who, like me, came here for for a nice and *short* storyhour to slowly start their involvement with this forum:

After reading the early exploits of Drusilia Nailo, I felt somehow compelled to forswear sleeping and to go back and read Book One and Two of the Freeport Story Hour.  Subsequent trips to the temple of Kherarditinos and some generous donations to the same have brought forth the conclusion that my thoughts were altered by the means of an ancient magical artifact, the "Doorstopper of Yig". So please beware!


Folkert


----------



## DiFier (Dec 19, 2002)

Actually I just used charm person on you.    

Wow how long did it take you to read books 1 & 2?


----------



## Douane (Dec 19, 2002)

Well, about 7 hours (including breaks, checking the Rogues Gallery and repeatedly contemplating going to sleep). 


Folkert


----------



## Maidenfine (Dec 19, 2002)

When I finally read Books One and Two, it took me about two weeks. Not all at once though. I had finals coming up and two 15 page research papers to do so I was snatching a couple hours from my studying whenever I could. I needed the breaks though and now I'm rebooting my own Freeport campaign (in the midst of the studying it had grown pretty stagnant).


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Dec 21, 2002)

Drusilia was outside, playing in the narrow strip of grass that was behind the house when she heard the sound of someone scrambling up the side of the wooden fence.  Too surprised to be exceptionally wary, she was merely curious, and approached the fence to see who would be appearing at the top.

It turned out to be an elven boy.  His hair was blond, and long.  His face and torso were covered with dirt, as if he'd been rolling in it.  "Hi," he said cheerfully, slipping over the top of the fence and dropping down into the grass.

Drusilia stared at him.  He was even shorter than she was, but they were probably fairly close in age.  "Who are you?"

"Kilat," he said, looking around the yard.  "My father says that your father is an important person, and that I shouldn't  bother him.  But he didn't say anything about talking to you."  He hesitated for a moment.  "Is that okay?"

Drusilia found herself grinning.  "It's okay.  I'm allowed to do whatever I want," she informed him proudly.  "My name is Drusilia."

"Oh," he said, looking thoughtful.  "Well, if you're allowed to do whatever you want, we should go out and have a look around."

Drusilia felt nervous, knowing that Papa would never approve.  "You mean, leave the yard?"

Kilat grinned at her.  "Well, you said you could do whatever you want..."

"Right," said Drusilia.  "Let's go."

The two climbed the wooden fence again, landing in the alley on the other side.  Kilat ran.  "C'mon.  There's something I want to show you."  Both elves ran through the streets, weaving in and out of adults that got in their way.

He took her to another alley, and pointed down to the circular manhole cover.  "I have my own little hideout down here.  I'll show it to you if you promise not to tell."

Drusilia stared down at the manhole cover.  This was proving to be more fun than she'd had in ages, but she wasn't sure that Papa would be very happy with her.  But...  he hadn't specifically told her that she couldn't go down into the sewers.  Surely if he didn't want her to go down there, he'd have told her so.  She helped Kilat pry open the cover and roll it away.  Peering down into the darkness, she said, "Do you have a light of some kind?"

"No.  Are you scared?"

"No!  Only... you go first."

Kilat swallowed hard, and then began descending the ladder.  Drusilia climbed down after him.

"There's a lantern down here," said Kilat.  "I found it the first time I came down.  So it's only dark for a little bit of the way."

It didn't take long for the children to find the lantern, and after much struggle, Kilat even managed to get it lit.  He held it up, beaming proudly at her.  "So, what do you think, Dru?  Do you want to go to my secret hideout?"

Drusilia blinked.  Dru?   But she only said, "Sure.  Let's go!"

He took her on several twists and turns, and finally, stopped at a wooden door.  He opened the door, and gestured grandly inside.  "My hideout."

Drusilia stepped inside, looking around.  There were wooden crates stacked up against one wall, and there were even a couple of blankets on the floor.  "Is this all your stuff?"

Kilat shrugged, unconcerned.  "The crates aren't, but I did bring the blankets.  It can get kind of cold down here sometimes."

Drusilia sat down on one of the blankets, and grinned at Kilat shyly.  "Thanks for showing me your hideout.  I promise that I won't tell anyone about it."

She sat, and they talked for a little while.  She kept looking over at the crates though, curious about what would be in them.  Finally, she said, "Kilat, have you ever opened one of the crates?"

His eyes widened, and he shook his head.  "No," he said.  "I didn't want to get in trouble.  Do you want to?"

Drusilia nodded, getting to her feet.  "Bring the light over," she said with a grin, wanting to show off.  "I want to know what someone would want to store down here."

Kilat nodded, picking up the light.  He looked nervous, but didn't try to talk her out of it.

She felt along the crates, and finally found the way to pry the top off of one of them.  She tugged, struggling awhile before it finally gave way.  Both children peered over the edge, breathlessly.

"Oh," said Drusilia, in complete disgust and disappointment.  "It's only a bunch of dried leaves, in bags."

Kilat laughed.  "And here I thought it might be something valuable."  He slammed shut the lid to the crate, and they moved back over to the warmer blankets.  "Oh well," he added. "At least we know.  Though it's kind of strange that an herbalist would store stuff down here."

They played for the rest of the day, and Drusilia had more fun than she'd had in a long time.  She'd never had a playmate before, at least, not one that hadn't been forced to play with her.  She didn't ever want to leave.  Eventually, though, her stomach began to growl and churn.  "Do you have any food?"

Kilat shook his head, and stood up.  "No.  But I bet my father would feed us.  Let's go back up to the top, and then I'll show you my house.  It's not very far away from yours."  The boy picked up the lantern, and they began to retrace their steps back to the manhole.  

They found the ladder that lead up to the street, except...  the manhole lid was secured again.  No light came from up top.  Drusilia stared upward in dismay.  "We're trapped!"


----------



## Jon Potter (Dec 22, 2002)

Drusilia Nailo said:
			
		

> *
> "Oh," said Drusilia, in complete disgust and disappointment.  "It's only a bunch of dried leaves, in bags."
> 
> Kilat laughed.  "And here I thought it might be something valuable."*




Hah! Too funny!


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Dec 22, 2002)

The children tried to push the manhole lid up, but they couldn't do it.  

Kilat looked pale in the lantern light.  "I don't know of any other way out," he said.  "I think we're stuck down here until someone finds us."

Drusilia stared at him, wide-eyed.  "What are we going to do?  No one is going to look for us down here... we'll starve.  We'll get eaten by some sewer monster!"

Both of them looked around nervously.  "Maybe we should go back to my room.  We can at least hide in there," said Kilat.

Drusilia nodded, and they went back.  She felt fear gnawing at her stomach.  Papa would be so worried!  He would also be very angry at her.  But that might not be a problem, at least for her, if she died down here.  Maybe that would be better...

They sat down on the ground, and started to play again.  Drusilia's heart wasn't into it, though, and the attempts at play fell flat.  They watched glumly as the lantern burned the last of its fuel and flickered out.  They were left in complete darkness.

"I'm cold," whispered Drusilia.

"Me too," said Kilat.  "Here, wrap up in a blanket."  He draped one of the blankets over Drusilia's shoulders, and one over his own.  They huddled together, and sat in the dark, shivering.  They sat there for a very long time.  Finally, Kilat said, "Maybe you'd better trance.  I'll keep watch, and make sure that no one hurts you."

Drusilia nodded, leaning back against the wall.  "Tell me when you want a rest too.  I can keep guard then."

The next morning, two very subdued children crept back to the ladder where they had come down.  The manhole was still in place.  However, there was a little bit of light, coming from the holes in it.  It was just enough light that Drusilia could see Kennic leaning against the ladder.  "You," he said to her, "Are in very big trouble."

Kennic escorted Drusilia back to the house, after Kilat scuttled off to face his own parents.  He didn't say a word to her the entire time, but she thought that she detected a hint of amusement in his gaze.  At the door, he gave her a half-mocking bow.  "I will leave you now," he told her.

Great.  She got to face Papa on her own.  She crept into the house, and approached his study.  He was sitting in his chair, a book opened in front of him.  He looked up.  "Ah, Drusilia.  Did you enjoy your adventure with your little friend?"

Drusilia blinked at him.  "You knew?"

Papa smiled, leaning back in his chair.  "I know many things about you, because you're my daughter and it's my business to know about you."  He studied her for a moment, closing the book that he was reading.  "Do you like this young boy?  Do you think that he'll be a good friend to you?"

Drusilia nodded, rapidly, suddenly nervous that he wasn't going to let her play with Kilat any more, because he'd kept her out all night.

He nodded.  "Good.  Everyone needs a friend.  You smell like the sewer, though.  Go and take a bath, and then come back.  There's someone that I want to meet at the marketplace.  Maybe we can find some apples there for you."

Drusilia could barely believe her good fortune.  Apples were a rarity in Freeport, as there weren't many apple trees on the island.   And Papa wasn't even angry with her!  She couldn't wait to tell her new friend  Kilat. She doubted that he'd fared as well as she had.

"And Drusilia," said Papa, getting her attention once more.  "Against Kennic's counsel, I am not going to punish you for this stunt.   Do not make me sorry for it.  Now, go.  I have work to do."


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Dec 22, 2002)

The Drusilia childhood stories are almost over!  I'll then advance the timeline a bit, to when she's older, yet still officially under her father's protection (Pre-Watch.)


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Dec 25, 2002)

Drusilia and Kilat ran through the streets, laughing, because they had both managed to escape their families.   "I waited until Samiel had to visit the privy," Drusilia grinned.  "He's probably not going to be happy that I snuck away, though."

Kilat snickered.  "Ma thinks that I'm just going out to buy some eggs, so I'd best remember to get some before going back."

"Come on, let's go to the park," said Drusilia, knowing that though she'd escaped, that she would be found soon.

The two broke into a run.  "Race you there!"  Kilat streaked on ahead.  Both elves ran through the Merchant's District, and then into one of the city's only parks.  It was a small plot of land, but was the perfect place for children to play.  

Kilat dove under the willow tree, and Drusilia followed suit.  Both lay there on the ground, laughing and panting from the exertion.

"Beat you," said Kilat.

Drusilia scowled at him.  "Only because you got a head start!"

Suddenly, they heard voices, of other children.  Their flat accents suggested that they were humans.  "Well, lookie here," said one of them, sounding like a boy.  "What do we have, a little elfie?"

Drusilia's eyes widened, and she and Kilat looked at each other.  Could these humans see them in their secluded spot?  She crawled on her belly to the other side of the tree, and peered out through the drooping branches.  It didn't take long for her to realize that no, they had not seen her, nor had they seen Kilat.  The "elfie" that they were talking about was another elven child.  She knew him; his father worked for Papa.  The child's name was Alust.

Alust was backed up against a tree, and his eyes were wide, and terrified.  And well he should have been; he was a frail child to begin with, but both of these human boys outweighed and outmuscled him by a lot. "Leave me alone!"  He put his chin up in an act of bravado.

The largest human boy laughed.  "Leave me alone," he mocked.  "I think that the little elfie thinks he can take us, what about you, Sean?"

The other boy nodded, a grin on his face.  He nudged Alust's leg with his toe, causing the elven boy to yelp with surprise and fear.

"You'd better leave me alone," said Alust, voice already trembling.  "Or else you'll be sorry."

Both boys started laughing.  The biggest one stepped up to him, and punched him in the mouth, causing Alust's head to rock back, slamming into the trunk of the tree.

"Owwwwwwww!"  

Drusilia winced as she heard Alust scream.  "That's going to make it worse," she fretted.  "What should we do, Kilat?"

Kilat frowned intently.  "We can't just let them beat him up."

Drusilia nodded, sighing.  "Yeah.  And they're human too.  We can't let _humans_ be mean to us."

Kilat hesitated for a moment, and then nodded. "So what do we do, call for help?"

Drusilia shot him a disdainful look.  "Help?  From who?  The _Watch?_  Ha!  Papa says that the Watch is Freeport's biggest joke."

Kilat looked as if he might have been ready to suggest doing just that, but one look at Drusilia's facial expression made him shake his head.  "No, no.  Of course not."

"Right.  So we deal with it ourselves."  She stood to her feet, dusting herself off, and then strode through the willow branches.

"Hey, Round Ears!"  Drusilia stood there, with her hands on her hips.  "Why don't you go pick on someone your own size?"

While she and Kilat had been having their discussion of what to do, the two humans had pounded poor Alust into the ground.  It looked as if his nose was broken, and he was crying loudly, trying to curl up into a little ball.

Both human boys looked up, and over to her.  The largest one started laughing.  "It's a little elfie girl," he said.  "My father says that the best thing to do with an elfie girl is to-"

He didn't get a chance to finish his statement.  Drusilia ran across the grass at him, as fast as she could, and tackled him to the ground.  She heard the boy grunt as the wind got knocked out of him, and grinned with satisfaction.  She was tougher than most elves, thanks to Papa's training. "Maybe you didn't hear me," she said to him, grabbing his rounded ears and using them to slam his head into the ground.  "I said to go pick on someone your own size."

She heard the other boy moving up behind her, and felt his hands grab her by the shirt collar and start to haul her upwards.  Suddenly, he let go, and she heard the impact moments before she felt it.  

Kilat had tackled the boy, sending the human careening into her.  His weight pushed her forward, and down, so that the largest human now had three people on top of him.

And then the brawl began.  Two humans and two elves rolled around in the grass, pulling each other's hair, scratching and punching at each other, while one other elf lay curled beneath the tree, trying to stay as far away from the fight as possible.  Drusilia, who had been taught to fight dirty, occasionally got in a stomach punch, or a knee to the groin.

Finally, the biggest boy gasped, "Let's get out of here!"  He crawled to his feet, and fled from the park.  His companion labored to his feet with more effort, holding his ribs in pain.  He stared wildly at the crazed Drusilia, as if he'd never seen anything like her before, and then fled.

Dru rolled to her feet, feeling her cheek swelling, and knowing with absolute certainty that she was going to have a black eye.  She looked down at Kilat, who didn't look like he was in much better shape.  "You okay?"

He nodded, and then the two of them moved over to Alust.

Alust glared at Drusilia angrily.  "You shouldn't have interfered," he said to her, when she got to him.  He held his nose, his eyes watering.

Drusilia shrugged.  "Right, next time we let you get the snot beaten out of you by a couple of humans."

Alust sniffled a little bit.  "Thanks," he said sullenly, getting to his feet.  "Now that I've been protected by a girl, I'm going to go home and get yelled at for it."  He gave Drusilia one more malevolent gaze, ignored Kilat, and then staggered off.

"Well!"  Drusilia said huffily.  "That's gratefulness for you."

"Drusilia Naïlo.  _What_ do you think that you are doing?"

Drusilia winced.  "Hello, Kennic," she said, turning around slowly.

Her primary guardian, shadowed by a very frightened looking Samiel, walked down the path towards her.  "You look a mess.  What am I going to tell your father, hmm?"

Drusilia put her hands on her hips, glaring up at him.  "That I defended a helpless elf from two human bullies?"

Kennic stared down at her.  "Don't think that this gets you off the hook," he said gruffly, grabbing her by the shoulder.  "Kilat, I'm afraid that your afternoon out with Drusilia has come to an end.  You had best get yourself home."

Kilat nodded, shuffling his feet a little bit, before breaking into a run, more out of a desire to get away from Kennic than to meet his fate at home.

Kennic drug Drusilia through the park, and then through the merchant's district.  "You should not have snuck away like that, Drusilia.  The only reason you were able to succeed is that Samiel was too trusting of you.  Don't think that he's going to fall for it again."

Drusilia sighed, and didn't say anything to defend herself.  She'd have to do it all over again when Papa got home.

As it turned out, she didn't have to wait for Papa to get home.  He was already there, surrounded by three of his men, when Kennic drug her through the front door.  He blinked, the only indication that he was surprised.

His men took one look at Drusilia's condition, and got very quiet.

"What is the meaning of this?"  Papa stepped forward, leveling the full force of his gaze at Samiel, who shrunk back.

Kennic shook his head.  "While Samiel was in the privy, Drusilia decided that she wanted to sneak away."

Papa turned to look at her.  "Is this true?"

She nodded, wordlessly, but set her jaw.  She hated a coward, and she wasn't going to act like one now, with this many people standing around.

He folded his arms across his chest, frowning at her. "What happened to you?"

Drusilia sighed.  "There were two human boys in the park, who were beating up Alust.  So Kilat and I started to beat them up."

Papa raised his eyebrows.  "Looks like they did some beating too.

Drusilia nodded.  "But they were worse off.  And they ran away."

"Well, there's something, anyway."  He turned to Kennic.  "Samiel came to you?"

Kennic nodded, looking like he wanted to say more.

Papa turned back to Samiel, who looked very pale.  "You get one more chance," he said, flatly, "Because I know how hard my daughter can be to keep track of."

Drusilia winced.

Kennic said dryly, "He could hardly have been expected to take her into the privy with him."

Papa thought about that, and then nodded.  "From now on, Drusilia shall have at least two guards."  He then turned back to Drusilia.  "Is Alust alright?"

Drusilia shrugged.  "I think they broke his nose.  He's mad at me for helping him."

"Mmm.  More the fool he.  Good work, Daughter," he added.

Kennic scowled at Papa, but didn't say anything.  Clearly, he thought that she was getting off too lightly.

"Do not run off without your guards again," Papa finished up.   "Or I will start punishing them."

Drusilia winced, and started to move off.  "Yes, Papa," she said meekly.

He nodded, and then turned his attention back to Kennic.

Drusilia made a run for her bedroom, thankful that Papa wasn't angrier than he was.

"You're letting her off too lightly," Kennic murmured to Papa.

She didn't hear Papa's response, for it was too quiet, but whatever he said, it ended the conversation.  Soon afterward, he left the house, and two more guards were sent to watch over her. It would be a long while before she would have any time to herself again.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Dec 29, 2002)

_The next several decades go by in much the same way, with Drusilia receiving knife fighting lessons from her father, getting into trouble with her friend Kilat, and being hidden from Tensin's many enemies whenever there is an outbreak of fighting. Life is, during this time, as humdrum as it gets for the daughter of a crime lord.  We pick up when Drusilia is on the verge of womanhood, and is starting to show some of the tendencies of the watchman that we all know and (hopefully) love..._

The sound of shattering glass filled the room. Drusilia could hear Kennic's feet running down the hall, and seconds later, he burst into the room, sword drawn.  "What-"

He stopped, looking at her.  Her arm was still poised in a throwing position, and a telltale pile of glass shards lay across the room.

"Drusilia," he said with a frown, "What has gotten into you this week?  You're strung tighter than an archer's bow."

She dropped her arm, trembling with the exhaustion that only comes after a truly explosive outburst of temper.  Sighing, she dropped down into a sitting position, and put her head into her hands.  After a moment of collecting herself, she said, into her hands, "I'm sorry, Kennic.  I didn't mean to worry you."

There was silence, and she could feel her long-time guardian staring at her.  Finally, he crouched beside her.  Reaching out to touch her shoulder gingerly, he said, "I just wish that I knew how I could help you."

She looked over at him, not bothering to hide the tears that had welled up.  "It's been a month since Papa has come to see me," she said bitterly.

Kennic nodded, looking saddened but not surprised.  "Drusilia," he said wearily, dropping into a full sitting position, "He would see you if he could."

"Yes, yes," she said, waving his words away.  "We've been through this enough times that I know the routine.  I know all the reasons for it."

"Those reasons don't seem to be enough.  Would you rather that he put you in danger, by associating with you?"

"Yes!"  Drusilia jumped to her feet, pacing the floor.  "It would be something.  I feel like I'm going to spend my entire life shut up in this house, not seeing my Papa, not seeing anyone except for you."  She sighed, looking at him.  "I like you Kennic, but-"

He chuckled.  "Don't try to explain yourself.  Believe it or not, I do understand."

She smiled at him, looking rueful.  "I suppose that you can think of better things to do than to be shut up in the same house, not seeing Papa, not seeing anyone except for me."

Kennic smirked at her.  "Perhaps better is not the word that you're looking for.  Some variety would be nice, though."

Drusilia nodded vigorously.  "I know exactly what you mean."  She made a fist, letting her fingernails dig into the meat of her palm.  "I hate sitting here every day, not learning any more knife techniques, not doing anything besides reading and pacing, and looking at flowers in the garden, while there are people who are out there hunting Papa like he's some kind of  wild animal."  She scowled fiercely, punching into the air once.  "I wish that I could kill all of them, Kennic, once and for all.  I want them dead, so that I can have my life back."

"Mmm.  A life for a life?  Is that what you want?"

"Yes," said Drusilia, glaring at him.  "You might not approve, but that's the way that I feel."

"Well," said Kennic, "It is the way that you were raised to be.  I suppose that I shouldn't be expecting a demure elven maiden, hmm?"

Drusilia shrugged angrily.  "It's not like I've had an opportunity to rid myself of the maiden problem, now is there?"

Kennic smiled faintly, but looked uncomfortable.  "Well, perhaps that's for the best.   I have a feeling that your father will not handle that sort of thing very well.

She flushed, and shook her head.   "He's so protective."   Mock glaring at Kennic, she added, "You are too.  I don't have one father, I have two."

She saw a brief flicker of something strangely akin to joy flash across his face before it was hidden again.  "What you are saying," he said, his tone making it clear that he was changing the subject now, "Is that you are worried about Tensin, and that you're bored."

With a sigh, Drusilia nodded.  "I suppose that describes it well enough," she admitted gruffly.  "And I feel so useless sitting here.  A piece of window dressing, except that no one is allowed to look at the window because we're afraid that they might try to break it."

"Nice analogy," said Kennic.  "I think that I have the solution to your dilemma."  He looked hesitant, and then added, "If you're interested."

"What, you've got a plan for destroying the enemy so that we can get Papa back?"

Kennic grinned at her.  "I only wish," he said.  "However, I've been giving it some thought.  I was going to suggest that Tensin teach you how to fight with a sword, in elven style, when he was able to return.  However...  it looks like he's going to be gone longer than we'd expected."

"I would like to learn to fight with something other than knives," Drusilia admitted, feeling almost like the statement betrayed Papa.

Kennic nodded, rising to his feet.  "You should," he said.  "If you choose to stay with knives, like Tensin does, that's one thing, but you should at least know how to wield a sword properly.  He can, even if he doesn't usually choose to wear one. Besides," he continued, "Tensin doesn't expect for you to learn nothing but the knives.  He was just waiting for you to grow tall enough, and strong enough, to learn the sword."

"I suppose you're right..."  She couldn't picture Papa wearing, let alone using, a sword.  She'd never seen it.

"Anyway.  Since Tensin isn't going to return soon, I think that I should teach you how to use the rapier.  It's a traditional elven weapon, after all."

Drusilia laughed aloud, and ran at Kennic.  She threw her arms around him and then kissed him on the cheek.  "Oh, Kennic!  I would love that!  Won't Papa be surprised when he gets back, and finds that I can use a sword."

Kennic grimaced.  "I hope that he doesn't think that I've been too presumptuous," he said, frowning.  "But it's my duty to take care of you, and this is the best way that I know to do that.  Come on, child.  I have a wooden rapier for you to start out on.  We'll progress to the real thing when I can trust you not to accidentally impale yourself."

At Drusilia's disgusted look, he laughed, ruffling her hair.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Jan 1, 2003)

And here's one for the new year!  I do hope that I'm not bogging you folks down stories the day that you return from the holidays.  

Drusilia took to fighting with the rapier naturally,  much to her (and Kennic's) extreme pleasure.  And it was a good thing, too, because there was little else to keep her occupied.  Papa had been gone for a little over a year by now, and still no word from him beyond the occasional message that he was still alive.  During that time, Drusilia had not been allowed to leave the property, except for the time that they switched houses, about six months ago.  Fortunately, the second house was another one with an enclosed garden, so she was not required to stay indoors the entire time.

Being trained by Kennic was completely different from being trained by Papa.   He was gentler, and demanded less of her, although sometimes she feared that it was because he expected her to grow up, get married, and not put herself into danger regularly.  Kennic never hurt her to teach her a lesson, a gift that she was grateful for, although there were times that she missed Papa so much that she missed his method of training her along with him.  It hurt to be cut by him, yes, but she never felt closer to him than when was putting her through her paces, than when she saw the approval in his eyes.

Kennic had forgotten his initial discomfort with the idea of teaching Tensin's daughter to fight with a sword, and was becoming quite proud of his pupil.  "You've taken to fighting in this style, Drusilia," he said, one evening when they had finished up their training session.  "You can tell that it's in your blood."

Drusilia grinned at him, putting away the practice sword.  "So when do I get a real blade?"

He grunted, and shrugged.  "I can't get away from this place any more than you can," he told her.  "Besides, that's really your father's call."

With a frown, Drusilia nodded.  "Alright."  Dispiritedly, she looked towards the house.  "He does know that we're here, doesn't he?"

Kennic chuckled.  "Yes, he knows that we're here.  If he hadn't, and was trying to find you, he'd be able to."

"Hmm," Drusilia grunted noncommittedly.  "I hope that he's alright."

"So do I," murmured Kennic, putting a hand on her shoulder gently.  "Try not to think about it too much.  You're going to worry yourself to death."

Drusilia sighed.  "It's been a year, Kennic...  how long can this war possibly last?"  There were no tears in her eyes or in her voice this time.  It had been a long year for her, and sometime during that year, she'd stopped crying.  

Kennic shrugged.  "I don't know.  Wars between nations can last for decades, especially when elves are involved."

"But this isn't a war involving nations."

"True," he admitted.  "And I can't help but to think that resources are being stretched rather thin... on both sides.  Come inside.  We'll eat some dinner, and then maybe we can work on your knowledge of the gnomish language some."

Drusilia wrinkled her nose, but followed Kennic into the house obediently.

The two of them prepared the dinner together in companionable silence,  with Drusilia chopping vegetables, and Kennic lighting the stove and starting to cook the shellfish.  It was a routine that the two were very familiar with, because their location was too secret to divulge to menial servants.  Drusilia didn't mind.  It passed the time.

As they ate, Drusilia said, "I'm glad that you're teaching me how to use a sword, Kennic.  But when am I going to be able to learn how to shoot a bow?  I can see the benefit of learning to use a distance weapon."

"My, you"re in a hurry," chuckled Kennic.  "Don"t worry.  There's plenty of time to learn other things before you'll need to use them.  Besides," he finished up, "It wouldn't hurt for you to learn a trade as well."

Drusilia blinked.  "But I am learning a trade, or a way of making a living anyway."

	Kennic glared at her, over his plate.  "Making a living out of violence?  Is that what you really want?"

Drusilia shrugged.  "What else is there?  Do you think that I could settle for being a soap maker?  For being married to a soap maker, and having a little soap maker child?"

Kennic continued glaring at her, and then shook his head.  "I suppose you're right.  You haven't been raised that way.  It's a dangerous life, Drusilia.  You do have the option to get out of it, when you're older."

She nodded.  "I know.  But danger means that there won't be any boredom.  _You_ chose this life, anyway."

Kennic snorted, and then continued eating.  "This is true.  Oh, don't listen to me.  It's just my protectiveness rearing its head.  I don't want you in a dangerous profession because I don't want to see you hurt."

Drusilia reached out and patted the older elf's hand.  

Just then, a shadow appeared at the back door, and then someone knocked.

Kennic bristled, and then moved to open the door.  His rapier was already unsheathed by the time that he got there.  "Drusilia-" he said warningly.

Drusilia moved so that no one would be able to get a clear shot at her.

Kennic nodded, and then opened the door.

Papa stepped inside.  He was wearing clean clothes, and his hair was still slightly damp.  He looked more exhausted than Drusilia had ever seen him.

Drusilia felt her heart surge within her chest.  "Papa!"  She darted towards him, and threw her arms around him in a hug.

For once, he didn't momentarily stiffen.  He merely wrapped his own arms around her and held her there for a long while without saying anything.	

Kennic stayed in the background, not willing to intrude upon the moment, but finally, he spoke up.  "Is it over, then?"

Papa cleared his throat, stroking Drusilia's hair once before extracting himself from her embrace.   "It's over."

Kennic and Drusilia breathed an audible sigh of relief, as one.

Papa sat in the chair, sighing heavily.  "I came as soon as we had confirmation that things were over, and safe again."  He turned his gaze towards Drusilia.  "You look well," he said.

Drusilia nodded.  "I'm alright.  A little bored, maybe."

Kennic smiled at Papa.  "Don't let her fool you.  She was climbing the walls."

Drusilia grinned a little, and shrugged.  "Fortunately, Kennic was able to distract me.  He was teaching me how to use the rapier."  She looked over at Papa.  "I've gotten pretty good at it over the year," she said.  

Papa froze into place, raising his eyebrows at Kennic.  "That was something that I had looked forward to teaching her myself."

Drusilia looked from Papa to Kennic, and back again.

Kennic winced.  "Tensin...  I was just trying to help the child."

Papa nodded, once, and then turned away from Kennic.  "Drusilia.  I am pleased that you are doing well.  I will still be here in the morning.  We'll have to discuss a few things at that time. Fornow," he said, looking back at Kennic, "Perhaps you'd better go and meditate for the night.  Your guardian and I have to talk."

Drusilia could hear both men arguing well into the night.  Papa never raised his voice, but she could hear the cold fury in it, even if she couldn't hear the words through the walls.  She sighed, stretching out onto the bed.  She tried to tune them out, so that she could slip into a trance.  Papa was back, and that was good enough for now.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Jan 7, 2003)

*First Kiss*

Dru sat waiting at the "wishing well" in the heart of the Merchant's District.  It had been built in honor of some rich merchant several years ago, and made a good central meeting place for many people.  She looked up at the position of the sun in the sky and frowned.  Kilat was going to be late.  Sighing, she settled in for a long wait.

Kilat couldn't always get to her reliably.  Their childhood friendship that had begun so many years ago had blossomed, and the two were nearly inseparable.  At least, until his parents had decided that she was a bad influence on him.  Their meetings had become more sporadic, only taken when Kilat could either sneak out or leave under another pretext.

Dru settled for watching the people walking up the streets, taking comfort in the familiar weight of her dagger, knowing that it would help her defend herself if the need arose.  She heard footfalls moving up behind her, and smiled to herself.  She'd recognize Kilat's tread anywhere.  The footfalls stopped just behind her, and she could tell that he was trying to be stealthy.  Suddenly, Dru twisted around and grabbed him by the shoulders, twisting him around into a painful armlock.

"Ow ow ow ow," he gasped.  “Dru, it's just me!”

She laughed, and released him.  "You shouldn't try to sneak up on me, Kilat.  It never goes well for you."

He grinned, sitting down next to her.  "So, what do we want to do today?"

She shrugged.  "I don't know.  Maybe we can go down to the bakery and get something to nibble on.  I’m a bit hungry."

"Pastries.  Alright,” he said agreeably.  "Then what? Do you want to go to the park where we could be," he said, looking up into her eyes, "Alone?"

Dru looked at him sharply, and then laughed.  "Kilat, there for a moment I thought you were flirting with me."

He looked at her seriously for a moment, and then  down at the ground.  "Is that such an unthinkable thing?"

In spite of herself, Dru felt her heart start to hammer in her chest.  Was Kilat interested in her... in that way? She didn’t say anything for a moment, and then said, "Well, I suppose not."

He looked up quickly, his grin leaping back onto his face.  "Great!  You were saying something about a bakery..."

Dru laughed, relieved that he'd lightened up, but felt a tinge of disappointment as well.  No girl could help but to be flattered by his attention.   "Yes," she said, getting to her feet.

The two strolled down the road companionably, and went into the bakery.  They bought sweetrolls, and then ate them as they began walking towards the only area that Freeport could rightly call a park.  It was small, but there was grass, and trees, and places that friends could sit and talk without being observed.

Kilat lead the way through the trees, until they got to an area that they had long considered "their" spot, even after the fight with Alust's bullies all those years ago. It was under the willow tree, completely shielded from view.  Sometimes it had been necessary to come here, because Kilat's parents would not be able to see him consorting with Dru.

Dru sat down on the thick moss carpet, and finished off the last of her sweetroll, licking the last bit of sweetness from her fingers.  "So how did you manage to get out this time?"

Kilat sat down beside her, already having wolfed down his sweetroll.  "I told Mother that I would do the marketing for her.  I'd best remember to go back with her food, or she'll skin me."

Dru smirked, lying back on the ground.  "Well, I would't want to get you into trouble."

Kilat reached over and tickled her.  "I can't believe I'm hearing you say that.  You always get me into trouble.  That’s why they don't like you.”

Dru grinned, catching his fingers and holding them.  "Stop it," she said.  She started to say more, but was silenced when Kilat leaned over and kissed her full on the lips.

Her eyes widened in shock, and she realized that she liked kissing him.  Dru was completely aware that Kennic and her other guards were out there in the park, and that they knew exactly where she was, and that they'd report anything that she did.  But... she'd liked kissing him.  It surely wouldn't hurt anything for her to spend some time under the willow with her good friend Kilat...  "Kiss me again," she told him, moving closer, putting all thoughts of guards and of Papa out of her head.

He grinned, putting one arm over her shoulders.  "Don't let them kill me," he murmured into her ear, before obeying her.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 7, 2003)

Wonderful story, the perfect prequel to my favorite Freeport saga...

If only DiFier wanted to do something similar...


----------



## DiFier (Jan 7, 2003)

I do, but writing isn't really one of my talents.  But I am infact writing stuff about difier it just will not have the polish and sheen that Dru and DR. N's stuff has.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Jan 7, 2003)

Yay, I'm glad you like my storyhour, Horacio! 

Di'Fier, my services as an editor, such as they are, are always available.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Jan 7, 2003)

Couples strolled up and down the flower-clad street in the twilight, or sat out in private gardens, whispering words of desire in one another's ears.  All of them were blissfully unaware of the drama that was unfolding just down the street, and in various other parts of the city that day.

A young elven woman, with long, dark hair, and pale blue eyes looked fearfully around the corner of the two-story stone house.  Her heart hammered in her throat, and she clutched her dagger tightly enough that her knuckles were turning white.  Papa was trying to kill her, after all of these years of trying to train her properly.  Her eyes started to fill with tears before she irritably wiped the moisture away.  There was no way that she could hide in this city from Tensin Naïlo, so she wasn't even going to try.

It had all started out innocently enough.  She had gone to class like she had every day for two years, to try to learn the wizardry that was supposed to be so easy for those of her race.  She had yet to even master the simplest of spells.  Magic just seemed to elude her.  It had become harder and harder for her to show her face in class, mostly because of the taunts of the other two students. One of them in particular, Alust, loved to rub her nose in the fact that he was already able to cast first circle spells.  

"Hah.  You'll be lucky if your Papa wants anything to do with you when he finds out that you can't work magic," he had said, mockingly.  "He'll probably think that you're a freak.  I know that I-"

Drusilia felt a rush of red hot rage, nearly enough to make her dizzy.   She watched with numb fascination, as if she was an observer only,  as her small fist balled up, and traveled towards Alust in slow motion.  It connected between his eyes in equally slow motion, and the look of stunned surprise that crossed his face was comical.  Then time sped up again, and Alust fell to the floor with a loud crash.  Tomes spilled everywhere, and beakers and jars could be heard shattering under the weight of pages and elf.  

"Get out of my lab!"  The wizard that Papa had hired to teach her screamed this at her, staring around at the breakage, his lips white with rage.  "Get out, and never come back!"

Drusilia fled the lab, leaving the shattered glass, crumpled books, and battered elf behind for the teacher to deal with.  She felt anger and fear mingled with one another.  Papa, cast her out?  Alust would probably be more than happy to fill the gap that her disappearance would bring.   She cried at first, running through the streets of the Old City so fast that people stared at her as she streaked by.  She didn't really see where she was going, for the tears were blurring her vision.  She ran and ran and ran until she had absolutely no energy left, and her lungs burned in her chest.  

When she finally stopped, she looked around in surprise.  She was in the Harbor District, near the sea.  There were some orcish workers staring at her with suspicion.  She sighed, straightened her spine, and wiped the tears away with the back of her hand.  She had turned to trudge back in the direction that she came when she heard muffled applause from an alleyway.  She turned, and her eyes widened.  Papa stood there.  "That was very dramatic," he said sarcastically.  "And now no doubt everyone in the city is wondering why I cannot even manage to control my immediate household."  And then with more concern, he added, "What happened, Daughter?"  He stepped out of the alley, holding out a hand to take her arm.

Drusilia scowled, her tears forgotten, and let him guide her back towards the Old City.  "I don't want to go back to magic class again," she said, hating the petulant sound in her voice even as it came out.

Papa shrugged.  "Then don't go back," he said calmly.  "But don't cry about it."

The young woman sighed.  "Rulah doesn't want me to come back anyway," she admitted with reluctance.  

She knew that if he was going to get angry with her, it would be over this, rather than punching a fellow student in the face.

"Why not?"

She sighed again.  "Because I..." she peeked sideways at him.  "I punched Alust in the face."

This time it was Papa's turn to sigh.  "Why did you punch Alust in the face?  And why should this upset Rulah?"

Drusilia clenched her jaw, temporarily forgetting fear of reprisal in her anger at Alust.  "He was making fun of me.  Saying that I was stupid for not being able to work magic.  He said that you'd probably put me out and disown me because I couldn't do it.  And... me punching him made kind of a mess.  Shattered beakers, stuff like that."

Papa winced at that last, but didn't say anything for a long while.  "Did you believe what Alust said to you?  About me putting you out because you can't work magic?"

By now, the pair was back in the Old City.  Drusilia thought about that question for several moments with fear gnawing at her belly as she tried to think of a tactful way to say it, without hurting Papa's feelings or making him more mad at her.  She was just opening her mouth to say something, when Papa put a hand up to silence her.

"It is clear by your silence that he did convince you," he said quietly.  "Drusilia, come here."  Papa pulled her into an alley, and put his arms around her. 

She let herself be pulled into the embrace, and put her head on his chest.  "I'm sorry-"

Then the world became pain.  Papa's dagger slipped between her ribs, its sharp blade slicing past skin and muscle like it wasn't even there.  

Drusilia blinked, trying to focus as the world began to swim around her.  "Papa?"  She swayed a little, trying to stand up straight.

"He was right," said Papa, staring at her coldly.  "No daughter of mine can't work magic."  And then he stood there, watching her, as if waiting to see what she would do.

Drusilia stared at him in horror, feeling the blood draining from her face.  "I-"  

And then he was coming at her again, with his bloodied dagger raised high in the air, poised to make another strike.

She couldn't think about it, she didn't have time to think about it.  She did what seemed natural; she pulled her own dagger, and whipped it upward fend off the stronger man's blade.  She managed to roll to the side at the last moment, and his dagger sliced harmlessly through the air beside her head.  It was too close for comfort though.  Scrambling to her feet, she ran as fast as she could, clutching her wounded side, and moved out of the alley, then down the street.

She didn't stop until she was at the Street of Flowers.  Slipping around the back of an empty house, she peered back around the corner, watching and waiting.  No, she couldn't hide, but it just didn't seem fair that she would have to die. What was going on?  Why had he turned on her so completely?  She shook her head then, to clear her thoughts.  There was no sense in dwelling on her questions... Papa was trying to kill her, and that was really all that was important right now.

"Drusilia."  It was her Papa's voice.  It was coming from a place where it shouldn't be -- up above.

She looked up, heart nearly stopping in her chest, but she couldn't move quickly enough.  A throwing dagger came whizzing down from Papa's perch behind the house's chimney, and sunk into her shoulder before she even had time to register anything. Already weakened from blood loss,  Drusilia sunk to the grass.  She knew that the end had come.  Her vision was starting to flicker in and out, and she had to curl her fingers to grip the side of the house to keep from falling off the earth.  All she could do, all her muddled mind could do, was ask the question, "Why?  Why?  Why?"  Merciful blackness came then, taking away the pain and the confusion.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 8, 2003)

Wow, that was a dramatic update and a wonderful cliffhanger!


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Jan 9, 2003)

And here's the resolution to the cliffhanger, since I can't stand the suspense.

She felt sunlight warming her eyelids, and felt the familiar weight of a down coverlet, coupled with the warm body of a cat across her feet.  Something was very wrong... she just couldn't place it.  She wasn't supposed to be able to sleep.   She wasn't supposed to be here.  She was supposed to be... dead!  Her eyes flew open, and she sat up straight in bed.

Her room.  She was in her own room, in Papa's house, on the Street of Flowers.  Hidden amongst the courtesans.  Tompkin, the gray stray that she had taken in last year, grumbled at her, and jumped down off of the bed in an angry huff.  He stalked off, tail held high in the air.

Why was she here?  Papa had just tried to kill her... she had been convinced that he'd succeeded, but she certainly felt alive just this moment.  She noticed that she was naked, and did a quick inventory of her body.  It was completely devoid of  injuries and bruises.  Except for one.  A  jagged white scar remained on her ribs, where Papa's dagger had struck the first time.  What was going on?

Throwing open her closet, Drusilia began to put on her clothes.  A pair of trousers, a lace up shirt.  Her boots.  And of course, her dagger.  _Little good it did me yesterday, though._  Taking a deep breath, she stepped out into the hallway.  Everything was silent.

She crept towards Papa's study, and froze.  He was sitting there, at his desk.  A scroll lay in front of him, and he was writing on it with a quill pen.  After making a few more marks, he looked up.  When he saw the pale, pinched face of his daughter, he sighed, and put the pen down.  "You're awake, good.  Come in here, we need to talk."

Drusilia stared at him incredulously, and said with no small amount of anger,   "If you think that I'm completely stupid, I'll tell you-"	

"Drusilia!"  His tone was one that demanded nothing less than complete and total obedience.

She jerked, and felt herself obeying him, even though she could think of a million reasons not to.  Eighty-two years of obedience does not wear off easily.   She sat down in a silk covered chair directly in front of Papa's desk.  Looking at him warily, she waited for him to speak.

He studied her for a moment, and then sighed.  "I do not understand what power the young Alust has over you that he could make you believe such slander about me."

Drusilia blinked, rapidly, confusedly.  "But- you-"

Papa held his hand up again.  "Let me finish.  I promise that it will all be explained to you if you have patience."

She swallowed nervously, and then nodded, still sitting rigidly in her chair.

"I do not want to be rid of you because you cannot work magic.  Indeed, I do not want to be rid of you for any reason."  He glanced at her, as if inviting a response.

"But you stabbed me..."   

Papa smiled.  "I didn't kill you.  I could have, as you well know."

Drusilia scowled, then, starting to get angry again.  There was something that she wasn't grasping here, and she didn't appreciate being toyed with.  "Why did you stab me, then?  That hurt!"

The man across the desk continued to study her, and then stood to his feet.  "Drusilia," he said, his tone gentler than it had been in a long time.  "You have been sheltered for your entire life.  That's my fault -- I did not want to subject you to the violence of it until you were old enough to handle it.  What would have happened if the first time you'd been stabbed was in a real fight, with an opponent who really wanted you dead? Would you have been so blinded by the pain, and by surprise, and fear,  that you'd have let him kill you?"

She stared at this man, who she was beginning to suspect that she didn't really know.  "You weren't serious about wanting to stab me?"

Papa snorted quietly, and then nodded.  "Consider it a lesson.  Letting pain blind you will lead to death.  Letting surpries immobilize you will lead to death.  And letting fear master you will lead to death.  Can you think of one other reason that I might have cause to be upset with you?"

Drusilia felt very, very small.  "Because I doubted you."

Papa walked across the room towards her.  "Yes, in part.  When you get older, I'm going to want for you to be part of the Organization.  When that time comes, you are not to be so afraid of my reaction to something that you have done that you run rather than face me.  You need to trust me, so know that if I wanted you dead, you would be."

She nodded, understanding, and gave him a small smile.  

Apparently satisfied with her reaction, he changed the topic abruptly.  "Daughter, let me ask you something.  Have you _ever_ seen me work magic?  Ever?"

It was one of those things that she had lived with her entire life.  She had just assumed that Papa worked magic... he was an elf, after all, and a powerful one.  Everyone assumed that he had magic.  Kennic had threatened her, as a child,  when she'd misbehaved, "You'd better be good.  You never know when your papa is going to be scrying on you."  People spoke in hushed whispers about Tensin Naïlo's abilities to warp the mind and manipulate the thoughts of others.  But she had never seen him do any of it.  Ever.  She stared at him.

Papa stood there, waiting for a response.

Drusilia shook her head, mentally kicking herself for not noticing it before.  "No... I guess that I haven't."

He nodded, not offering any more explanation.  "So why then would I put out my own daughter for not being able to work magic?"

Drusilia felt a tremendous sense of relief,  and she let her shoulders sag.   Alust, the scrawny little shrimp,  had been more wrong than he could possibly know.   A smile formed on her face for the first time in days.  "No reason," she said, "No reason at all."


----------



## Horacio (Jan 9, 2003)

Wow, Dru, wonderful update


----------



## dpdx (Jan 9, 2003)

I feel like I may have to stop reading this Story Hour - it rips me up inside - but I can't, figuratively, "put it down."

Seriously, though, the twists and turns in this story hour rival anything I've ever read in fantasy. War of Souls, the House Stark trilogy (whose name escapes me ATM, it's been a long time), even Tolkien.

It's that good. I hope you keep going.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Jan 9, 2003)

Whew.  And here I was worried that people weren't going to like the Dru stories!


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Jan 10, 2003)

*First Kill*

Kilat and Dru strolled arm in arm down the street.  Swagfest was here again, and it was one of the few times that Kilat's parents would let him out of the house, with no questions asked.   The two elves were heading towards The Docks, where most of the party would be.

"So," teased Dru playfully, elbowing Kilat.  "Are you going to meet up with any pretty girls tonight?"

Kilat blushed, but elbowed her back.  "I doubt they'll even look at me."

Dru snorted,  looking around. The closer that they got to the docks, the more crowded it got.  The smell of sour ale filled the air, and many of the people on the street were drunk, and had been so for awhile.  Papa had only allowed her to come after she promised that she would wear her knives.  She patted them to reassure herself.

Kilat was looking at her with no small amount of amusement.  "No one's going to attack us," he said.

Dru returned his smile.  Kilat led a very sheltered life, and didn't know the things that she knew.  "Well, if they do I'll have a nasty surprise for them," she said.

The smell of the ocean got stronger, and the two finally arrived at the Docks.  Dru spotted Ivellimor, one of her father's wizards. "I see someone that I want to talk to," she murmured to Kilat.

Kilat's gaze moved over to Ivellimor, who was standing outside of one of the ale booths, waiting for a drink.  He frowned a little, but nodded.  "Alright.  Be careful, Dru."  He leaned over and kissed her on the mouth. 

The two parted company, Kilat more reluctantly than Dru.   She walked up to Ivellimor, and smiled at him.  "Hi."

Ivellimor looked over his shoulder, and then smiled.  "Drusilia.  Hello."  He turned so that he could look at her directly.  "I was, as you can probably tell, waiting in line for a drink.  Shall I buy you one as well?"

Dru grinned, enjoying the way that his blonde hair fell against his shoulders.  "Yes, I'd like that."

He nodded, stepping up.  "Two ales," he told the harried looking human vendor.

As the pair walked away, each holding a tankard, Ivellimor put an arm protectively over her shoulder, steering her away from a gang of leering orcs.  "I'm surprised that your father let you out unattended," he said, peering around at the throngs of people.

Dru chuckled.  "Oh, I have no doubts that there's someone, somewhere,  who's keeping an eye on me."  She smiled at Ivellimor, a rueful expression on her face.  "I suppose that I should be grateful."

Ivellimor glanced at her.  "He'll let you take care of yourself someday," he said.  "Come... there"s got to be someplace more private that we can sit and talk."

"And don't forget drink," said Dru.

"And drink," he amended, with a grin.  

The pair never found a place with complete privacy, but they did find a sidestreet that didn't have as much foot traffic on it.  Ivellimor, ever the gentleman, helped her sit on a crate, before crouching next to her.  

His eyes flickered over her form just long enough to let her know that he was admiring her,  but not long enough to be rude.   "So.  Kennic has insinuated that you are getting quite skilled with daggers," he says, gesturing at the sheathed blades on either of her hips.

Dru nodded,  taking a sip of ale.  "Papa's been teaching me," she said.  

Ivellimor shook his head.  "You're being taught by the best, then.  I've never seen someone handle a knife quite like Tensin Naïlo."

"Yeah," muttered Dru with a sigh. "Including his daughter."

Ivellimor laughed.  "I don't think that it's a bit insulting to you and your prowess to say that you're not as good as your father."  He put his hand on her knee gently.  "I'm not as skilled with a blade," he said, "But if you ever want a sparring partner, you need only ask."

Dru peered at him suspiciously.  "You're a wizard, Ivellimor."

He grinned at her, innocently.  "Yes?  And what of it?"

She batted at him.  "I don't _want_ any magical energy being chucked at me."

He chuckled, and said wryly, "Don't worry.  No one in their right mind would ever shoot a Magic Missile into you, because you're"

"Tensin Naïlo's daughter," Dru finished for him.

He looked chagrined.  "That must get old."

Dru shrugged.  "Sometimes. Although most of the time I'm very proud to be his daughter."

Ivellimor finished off the last of his ale, watching her all the while,  and then stood reluctantly to his feet.  "I'm afraid that tonight is not entirely a night of pleasure, or I would doubtlessly want to spend the entire evening with you," he said, helping her up.  

Dru sighed, flushing from the compliment, but nodded.  "You're working, then?"

Ivellimor nodded.  "Yes.  Can I- can I meet up with you later, though?  What I need to do shouldn't take long."

She smiled.  "I like that idea.  Where and when do you want to meet?"

The two walked back out to the main street.  Ivellimor considered for a couple of moments, and then pointed towards the actual docks.  "I have a friend who owns a small pleasure boat," he said.  "I believe that I can convince him to let me take it out later, if I promise to buy him an ale.  So say... let's meet beside the boat, at midnight."

Dru peered at the boats.  "That sounds like a lot of fun.  Okay, I'll be there."

Ivellimor grinned happily, and then kissed the back of her hand before turning and running back into the crowd.

Dru sighed, and then looked around for anyone else that she knew.   She saw a cluster of people from the  Organization, but none that she knew very well.  And she saw Kilat, who had his arm around a young delicate looking thing.  He saw her looking, and winked over the girl's shoulder, before leading her off into the night.

She felt a momentary surge of jealousy, but shook it off.   It had been her choice to stay free of romantic entanglements.  It would be difficult to have a strong relationship with someone as opposed to the violence of the Organization as Kilat was.

Eventually, she did meet up with a couple of acquaintances of hers, and passed the time telling jokes and swapping stories with them, until closer to the appointed hour.  

When that time came, she made her excuses, and started moving down towards the docks.  

Something made her glance to the left, and just in time, too.  A large man, with a saber.  Coming right for her.

She dodged out of the way as best as she could, but his blade was able to slice through her shirt, leaving it gaping open.  She whipped out her first knife, and lunged immediately at him.

He was not, apparently, expecting her to fight back, because he didn't even try to get out of the way of her dagger.  It sunk into his stomach, up to the hilt.

"B***h!" He dropped his saber, and pulled his own dagger, moving to stab her.

She hastily grabbed her second dagger, leaving the first one in his stomach, but she didn't move fast enough.  Her assailant's blade came up, in a vicious swing that left a jagged red line from stomach to chest.

_Good, it wasn't deep,_ Dru thought, trying to focus more on the fight.  She tried to keep in Papa's lessons in mind.  _Pain is a tool, not an impediment._  She used her pain to fuel her anger, and used that anger to fuel her motions.

She drove her second dagger at the assassin.  He was able to partially parry it out of the way, although it still scraped up the leather on one of his armored arms.

He took another swing at her stomach, but having learned her lesson, Dru danced to the side, falling back on her natural elven grace to get herself away from him.  

She heard a whizzing sound over her head seconds before she noticed a glowing bolt of energy sinking into her opponent's chest.  It had come from the crow's nest of a nearby ship.   It didn't kill him, sadly, but he did stagger.  It was clear that it wouldn't take much more to finish him off.

She moved to stab him again, and this time, he was too addled to fight her off.  Her blade sunk through deep into his ribs.  He started to slide to the ground, his eyes already starting to glaze over in death.  

Dru bent down to grab her blades.  

He whispered, one more time, "B***h," and jammed his knife into the meat of her thigh.  And then died.

Dru snarled in pain, and jerked the blade out of her leg before she noticed that she had quite an audience.  Many of the festival goers were applauding, and some money was being exchanged from those who thought she'd get beaten to those who'd had more faith in her.  		

Ivellimor was climbing down from the ship's crow's nest.  His eyes were wide, and she could tell that he was really worried.  

Most horrified of all, though, was Kilat.  He was pale, and shaking, pushing his way through the crowd. "Dru!  Dru!  Are you alright?"

Dru smiled at him grimly.  "I'm alive," she said.

Her words brought wild applause and raucous laughter from some of the bystanders, and Dru felt a surge of pride.  She had done it!  She had taken care of herself in a real fight.  Oh, sure, she had had Ivellimor's help, but for once bodyguards hadn't charged out of nowhere and killed her foe.  She stood over the fallen man, triumphantly and shouted, "Let this be a lesson for any who want to mess with me!"

This drew more applause as the crowd began to disperse.  Kilat, however, looked repulsed.  "You can't mean that," he said.

Ivellimor loomed over Dru, looking fearful for his life.  Tensin had a reputation for being overprotective of his daughter, and there had been an assassination attempt on her tonight... He did glance over at Kilat, though, with a scowl.  "Mean what?"

Kilat looked at Ivellimor with real distaste in his eyes, and then back at Dru.  "You just killed a man... your first, I think?  And all you can do is laugh about it?  What kind of monster are they turning you into, anyway?  I don't really know you anymore," he said, shaking his head.  He stood there, stunned for a moment, and then began to move off into the crowd.

Dru stared at her friend's retreating back, and moved as if to follow him.  Ivellimor put his hand on her shoulder, stopping her.  "Let him go.  He can't understand.  Besides.  You did this publicly, and are going to need to deal with the Watch."  He gestured with his head towards two approaching officers.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 10, 2003)

Wow, things are moving, and moving fast!

I love your story, Dru!


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Jan 12, 2003)

Dru's eyes widened in sudden fear, and she looked to Ivellimor wildly.  "Papa will kill me if I get arrested!"

Ivellimor smirked.  "I doubt that.  And besides...anyone around here willing to say that she killed that man in self defense?"  He looked around at the gathered crowd.

A chorus of cheerful 'Ayes' rang out, as a small group of sailors clustered around, each of them telling the two Watchmen their own versions of the story.  After three minutes of cacaphony, one of them held up his hand.  When he got silence, he turned to Dru.  "You killed this man?"

Dru swallowed, and nodded.  "Yeah.  He charged up with his saber out.  You can see that he got me a few times," she said, gesturing at her ripped and bloodied clothes.

The Watchman eyed her narrowly.  "You're Tensin Naïlo's daughter, aren't you?"

She nodded, holding her chin up defiantly.  "I am.  That doesn't mean that I can't defend myself."

The other officer laughed.  "No, no it doesn't.  Derek,  I can't see any reason to hold the girl.  There's witnesses and everything."

The other one, presumably Derek, nodded reluctantly.  "Alright.  We gotta get this cleaned up, then."  He turned to Dru, scowling at her.  "Don't let me see you getting in trouble again tonight."

Ivellimor put his hand on her shoulder.  "Drusilia," he murmured to her.  "Come on."  He led her away, and down the street.  "Can you walk?"

She nodded, although she leaned on him all the same.  It did hurt to walk, if she cared to admit it or not, and she didn't mind the prospect of leaning on the handsome man anyway.  "Where are we going?"

Ivellimor looked back at the docked ships, and then sighed with a faint smile.  "Well, I think that our moonlight cruise has been cancelled.  I should take you someplace private, and see about  getting those wounds of yours healed."

Dru walked with him, quietly.  After awhile, she said, "I do not feel guilty about it, you know."

Ivellimor guided her into a tavern, and into a back hallway.  "Well, you shouldn't," he said, leading her into the dimness.  "No matter what that little tradesman friend of yours thinks." He stopped, unlocking a door, and opened it.  "Come in.  This is my place."

They stepped inside, and Dru looked around curiously.  "It doesn"t look... very wizardly," she said, in disappointment.

Ivellimor laughed, pushing her down into a chair.  "What were you expecting?  A magic circle, a demon in a cage?  A bat hanging upside-down from the ceiling?"

"Well, yes," said Dru after a moment's thought.

Ivellimor got out a couple of vials, which Dru recognized as potions.  "Are those curatives?"  Her tone was hopeful enough that it made Ivellimor laugh.

"Yes," he said, giving them to her.  He watched her drink, and then frowned.  "I hope that your father isn't angry with me for bringing you back here first."

Dru coughed, watching in fascination as her flesh healed itself.  "I think he'll be more angry with whoever it was that was supposed to be looking out for me," she said, finally.  "Don't worry, Ivellimor, I will tell him how much you helped me."  She met his gaze and held it for a moment.

He looked away, sighing heavily.  "I should get you back to your father," he said, sounding resigned.

Dru nodded, straightening up.  "I suppose," she said.  "I don't want him to worry, and you know how gossip works.  He'll have heard about this already, no doubt."  She frowned down at her tattered shirt.  "Do you think I can wear one of your shirts?"

Ivellimor got into his steamer trunk, and pulled out a rakish looking black shirt.  He grinned, somewhat embarrassed.  "I think this will have to do," he said, thrusting it over to her.

She laughed, taking off the ragged remains of her old shirt, and put on the new one.  "I have to say, Ivellimor," she said, "That I'm disappointed that we didn"t get to take our cruise tonight."

He was watching her change, a surprised smile on his face,  but quickly grew serious again.  "So am I.  But I won't have your father upset at me.  Come on, I'll take you home."

As it turned out, Ivellimor didn't have to take Dru back to her house.  Papa was waiting for them outside of the building.  He looked displeased.

He waited for the pair to come over to him.  Ivellimor looked abashed.  He swallowed, and started to open his mouth, to say something that was going to make him look worse than he already did.  

Dru cut him off.  "Someone tried to kill me at Swag Fest tonight," she said.

Papa nodded, once.  "I heard."  He looked Dru over.  "You don't seem very hurt," he said.  "I _understood_ that you were quite injured."

Dru nodded, gesturing at Ivellimor.  "He brought me back to his apartment, and then gave me some curing potions."

Papa looked over at the nervous Ivellimor, and nodded.  "Thank you," he said.  "You will be reimbursed for the potions."

Ivellimor shook his head.  "No...it's not necessary."

Papa nodded again, and put his hand on Dru's shoulder in a rare gesture of  public affection.  "I hear that you did well in defending yourself."

Dru grinned, proudly.  "I held my own," she admitted.  "Although," she said, remembering that Ivellimor had a lot more in this to lose than she did,  "It would have been much messier without Ivellimor and his magic."

Papa looked back at Ivellimor, who shrugged.  "I was up in the crow's nest of a nearby ship, and when I saw what was going on, I took a shot at him."

"It appears," said Papa, "That you take your job more seriously than did Noral, Dru's bodyguard."

Dru's eyes widened.  "Did?"

Papa only smiled.  "Thank you,  Ivellimor.  I will remember this."  His words made Ivellimor swell up, even if they were still clearly a dismissal.  

Ivellimor smiled at Dru, and took several steps backward.  "I'll let the two of you be on your way, then," he said.  "Good bye, sir, good bye, Drusilia."

Papa glanced from Dru to Ivellimor and then  back.  He got an expression of what might be grim amusement on his face, and then steered his daughter away.  "I think," he said, "That we've both had enough Swag Fest for this year.  Let's go home."

Dru nodded, walking alongside him, suddenly weary beyond belief.   "That sounds like a good idea."  She changed the conversation swiftly.  "I don't think Kilat likes me anymore."

Papa's eyebrows rose.  "You're best friends.  What could have happened to make him not like you anymore?"

Dru sighed.  "He was unhappy that I killed that man.  I think he was even more unhappy when he saw that I wasn't sorry for what I did."

"Ah."  Papa's face was expressionless.  "That happens sometimes, Daughter."

"Have you ever lost a friend because you weren't afraid to kill?"  

"Yes."

When she saw that more was not forthcoming, she sighed.  "I'm _not_ sorry for killing him, though.  He was trying to kill me first."

Papa stopped, and turned her so that she was facing him.   He met her eyes.  "Good.   You did the right thing. He only got what he deserved."

They  continued to walk, and went the rest of the way home in silence.  Once in the front door, Papa waved away the questions of a frantic Kennic.  "She's safe.  You and I have some security issues to discuss, though."

Dru didn't wait around to hear the rest of the conversation.  She didn't really want to hear about Noral's plight, because she was sure that it wasn't a pleasant one.  _I wish,_ she thought to herself wistfully, _That people weren't always trying to hurt me.  Maybe when I'm older people will have learned their lessons._ She sighed, thinking about the boat ride that she was missing out on, and was suddenly, fiercely glad that the would-be killer was dead.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 13, 2003)

Dru, your story is better and better with every new update. I really love it.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Jan 13, 2003)

Dru took in a deep puff from the cigar, and then let the smoke drift back out of her mouth.  It burned her lungs a little, but it was nothing like the first time she'd tried this...  She leaned forward in her chair, affecting nonchalance, and threw the dice.  They bounced across the table a couple of times, both of them rolling high.

Jalin, one of her father's people, and her caretaker for the afternoon, laughed aloud, slapping her on the back.  "What a girl!  You can tell that you're Tensin Naïlo's daughter, through and through," he said approvingly.  He winked.  "I'll bet that you can hold your liquor too," he said.

Dru grinned.  "I can," she said.  

Jalin laughed again, barely giving his son, Alust, a glance.  "You're quite a girl," he said.  "Someone that a father could be proud of."

Dru watched Alust out of the corner of her eye.  The small elf glared at her and his father impartially.  He reached out, and took one of Jalin's cigars, lighting it in the candle, and then took a deep puff, imitating Dru.  There was a moment's pause, and then Alust turned bright red, and started coughing violently.  He leaned forward, putting his head on the table, and wheezed for
 air.
	Jalin sighed, looking at Alust.  "Take a drink, boy," he said harshly, shoving the tankard of ale over to him.

Alust continued coughing, but weakly reached out to take the tankard, and then swallowed some of the contents.  This only seemed to renew his coughing.  "I...hate....ale," he managed to get out between coughs.  "You...know...that."

Jalin grumbled a little bit, looking apologetically at Dru.  "He's not as tough as you are, despite my best efforts," he said, as if Alust wasn't even there.

Dru blinked, horrified, feeling bad for Alust, even if he was a little snit.

Alust's coughing finally subsided, and he straightened up, mustering as much dignity as he could in the situation.  "Is it my throw?"  He threw the dice on the table, and scowled when their sum was lower than Dru's had been.

Jalin snorted, and swept the dice up into his hands, shaking them up.  He threw them, and got a perfect roll.  

Dru stared at him, incredulously.  "That's the fourth time in a row that you've gotten that, Jalin," she said.  "I think that you're cheating!"

Instead of taking offense, he laughed loudly.  "Cheating, you say?  It's only cheating if you're caught.  Here, let me show you how I've been doing it," he said, eyes twinkling.

An hour later, they were still playing, letting Dru practice cheating without being obvious about it.  "No, no," snapped Jalin, smacking the back of her hand.  "I saw you palming the extra die.  You can't be that obvious about it, not if you don't want to get caught.  Getting caught can be fatal in this town.  Think, girl!  Use those nimble little fingers of yours for once."

Alust smirked at her, perhaps glad that Dru was finally getting the sharp end of Jalin's tongue.  Dru, who was used to her father's dagger, wasn't fazed.  "Yeah, yeah, whatever," she grumbled at him.  It's only fatal if they're stronger than you in a fight."

Jalin looked at her, and then laughed again.  "That's the spirit!"

Alust scowled.  "If you're so good in a fight, then why do you have scars all over your arms?"

Dru stared at him, and said icily, "Those were from training.  If you had been trained the way that I have been, you'd have scars too."

"More," said Jalin.  "He's pathetic with a blade of any kind.  But you," he said, grinning at her.  "I heard about what happened at Swag Fest the other night.  Congratulations!"

Dru felt bad for Alust, suddenly, knowing how she'd feel if Papa ever criticized her publicly.  "It wasn't that important," she said modestly.  "He was just a human, and wasn't even very good."

"Nonsense," said Jalin firmly.  "He was your first kill, and it was well done too.  I wish that I could have seen it!  Any fight that you can walk away from is a good fight."

Dru shrugged, glancing over at the seething Alust.  "I had trouble walking away from it," she said, turning back to the grinning Jalin.  "If Ivellimor hadn't taken me back to his apartment and given me some curing potions, I'd still be wounded.  He got me and good, right up the belly," she admitted.

Jalin made a hand motion, as if waving away her words.  "Nonsense.  You got away, and you're still alive.  Your opponent isn't."

Dru nodded, and took a sip of the ale.  "True."

Jalin smirked at Alust.  "You'd better be careful," he said to him.  "You're going to lose your lady love to Ivellimor if you don't move quickly."

"Father!"  Alust flushed bright red, and leapt to his feet.  "She is not my lady love.  Ivellimor can have her," he sneered.  "Like I'd want a scarred up girl."  And with that, he stormed out of the game room of Tensin Naïlo's house.  A few seconds later, they heard the outside door slamming shut, as Alust went outdoors.

There was a moment of silence.  Dru sat there, embarrassed, not knowing what to say.  Jalin finally cleared his throat.  "I'm sorry that you had to see that," he said, embarrassed.  "His mother coddles him, and he expects everyone else to do the same.  How he's even lived to be this age is a surprise to me.  But... we can't choose our children, right?"  He turned to her, grinning again.  "Though I'm sure that your father has no regrets about you.  I wish..." he trailed off, and then shook his head.  "It's no matter.  Now, you cheat again, and I'll watch.  You're going to get this right if it takes you six more hours."


----------



## Horacio (Jan 14, 2003)

Again, a superb update, Dru! 

I love your story...


----------



## Sniktch (Jan 14, 2003)

*nods to Horacio*

We're definitely in agreement on this one.  You and DrN inspired me to ask for all the Freeport books this Christmas.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Jan 14, 2003)

Dru took a bite of the lobster tail, and nodded to the anxious chef, who was hovering over her and Papa's table.  "It's delicious," she told him.

The man glanced over to Papa, and getting the older elf's nod of approval, sagged in visible relief.  "I am extremely pleased that you like the meal that I have prepared for you."  He smiled, and then poured wine into both glasses.  "Please enjoy some wine, which is of course, on the house, just like your meals."  He hurried away from their table then, to the mysterious worlds of the kitchens, which Dru had never seen.

Papa turned back to Dru.  "Kennic and I have decided that you have gotten skilled enough with your rapier that you can take one out in public," he said.  When he saw his daughter beaming, he said sternly, "Though that doesn't mean you should stop practicing."

Dru grinned at him, and washed a bite of her food down with some wine.  "Oh, don't worry, Papa.  I want to become the best swordsman the city has ever seen."

"Mmm," he said, noncommittally, sipping his wine.

He glanced over towards the door, and frowned at whoever he saw coming in.  

Dru glanced over her shoulder, and felt her heart rate quicken when she saw who it was, Ivellimor.  She turned back from the table to see her father studying her.  "What is it, Papa?"

He sighed, and shook his head.  "What are your feelings about Ivellimor?"

Dru blushed, looking down at her food with suddenly renewed interest.  Papa never tolerated anything less than a truthful answer from her, so she decided to not try to be coy.  "I like him, Papa."  She shrugged.  "I'm not in love with him, if that's what you're asking."

He nodded.  "Be careful," he said.  "Romantic entanglements have been the ruin of more than one person."

Dru scowled.  "It can't be all that bad," she said, rebelliously.

Papa scowled right back.  "You, being young, do not know what you're talking about," he said.  "Do not let your romantic nature be used as a weapon against yourself."

Dru nodded, beginning to eat again.

A few seconds later, Papa did the same, and it seemed that for now, the conversation was finished.  However, when they were done eating, Papa added, "I will choose your husband for you.  You will marry someone who can benefit the Organization."

Dru looked up at him.  "I know that, Papa," she said.  "You've always told me that."

"My chosen will not be Ivellimor," Papa said, glancing across the room to where the young wizard presumably sat.  "So, dally with him as you will, but do not fall in love.  Nothing good comes of it."

"I won't, Papa," said Dru.  

He nodded in satisfaction.  "Good.  Now, I believe that he wants to speak to you, but is afraid to approach because of me."  He stood to his feet.  "I will see you back at the house, Daughter, tonight."

Dru stood to her feet, and leaned over to squeeze Papa's hand.  "Good evening, Papa."  She watched as he turned and walked for the door, two bodyguards falling into flanking positions behind him, two staying behind to watch her, from a discreet table on the other side of the room.

_To be continued..._


----------



## dpdx (Jan 14, 2003)

*Aw, man...*

I think I know where this is headed, and I think I now know why Drusilia eventually joined the Watch.

Very good writing.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 15, 2003)

Dru, your story is simple wonderful. 

One of the best I've read in these boards. And you know I've read a lot, some of them very very good...


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Jan 16, 2003)

Hee hee.  There are so many reasons for Dru joining the Watch that it isn't even funny, but I'll give you a little bit of a hint:  the biggest reason for why she did hasn't happened yet.

I know I've said this several times in different ways, but I'm absolutely thrilled that people are enjoying this storyhour.  Your feedback makes  me look forward to getting online at night!


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Jan 16, 2003)

It wasn't long after Papa had left that she heard hesitant steps approaching her from behind.  They paused two feet away from her.

"You may as well sit, Ivellimor," she said, without turning around.

Seconds later, Ivellimor sat down in the chair that Papa had vacated, grinning.  "How'd you know it was me?"

"A hunch," she said, smiling at him.  

He glanced nervously back at the door.  "I'm surprised your father left you here alone."

Dru laughed.  "Why would he not have?  And besides, he didn't," she said, gesturing towards her bodyguards.

Ivellimor shrugged.  "He's very protective of you," he said.

"Are you planning on hurting me?"

"No, of course not!"

"Then you don't have anything to worry about."

Ivellimor looked dubious, but then his eyes sparkled.   "There's an acting troupe playing in the Silent Siren.  Want to go?"

Dru nodded, grinning.  "Yes, that sounds fun.  When?"

"Now!"  Ivellimor leaped up, and grabbed Dru, pulling her out of her chair.  Her guards bristled, and then relaxed when they saw that she wasn't being abused.  Ivellimor pulled her, laughing, onto the night time streets of Freeport.

_Several hours later, just before dawn..._

Dru giggled, leaning against Ivellimor, as she staggered up the walk to her house.  "Sure you can't come in?"  

He mussed up her hair, and shook his head.  "No.  I'm probably already in enough trouble as it is," he said.  "Getting the boss's daughter drunk...what was I thinking?"

Dru snickered, pushing him up against the side of the house, and kissed him passionately on the lips.  "I think I know what you were thinking," she said.

He laughed, gently pushing her to a more upright position.  "You are incorrigible," he said.

Dru mock pouted.  "So you seduce me and now are dumping me off."

"Only to save my own skin," he said, with a grin.  "Now," he said, pushing her towards the door.  "Get inside."

Dru walked carefully up the walk, lest the cobblestones grab her feet.  "Night, Ivellimor."

"Good night, Dru," he said.  "Go inside."

She fumbled with the door, only to have it swing open on its own accord.  Kennic stood there, glaring at her. 

 "It's almost dawn," he told her, as if she didn't know.

"Yes, Kennic," she said, stepping inside.

He sniffed the air, and then looked over his shoulder at the retreating Ivellimor.  "You're drunk."

"Yes, Kennic," she said.  "I think I'm going to go to bed now."

"Good idea," the older bodyguard said with a heavy sigh, helping her walk to the door of her bedroom.  "I really hope that you know what you're doing, child," he said, pushing her gently inside.  "We'll talk when you are sober."


----------



## Horacio (Jan 16, 2003)

Another wonderful update in one of my favorite stories. Thanks, Dru!


----------



## dpdx (Jan 16, 2003)

All I got to say is, "Yup. Saw that one coming..."

Can you say 'foreshadowing'? I knew that you could. 

Great story.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Jan 18, 2003)

Her head was pounding.  She felt like there was mud running through her veins.  And there was a dagger pressed to her throat.  Her eyes flew open to see Papa standing over her, already dressed for his day.  "I understand that you had quite the night out," he said coolly.  "You must be quite sick from your drinking, or you would have heard me come in."  He knicked her neck just enough to draw blood.  "And if I were an assassin, you would be dead."

Dru stared up at him, wishing he'd go away, and wondering what he'd do next.

"Defend yourself, girl!  Do you think I'm going to let you lie abed just because you can't control yourself?"  His knife flicked forward again, cutting her neck a little deeper.

Dru rolled to the side, and reached for her own dagger, kept underneath her pillow.  She brought it up, flashing silver in the early morning sunlight, and lashed out at her father.  It scored a hit, cutting his knife hand.  Her head pounded in rebellion, willing her to go back to sleep until it felt better.  She knew Papa well enough to know that he wouldn't be that merciful, though.

He smiled thinly, and then cut at her again.  "You're much more vulnerable lying on your back than you are on your feet," he said, drawing blood a third time.

Dru swallowed, feeling the blood running down her neck, and rolled towards the foot of the bed.  She swung her legs around, leaping up, her feet hitting the floor.  She then backed away from him, holding out her dagger defensively, and feeling ridiculous since she was still only dressed in a long tunic.

Papa nodded, and the dagger lesson for the day started in earnest.  It was terrible.  Dru couldn't move fast enough to block Papa's more dangerous cuts and thrusts, so she got more gashes than usual.  Her head ached violently the entire time, and more than once she was afraid that she was going to have to stop to vomit before continuing.  They fought hard, moving out of her bedroom, and into the hallway.  Once she saw Kennic look around the corner worriedly, though his face disapeared after he saw what was going on.

Finally, Papa stopped, resheathing his dagger.  He stared at her, while she, trembling, put her own dagger away.  She sunk to the floor, putting her head into her hands.

  "I trust that you understand the point that I was trying to make," he said.

Dru nodded, hoping he'd go away now.

He didn't, of course.  "And, just to reassure myself that me efforts have not been wasted, what was my point?"

Dru uncovered her face, looking up at him.  She sighed.  "Your point is that I'm more vulnerable when I'm drunk, and when I'm sick the day afterwards."

He nodded, and then sat down in the hall across from her.   He handed her a vial.  "Drink this," he said.  "Though I should probably make you suffer the wounds for awhile, to remind you of your foolishness."

Dru glared at him briefly before uncorking the potion, and drinking its contents.  Her wounds started closing, though it did nothing for her headache.  

Papa sighed.  "I don't want to hear of orcs cutting you down in the street because you're staggering around drunk," he said.  "It would be such a pathetic way to die, and one that is not worthy of you."

Dru bit her lower lip, suddenly feeling ashamed because of the worry that he couldn't quite conceal from her.  "I'm sorry, Papa," she said after a moment.  "It won't happen again."  And, she resolved to herself, it would not.  This felt terrible!

He smiled grimly.  "I suppose this is one of those experiences that you needed to have for yourself," he said.  "Otherwise, you'd never know what I spoke of.  It likely made you do things that you ordinarily wouldn't do, it made you vulnerable to attack, even from second-rate cutthroats, and it makes you vulnerable the next day, while you recover."

Dru blushed, thinking about the night before, and looked down at her knees.  

Papa cleared his throat, looking a little embarrassed himself, but didn't say anything.

Dru swallowed, and added, "And while you lie abed doing nothing, your enemy is one step closer to his plans for your demise."

He looked at her, surprised,  and then nodded.  "I'm glad to hear that you remembered my lessons, albeit belatedly."  And then he turned back to the dreaded topic.  "Now," he said sternly, "Ivellimor."

"It wasn't his fault," Dru said quickly.  "I kept assuring him that I could hold my liquour."

Papa frowned at her.  "That's not what I was going to talk to you about, though I might have a long conversation with him later.   All I wanted to do was to warn you, again, to be careful."

"Papa, I can hardly believe that Ivellimor is using me to get to you.  He just seems to want to have fun, that's all."

Papa shook his head.  "Ivellimor's motives are, at least in that respect, pure."  He leaned forward, seeking her eyes out with an urgency that she found surprising.  "It's an emotional hold over you, Drusilia," he said.  "Whether Ivellimor intends it or not.  It's just something to keep in mind."

Dru stared at him, wishing that she could understand why the sudden urgency.  "Alright, Papa," she said softly, "I'll keep it in mind."

He got to his feet, and helped her to her own.  "I believe that Kennic has mixed up some terrible concoction for you to drink," he said. "It should make you feel a little better."

Dru impulsively hugged Papa.  "I'm sorry for worrying you so much," she said, wishing that she could take back last night, or at least certain parts of it.

He hesitated, and then put a strong arm around her shoulders.  "No harm done," he said.  "You were lucky," he couldn't resist adding.

She pulled away, giving him a weak smile.  "I think I'm going to go find that concoction of Kennic's," she said, moving towards the kitchen.  "I hope that it works."


----------



## Horacio (Jan 18, 2003)

Wonderful, as usual, Dru!


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Jan 19, 2003)

_Thwock!_  An arrow sunk into the side of the building, right next to Dru's head.

Kennic reacted with the instincts of a born bodyguard; he pushed his charge roughly to the ground, and stood over her protectively, pulling his rapier.  

Dru lay there, heart hammering while she slowly pulled her throwing knife from her cloak.

Four humans and two orcs surrounded them.  All of them were looking at Dru.

"We don't care about you," said the human who was apparently leading the group, to Kennic.  "Just give us the girl, and we'll let you live."

Kennic snarled his defiance, holding his rapier steady.  "Run, Drusilia, if you get the chance," he said, finally lunging forward, faster than she'd ever seen him move before.  The leader was impaled on his sword before the man even had a chance to move.  He slid to the ground, and Kennic yanked his sword out of the man's belly.

The elven bodyguard was a good swordsman, but there were five more opponents, and only one of him.  Both orcs and one of the humans rushed him, pulling short swords.  Their blades flashed under the sunlight, and Dru felt sick as she heard the blows landing.  She did what she could though, and hurled her throwing knife through the air at one of the two that were coming for her.  It embedded itself in the man's chest.  She wasn't left with time to feel satisfaction, though,  because the other human was coming right for her... she awkwardly reached for her rapier, trying to get to her feet.

"I've got her!"  The human loomed over her.  He didn't take her with him, however, but instead thrust his sword through her stomach before she could even move.  "It's done," he cried, yanking his blade free.  And with that, he ran, as did the others.

Dru doubled over in pain, and watched in stupefied silence as her blood seeped out of her and onto the now abandoned street.  She was vaguely aware of Kennic running through one last fighter, before the human could get away.   Without even waiting to see if his opponent was dead, he staggered over to Dru, his eyes wide and frantic.  "Oh no..." he moaned.  He knelt in front of her, holding her head in his lap.  "Drusilia..."

She watched him swim in and out of her vision.  I'm dying, she thought, with sudden certainty.  The pain...  it was too much.  No one felt this and lived to tell of it.  _It's not fair..  I'm barely over a century old..._   "Tell Papa..."

She stopped, coughing blood, and Kennic put a vial of something at her lips.  "Drink this," he ordered, tipping her head back so that she'd swallow the liquid.

She felt her wounds closing, and then her world became ripping pain.  She curled up into a tight ball, gasping and holding her stomach.  It wasn?t supposed to happen like this... "Help," she whispered to Kennic.

Kennic stared at her, and felt her forehead.  He leaned down, and sniffed the drying blood around the freshly healed stomach wound.  "Poison," he half-whispered.  He pulled out one more vial, and put that to her lips as well.  "Antitoxin," he said, tipping her head back once more.  She swallowed.  

"I've got to get you to your father," Kennic said, more to himself than to her.  He picked her up as gently as he could, and threw her over one shoulder.  He started to carry her down the street, and then stopped, noticing that the second man he'd downed was still breathing.  With a shrug, he grabbed the man's shirt collar, and began dragging him through the streets behind him.

 Kennic moved as fast as could be expected, while carrying one elf and dragging one human.  Draped over his shoulder, Dru stared in numb horror as she watched the man being dragged through the street, leaving a bloody trail behind them.  She hadn't been aware that one body could hold so much blood...  

 As they entered the usually calm and peaceful _kesir_, several people gave them startled and fearful  looks.  And then they were inside a house.  Kennic dropped the now-unconscious assailant on the floor unceremoniously, and then cradled Dru to his chest with a surprising tenderness.  

"Don't die on us now, child," he said, putting her down gently on the couch.  "Don't just stand there," he barked at someone in the background.  He sighed, then, and said wearily, "Go find Tensin and bring him here."

Dru moaned as her stomach started cramping even worse, wishing fervently that it would stop.  "Kennic," she said.  "This hurts."

He crouched beside her.  "I'm going to mix up something for the pain.  You'll drink it like a good girl?"

Dru nodded.  "Yes," she managed, before another bout of cramping hit her.

It seemed like an eternity later, but Kennic did come back, and was standing over her.  "Drink," he said, for the third time that night.  "It will stop your pain."  And it did.  She slid into unconsciousness willingly.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 19, 2003)

And yet another wonderful update, Dru...

And a cliffhanger too, are you learning that evil art fro  drnuncheon?


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Jan 19, 2003)

Why, yes.  How did you guess?   They always go over so well on this board that I figured I could use it too!


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Jan 19, 2003)

Consciousness.  Her eyes flew open as she heard a man screaming  in terrible pain on the other side of the door.  As she tried to remember what happened, her drug-fogged mind noticed that she was covered in sweat, and that the room had a lingering smell of vomit in it.  Poisoned, she realized, as her mind cleared somewhat.  She'd been poisoned.  With tremendous effort, she tried to sit up, but fell weakly back against her pillow.

Kennic poked his head into the room, his face unnaturally pale.  His eyes were wide, and very, very worried.  When he saw Dru looking at him, his eyes suddenly moistened, before he hastily wiped them with the back of his hand.  Over his shoulder, he said, "Sir, she's awake."

The screaming suddenly stopped, and Dru winced as she heard the sound of a body hitting the floor.  Papa strode into the room, his arms covered in red gore up past the elbows.  His eyes had a wild, crazed look to them, and he crouched beside her.  

"Drusilia."  That one word had enough emotion in it that he didn't need to say any more.

"Papa," mumbled Dru through numbed lips.  She had never seen his emotions that high before.  

He smoothed her hair back from where it was plastered to her forehead, leaving sticky red in the wake of his hand.  "The fever's broken," he said to Kennic, all business again.  "She's going to live."

Only Dru saw him close his eyes after he said that, and she understood that this must have been a very close call for her.  "How long... have I been out?"

"Two days," said Kennic, from behind Papa somewhere.  His voice was ragged, and she could guess that neither man had gotten any rest the entire time.

Papa leaned down, smoothing her hair again.  "I just found out who wanted you poisoned.  He's a small time human gang leader.... has aspirations to be much more.  He goes by the name of Merck."

Dru looked at Papa's bloodied hands, having no doubts about how he had "just found out" this information.  "Stupid b*****d," she muttered groggily.

"Indeed," said Papa.  "I will need to make an example of him, of course, and so will you.  You will come with me to utterly destroy him and his."

Dru started to sit up again.

Papa pushed her back down gently.  "Not now," he said.  "But as soon as you have recovered.  But you have my promise that he will be thoroughly punished."

Kennic came up behind Papa, and held a mug out to Dru.  "Drink this.  I don't think the poison's completely out of your system yet."

"Why did he do that?"  Dru was completely shocked.  She had never hurt this Merck, or any of his people.  She drank the medicine obediently, and then lay her head back on the pillow.

Papa snorted.  "Because you're mine," he said.  "You need to start building up a reputation anyway, so it might as well be now that we strike him."

Dru closed her eyes, suddenly exhausted again.  "So no one will try it again," she murmured, sensing that the darkness was going to take her again, and soon.  She felt Papa gather her up into his strong arms and hold her tightly against his chest, something that he hadn't done since she was really small.  The world was safe once more, and she could rest.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 20, 2003)

Another wonderful update... And you update almost dayly...

Dru, your story is WONDERFUL!


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Jan 23, 2003)

Dru was not a very good patient.  It wasn't part of her nature to lie abed all day, but the poison had left her body weakened, so she had no choice.  Papa had brought her stacks of reading material:  primarily elven histories.  As interesting as the history of  a race of an inherently magical people could be, Dru was getting restless, and was frustrated that she couldn't get up.

So when someone knocked at her bedroom door quietly, she looked up with unfeigned eagerness.  "Come in," she said.

Kilat shambled in.  "Hi," he said, clearly ill at ease.

Kilat hadn't spoken to or had anything to do with her since she had killed the human at Swagfest.  Doing her best to mask her surprise, she nodded at him coldly.  "Kilat."

He moved closer into the room, and pulled up a chair next to the bed.  "I heard that you weren't feeling well," he said, eyes downcast.  "And thought that I would stop by."

Dru sighed, and leaned back against her pillow, closing her eyes.  "Not feeling well can't begin to describe it," she said ruefully.  "Did you hear about how I got this way?"

Kilat frowned.  "Poison, I heard.  Kennic told me about it, or at least, a little bit."

"Mmm.  Then you know that I nearly died."

He was silent for a moment, and then said, "Yes."

She looked up at him, holding his gaze for a long moment.  "I didn't realize that you cared."

"Dru!  That's not fair!  Of course I care if you live or die... I just don't..."  He trailed off, frustrated.  "I don't like the life that you lead, Dru.  You know that.  Seeing you standing over that man, gloating that you'd killed him..."  He stopped again, shaking his head.

Dru scowled at him, hating him for being here when she was too weak to try to throttle him.  "No, _you're_ the one that's not being fair," she growled.  "When will you understand that I don't _have_ the option of being peaceful?"

"There's always a choice," he said stiffly.

Dru narrowed her eyes, watching him.  "Yes?  Are you absolutely certain about that?"

He looked uncomfortable.  "Look, I know that you are what you are because you've been brought up that way.  Can't you leave?"

Dru stared at him.  "You're joking.  Leave Papa?  Kilat, he's the only family that I have.  What would I do?  It's not like I've learned any trade besides fighting."

Kilat looked down at his hands, which were fidgeting in his lap.  "Dru, it's not good for you to be here."  His gaze moved to the scars that criscrossed her arms.  "I have an idea of how you got those.  That's not... normal."

"No?"  Dru leaned forward shakily, pulling the sheet up over her bare shoulders.  "And where would I be if Papa hadn't trained me to keep going, even while in pain?  Probably floating face down in the harbor.  Because that man that you saw me kill?  He would have killed me.  Instead of being able to judge me, you'd have been attending my funeral, Kilat.  Maybe, since you were my friend, Papa would have let you be there when he lit the pyre."

He blanched.  "Dru.  You need to get out of here.  You're going to die anyway, if you live like this."

"Kilat," said Dru leadenly.  "We had best stop this discussion right now.  What you're trying to get me to do is not only unthinkable, it just won't work."  She stared at him until he finally nodded, looking back down at his hands.

"I'm sorry to hear that you've been so sick," he said finally.  "I knew that you'd be climbing the walls."  He glanced over at the elven histories and smirked a bit, but he looked so very unhappy.

Dru leaned back against her pillow.  "Yes, when I'm actually able to stay conscious."  She watched her former best friend surreptiously, and felt like she was in the room with a stranger.   "Kilat?"

He shook his head, angrily.  "Your papa is an evil man, Dru.  He's going to make you evil."

"Kilat!"  Dru shouted, making him jump.  "What in all the h***s is wrong with you today?  You've known Papa for over fifty years, and you've never been this unkind to him.  He's my Papa, Kilat.  What makes you think that I want to hear you talk him down like that?"  She sagged, head spinning from the exertion of yelling at him.

He jumped up, and started pacing the room.  "I've been doing a lot of thinking, Dru.  Ever since you killed that man.  I've been talking over a lot of it with a new friend of mine."

Dru felt like she'd been slapped.  "A new friend of yours.  And this new friend is the one that's talking bad about Papa?"

He hesitated, and then nodded.  "She's a priestess of the hearth goddess," he offered by way of explanation.

Dru noted the "she" with no small amount of bitterness.  "The hearth goddess, Kilat?  No wonder she doesn't approve of Papa.  And no telling what kind of stories that you've started circulating around the city about him by now.  Why did you have to meddle?"

"Dru," sighed Kilat, pressing his forehead against the wall.  "Do you really want to know?"

"Yes, I asked, didn't I?"

He was silent for so long that she didn't think that he was going to answer her.  "Because I love you, Dru.  I don't want to see you hurt.  And I think he's hurting you."

Dru blinked several times, and wondered why she didn't feel anything besides mild surprise at his admission.  "You... love me?"

He looked at her, and only then did she notice that his eyes were red-rimmed.   "Yes, the gods help me, I do."

Dru closed her eyes.  Now she felt something, and it was pain at knowing that she was going to have to hurt her friend like this.  "Kilat," she said finally, opening her eyes again.  "You can't love me."

"Why not?"

She swallowed.  "Because, Kilat.  I have things planned for me, and none of them involve being married to you ... I'm sorry."

"What you really mean to say," he said bitterly, "Is that I can't love you because you don't love me."

"Right," Dru said, hating herself.  "Kilat, up until Swagfest, you were my best friend.  I might have considered what you were saying back then, if you'd said something.  But not now.  I saw the way that you reacted that night... and are still reacting, and I don't think that you can handle me the way that I am.   I don't think that you love me at all.  I think that you love some version of me that only exists between those ears of yours."

Kilat sunk to the ground, sitting down hard.  He looked stricken.  "You don't love me.  You're not going to leave with me," he said slowly.

Dru closed her eyes, and shook her head.  "No."  When she opened her eyes again, he was gone.  She stared hard at the door for a long time, one tear trailing down her cheek.


----------



## Buddha the DM (Jan 23, 2003)

Damn this just keeps getting better all the time.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 23, 2003)

Buddha the DM said:
			
		

> *Damn this just keeps getting better all the time. *




That was my line!


----------



## dpdx (Jan 23, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *That was my line! *




Dude. You're not the only poster on this board who has the right to like a Story Hour, or for that matter, say so. Many of us do.

Calmez, svp.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 23, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dude. You're not the only poster on this board who has the right to like a Story Hour, or for that matter, say so. Many of us do.
> 
> Calmez, svp. *




hmmm, do you realise I was joking, don't you?

It was only another way to say that I liked the update...


----------



## dpdx (Jan 23, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *hmmm, do you realise I was joking, don't you?
> 
> It was only another way to say that I liked the update... *




Half-joking, maybe. Besides, if you were joking, you'd put a smiley. Otherwise, it just looks like neurosis.


----------



## Buddha the DM (Jan 23, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *That was my line! *




  Sorry but that just had to be said.

I can't wait to read more!


----------



## Horacio (Jan 23, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Half-joking, maybe. Besides, if you were joking, you'd put a smiley. Otherwise, it just looks like neurosis.  *




hmmm, some pelicans have no sense of humor...


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Jan 24, 2003)

As far as I'm concerned, everyone in the world can post to my storyhour.    I'm always thrilled to see it.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Jan 24, 2003)

"Well, how are we going to do it?"  Papa stared at Dru, as they stood on the street in the drizzling rain.

Dru stared back at him.  "You don't have a plan?"  She shifted nervously, reaching down to touch her rapier to reassure herself.

He frowned at her.  "This revenge is for the assassination attempt on _you,_ not me.  I'll follow your lead."

Dru blinked at him, and then glanced over at Kennic, who shrugged.

"Alright," she said, uncertainly, starting to walk down the street again.  "We'll go to his house and kill everyone there, then."

"How are we going to get in?"

Dru shrugged.  "I thought that kicking in the door would be satisfactory."

Papa looked like he was trying not to smile.  "So, not the subtle approach, then."

The house of Dru's enemy loomed before them, and she studied it uncertainly.  The door certainly didn't look any sturdier than usual... 

Striding up to it, she drew back her foot and let fly.  The door flew inward, with a splintering sound.  

There were surprised cries from inside, and Dru strode in, pulling her rapier.  Papa and Kennic fell into flanking positions behind her.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 24, 2003)

That was a short update 

But as good as usual


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Jan 25, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *That was a short update
> 
> *




Heh.  Here's a longer one, to make up for that little teaser from yesterday!  I wanted to post something, but since we were actually playing the Freeport game, didn't have as much time at my disposal.  Enjoy!


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Jan 25, 2003)

Dru turned to face the people in the front room.  There were three men, dressed in rough leathers, hastily pulling swords from sheathes and rising to their feet. One of them blustered,  "What the h***l is going on here?"   He was obviously the leader.  This must be Merck.  His face was reddened, and he stared at Dru incredulously.  His gaze went over her then, fastening on Papa.  He paled.

Dru growled, and charged at him.  How dare he be more frightened of Papa than of her!  She thrust her rapier into his midsection, and then viciously ripped it back out.  "You tried to have me killed, pathetic human scum!"

He looked momentarily surprised, and then sneered through his pain.  "Tensin, I'm so glad that you decided to give your daughter up to me," he said, stabbing towards Dru with his blade, missing.

Papa didn't say a word to him, but instead hurled one of his throwing knives across the room.  The thin flying blade sunk deep into a warrior's eye.  The warrior staggered, and then fell, stone dead, to the floor.

Kennic moved in, his rapier flashing outward with great speed, dropping the other warrior with two rapid strikes.

Dru stabbed at Merck again, her blow a weak one that he was easily able to parry.  

"You should never send a child to do a man's work," said the man contemptuously, slicing into Dru's shoulder deeply with his blade.  He grinned as her shoulder was engulfed in red.   "I might even let your daughter live if you take her and get out now," he said.  "Of course, there will be certain consequences for this...invasion."

Papa's response was to hurl another throwing dagger at him, around his daughter.  The blade found its mark in the man's stomach, piercing through his leather armor as if it wasn't there.  "I do not believe that there is anything that my daughter has to worry about," he coolly informed the human thug.

Dru scowled, irritated that this Merck had swept her aside so easily, and so contemptuously.  She thrust her rapier at him again, while he was distracted by Papa's dagger.  This time her blade struck him, in the groin.

He paled, bending over from the pain of it.  "B***h!"

Like lightning, Papa was across the room, pulling the man's head back, exposing his throat.  "Cut it," he said to Dru, over him.  "Make an example out of him."

Dru looked at the man, at the loathing in his eyes, and felt a twinge of regret.  She'd never killed someone in cold blood before.  She looked down at her wounds, and then stiffened.  He had made two attempts to kill her, and would likely keep trying.  She sheathed her rapier, and pulled a dagger.  Taking a step forward and drawing in a deep breath to steady herself, she slashed his throat.  "No one f***s with a Naïlo," she said, voice shaking.  "With _any_ Naïlo."

"Very good," said Papa in satisfaction, dropping the body to the floor without ceremony.

The trio of elves moved quietly amongst the fallen bodies, moving towards the hall.  "Be careful," whispered Kennic.

Dru moved up to the first door, and nudged it open with her toe.  It swung open silently, revealing an empty room, filled with shelves, and food.  "Pantry," she muttered quietly, walking to the next door.

The next door revealed what had to be a bedroom.  There was a human woman standing there, wearing nothing but a nightgown.  She had a dagger clenched in her hands, and she glared at the girl.  "Who do you think you are?  You killed my husband!"  She launched herself at Dru, knife first.

Surprised as she was at the spirited if not talented charge, Dru was able to step aside at the last moment.  The women went careening into Papa, and then crashed to the floor, blood gushing from her throat.  

Papa looked down at her impassively, watching her die at his feet.  "I think that we've killed everyone here," he said to Dru.  "There might be a remnant of his gang somewhere, but I do not believe that they will survive without his leadership, such as it was."  He kicked aside the woman's limp body to clear a path, and then turned to regard his daughter's stricken face.

"You - just killed her."

"Yes," he said, his tone implying that he didn't see what the problem was.   He took Dru's arm, and pulled her around the body, and out of the room.  "Come.  We should go home.  I have scheduled us for a dinner with Judge Merin, and it's important that we look good."

Dru let herself be led from the house and up the street.  She felt stricken, wondering if she truly knew her father at all.  She was starting to believe that she did not.  As they approached the _kesir,_ she started to steady herself a little, and by the time that they approached the Naïlo compound, she felt that she could function again.  "Well, I certainly hope that I started to build my reputation," she said brightly, at a loss of what else to say.

Papa smiled at her, opening the door.  "You have," he said.  "Fortunately, you are getting an early start."  He paused, and put a hand on her shoulder.  "I am proud of you.  You are strong."

Dru felt a glow of pride then, which at least for the present, overwhelmed her shock at Papa's casual brutality.   "I can be ready to leave shortly," she told him, walking past the guards, back to the room that she was using as her own.    It was time to switch roles, into that of doting and ladylike daughter.  She sighed.  This was not something that she'd ever been good at...


----------



## Horacio (Jan 25, 2003)

Wow, no wonder Dru is so hard, she began early...
wonderful update!


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Jan 29, 2003)

Darkness.  As the elf came into consciousness, she realized that she was tied up, in the dark.  She was lying on what felt like a pile of rags on the floor.  She couldn't remember how she got here.  Her head spun, and she felt weak.

She heard footsteps approaching, and then was blinded by light.  She pressed herself against the floor to try to escape from it, and from the smell of burning lamp oil.  "Who?"

"So, Drusilia Naïlo," said a feminine voice, speaking in elven.  "What do you think of your current situation, hmm?"

My name is Drusilia Naïlo, she realized, groggily.  And that voice is familiar...

"I imagine that you thought your papa would be able to protect you from this happening to you.  Well, he's not so invincible after all," the voice spat.  

Dru shook her head, confused.  "What did I ever do to you?"

The woman laughed, and then Dru realized who she was.  Meris.  She had been Dru's primary bodyguard for the past month, while Kennic was off helping Papa, wherever they had been.   And then she realized, in a moment of clarity, that there was nothing that she had done to Meris to earn this treatment.  It was what Papa had done to Meris.  She sighed, closing her eyes.  Papa hadn't fallen in love with her.  This was why Dru suffered now.



_"But Tensin," the woman argued, "You should take the girl into hiding with you.  What good is it going to do you to be constantly worried that someone will have found her?"

Dru pressed her ear against the door to her father's office, where he and Meris argued.  She didn't like this Meris woman one bit, and wished that Papa would assign Kennic to her again.  But it had been decided that she needed a woman's tutelage, so she was doomed to have Meris as a bodyguard.

There was a moment of silence, and then Papa cleared his throat.  "Do you mean that you want for me to take_ you_ into hiding with me, Meris?"

A chair creaked, and then Dru heard Meris pacing.  "Tensin, I do care about you," she said with a sigh.  "I don't want to be away from you.  Don't you see that we would be good together?"

Papa didn't respond for a moment, and then sighed heavily.  "Meris, you are stepping beyond the bounds of our professional relationship.  That cannot be."

Meris drew in her breath, and then said quietly, "I apologize, sir.  My emotions overwhelmed my sense.  It will not happen again."

"See that it does not," he said stiffly._



"So," said Meris, into Dru's ear.  "I am going to make you pay for f***ing up my plans." 

Dru shook her head, still groggy from whatever drugs she'd been given.  "What plans?"

Meris snorted.  "You are keeping your father from me," she said.  "You keep me from my true love, and from the power that I would share with my husband."

Dru couldn't help herself.  "Are you completely mad, woman, or have you been chewing kantha leaves?"

The blow came out of the darkness, rocking Dru's head back viciously.  She felt her head smash into the wall, and then was aware of nothing else.



_Papa and Kennic had left together, despite Dru's protests.  "Meris will be here to protect you," said Kennic soothingly.  "Try to like her, child.  She's risen in the ranks of the organization...  she's one of your father's most trusted people.  She will work for you one day."

Dru  felt serious reservations about that, but nodded anyway, knowing that Kennic would want to think that she would be happy while he was gone.  "I'll miss you," she told him quietly.  "You and Papa both," she added, though Papa was far enough away from her that he wouldn't have been able to hear her.

Meris came up behind Dru, putting a hand on her shoulder.  "We'll be alright, Kennic," she said with a smile, digging her nails into Dru's shoulder to still any protests.  Won't we, Drusilia?"

Kennic had not waited for a response from Dru.  He smiled, reassured, and then raced to catch up with Papa.  Dru watched them leave until she could no longer see them._


----------



## Horacio (Jan 29, 2003)

Oh! Good update, as usual! 
And leaving Dru in a bad situation... I want MORE!


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Jan 30, 2003)

Dru came back into consciousness again, her head throbbing so hard that she feared that her skull must be cracked.   She was still bound, still lying on the rags in a dark room. Her fear rose within her, almost too strong to be controlled.  How was she going to escape from this?  Papa and Kennic did not even know that she was missing, so they would not be coming to rescue her.  What did Meris want to do with her?  She shivered uncontrollably.

"She's down here," Dru heard Meris say, her voice suddenly loud in the stillness.  A door opened, bathing the room in light.  

Dru squinted her eyes closed to avoid being blinded, and listened to two sets of feet come into the room.  

A male voice, human, spoke.  "She doesn't look like much, does she?"

Meris chuckled.  "She is only a girl, regardless of who her father might be."

"And you're certain that me having her will give me some kind of leverage over him?"

"Oh, yes," said Meris, a satisfied smirk in her voice.  "Tensin Naïlo has a soft spot for his daughter.  You will have all of the leverage that you want.  Won't he, Drusilia?" 

Dru peered at Meris through her eyelashes.  "Go f**k yourself, Meris."

The human laughed, but Meris snarled at her.  "Some people have not learned to mind their manners," she said, and then delivered a vicious kick to Dru's ribs with her steel-toed boots.  

Dru curled up into a tight ball, ignoring the chafing on her wrists and ankles. _When is this ever going to end?  If the b***h thinks to make me submit, then she doesn't know me very well.  I'll die first, before I give her that satisfaction._

"Now, don't damage her too much," scolded the man.  "If she's already dead, then she's no good to us at all."

Meris leaned down closer to Dru, and spit on her.  "Consider yourself lucky that I'm selling you to Pontinillo," she said, naming a minor gang leader from Scurvytown.  Otherwise, I would kill you."

Dru scowled.  What was Pontillo thinking?  Did he even realize what stakes he's up against?  "You would do better for yourself to find my father, and make a deal with him. Tell him about this traitorous b***h, and he'll make you more important than you've ever been.  More important than if you-"

Dru was cut off by another vicious kick to the ribs, delivered by Meris, of course.  "Shut up!  No one wants to hear your blather!"

Dru gasped, trying to catch her breath.  "Than if you take me hos-"

Another kick to the ribs, and Dru couldn't talk anymore, even though she desperately wanted to finish, if for no other reason, than to spite Meris.  She lay there, gasping.

"Alright, Pontinillo.  You have two days to get me the gold.  The girl stays with me until then."

"I will have it to you," said the man.  He turned away, and left the room.

"Sweet dreams," said Meris, her voice syrupy sweet, as she shut the door.  Dru was left alone in the darkness again.  When she was sure that Meris could not hear her, she started to sob.

_Dru paced back and forth along the garden path.  Her fingers itched to hold her rapier again, to spar with Papa or Kennic until she was too exhausted to move again.  She eyed Meris, who was sitting under a tree, distrustfully.  There was no way that she was going to ask her to spar. 

"So, tell  me, Drusilia, what do you do for fun?  What do you and your papa do for fun?"

Dru glared at her, but answered anyway.  "We fight with blades.  Or go to the theater," she said.  "Sometimes, we read together, or talk about the Organization."

"You're being groomed to be his successor," said Meris thoughtfully.  "I had always suspected, but had never had the proof for it.  Unless, of course, he gets married again.  Who knows what might come of that?"

Dru snorted, not deigning to answer that.

Meris walked over to her.  "I would watch the high and mighty attitude there, child."  

Dru stared at her, not speaking, and then turned her back to walk away.

"How dare you walk away from me!  Do you think that you're too good for me?  Is that it?  So good that you won't comingle your blood with mine?  Is there someone else that you think would be better?  Meris strode forward, grabbing Dru by the shoulder, and started to drag her towards the house.  There was a crazed, glassy look in her eyes, and Dru realized, suddenly, that she was on some kind of drug.

Dru was stronger, and resisted, digging her toes into the green grass.  "Let-go!"

Meris reached into her cloak, and pulled out a dagger.  Before Dru could dodge or move away, Meris scratched her arm with it, not really even breaking the surface.  While Dru was still trying to puzzle that out, she started to feel dizzy.  A sick realization filled her._ Drugged!  I've been drugged! _She slid to the ground, unable to focus any longer.

"Impudent," said Meris.  "You're mine now," she added, gloating._

_Crack!_  The whip bit into the flesh of Dru's back, making her wince and cry out from the pain.  _Crack!  Crack!_  The blows landed one after the other, raising crisscrossed welts all over the tender flesh.  Dru cried out with pain each time, wishing that she would hurry up and die.  Still, she refused to beg, or even talk to her tormenter.

Suddenly, she was hauled to her feet.  "What is it with you?  Are you stupid enough to not know when you're outclassed?"  Meris let go of Dru, whose knees gave out, causing her to collapse onto the ground, trembling.

Meris laughed aloud.   "I will leave you to your thoughts.  For your sake, they had better be penitent ones."  And she left.

 After an eternity, Dru tried to move.  She gasped aloud when the welts on her back cracked and bled.  She did not think that she was going to survive the two days until Pontinillo came for her again.  She was going to have to escape, _now._


----------



## Horacio (Jan 30, 2003)

Creepy update, I hope Dru will make that b***h pay for it!


----------



## Greg Dickens (Jan 30, 2003)

Great story hour!  Whens the next update?  Can't wait


----------



## dpdx (Jan 31, 2003)

My thought is, with all the crap that's happened in her life as a child, she's going to be about 12th level (rogue, fighter, I can't figure out which) by the time she's old enough to erm, vote...

Great Story.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Feb 1, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> *My thought is, with all the crap that's happened in her life as a child, she's going to be about 12th level (rogue, fighter, I can't figure out which) by the time she's old enough to erm, vote...
> *




Doh!  You see, I was trying to avoid that.  I had to somehow fill 100+ years of life, and still have her be only third level when the game actually began.   Yeah, she's had a lot of stuff happen to her, but she didn't survive any of it without serious help from her (much) higher level father and bodyguard.  If you go through and count the scenarios where she dealt with the problem entirely on her own, I think you'll find that the number is very small.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Feb 2, 2003)

*GJ!*

Just wanted to say that you are still doing a great job!


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Feb 2, 2003)

For hours the young elf struggled, trying to loosen her bonds.  She thought she felt the rope giving, one little bit at a time, but she was afraid that it was mostly wishful thinking.  _I've got to get out of here,_ she thought desperately.  _That crazy woman is going to kill  me to get back at Papa.  I can't let that happen!_ 

Frustrated tears streamed down her face, and she had long since bitten her lower lip until it was swollen and bloody.  _I won't let that happen.  I won't._  She amused herself by considering what Meris' guts would look like, lying in the middle of some _kesir_ street.  The thought must have given her strength, because suddenly, she worked the knot around her right wrist loose, and was able to slip it off.

She gasped, fervently hoping that Meris wouldn't appear before she was completely untied.  She struggled with the knot securing her other wrist, cursing under her breath all the while.  Finally, the knot unraveled, leaving both of her hands free.  It didn't take long, after that, to untie her ankles.  Staggering to her feet, Dru sighed heavily.  She was untied, but still alone in the dark.  She started to creep forward.  

She crept up the stairs, and cautiously opened the door at the top.  There was a sentry, human, but his back was to her.  She tiptoed past him, and stepped outside into the steamy night time  air of... Scurvytown.  

Just then, the sentry gave a cry.  "Hey, the elf's getting away!"  There was the clattering of feet, and he burst out the door, drawing his sword.  Then Meris appeared in the doorway behind him, and leapt past him.  "You had better get back here, girl,"  she snarled.

Dru snorted, wondering how stupid the older elf thought she was.  And took off running, as fast as her feet would carry her, through the Scurvytown streets.  She heard Meris right behind her all the while, inching closer, and closer.  Meris laughed, right behind her.  "You cannot win, Drusilia, so you might as well surrender to your fate."

With a cry, Dru jumped forward, terrified that she would be taken back to her basement prison again.  "NO!  Die, you stupid b***h!  I hope that you die a million times, you- you roundear lover!"    _Why am I defying her?  She's just going to beat me again when she catches me..._

Just then, a cloaked figure stepped out of the shadows.  Upon closer inspection, he was a half human, with long, dark hair.  Purple tinted glasses perched on his nose, and he was carrying a cane.  It was better than any ordinary cane, Dru noticed, because there was a sharp blade protruding from the end of it.   She saw the him look her over, and then look back at Meris.  Calmly, he stepped in between them.   "Run," he told her, firmly.  "Go to safety."

Dru didn't need to be told twice.  She heard Meris cry out in pain, and then the clashing of weapons against one another.  She hoped that the half human won, but regardless of whether he did or not, she was free!  She ran as fast as she could, through the seemingly neverending maze of streets, and didn't slow down until she was safe, back on the outskirts of the _kesir._  She slowed, suddenly unsure of what to do.  _Papa and Kennic are in hiding,_ she mused to herself.  _My guard is not an option anymore, the traitorous b***h.  I don't know--  Jalin.  Jalin will take care of me._ 

When she got there,  she could see the flickering light from a lantern in one of the rooms inside.  Slowing to a walk, she approached the front door, nervously.  She rapped on the door firmly, waiting, and shivering despite the muggy heat.  

There was silence, and then the door was flung open.  A shirtless Jalin stood there, his long brown hair hanging out of its usual tie.  His sword was out, and ready.  He stopped, and stared.  "Drusilia?"    He hesitated, but then grabbed her by the shoulders, pulling her inside the house.  "Gods, girl, we have been so worried about you!  Get in here!"  He slammed the door closed behind them, and locked it.  

He bellowed, "Evera!  Get a lantern in here!"

Evera, his wife, showed up a minute later, holding a lantern aloft.  She asked, timidly, "Jalin?  Is everything alright?"

"Get in here with that thing," he said impatiently, waving her in.  "I've got Naïlo's daughter here.  Drusilia," he said, turning to look at her.  "What happened?  You look like s**t."

Dru sank to the floor, wrapping her arms around her knees.  She put her head down, and started sobbing.  It was over.  It was finally over.  

Jalin cleared his throat uncomfortably, but Evera was beside her like lightning, soothing her, looking her over.  She looked up at her husband then, and bit her lower lip.

"Well?"

She shook her head, and said quietly, "She's been beaten.  With a whip," she said, gently tracing the skin alongside one of the welts.  When Dru stiffened, Evera shook her head.  "Shhhh, darling," she said.  "We'll make it all better for you."

Jalin scowled fiercely,  but said, "You can get her patched back up?"

Evera nodded, her eyes downcast.  "I will," she said.

Jalin nodded, then, but gave Dru a piercing look.  "When you're done with that, you and I have a lot to talk about," he said.  "I am going to want to know everything."  He stepped back, but was unable to keep himself from asking.  "Who did this to you?"

Dru clenched her jaw, but stood to her feet, with Evera's help.  "Meris."

Jalin swore, his string of curses getting more and more imaginative by the second.  

"I'm going to need clean, hot water," said Evera, as if the swear words had never been spoken.

Jalin nodded.   "Alust and I will get it for you," he said.  "ALUST, get in here!"


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Feb 6, 2003)

I just wanted to let everyone know that there will be updates, but perhaps not this week.  I've been getting a ton of overtime at work, and am too brainfried at the end of the day to write anything that sounds coherent.  

This weekend, I will try to catch up.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 6, 2003)

Oh, good. I didn't want to think you'd lost interest...


----------



## drnuncheon (Feb 6, 2003)

Speaking as both a fellow Story Hour author in general, and husband to this one in specific, the best way to keep us writing is to let us know you're reading! Tell us what you liked, ask questions, speculate, or something else...but the more you post, the more we'll want to, too!

J


----------



## dpdx (Feb 6, 2003)

I haven't stopped reading this Story Hour since I discovered the link to it in your thread, Doc, and I have the posts in here to just about prove it. I didn't want to go overboard, otherwise I'd sound like Horacio.

So if that was directed at me, I assure you you're preaching to the converted, man. And someday, I'll even catch back up on yours...


----------



## Horacio (Feb 7, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> * I didn't want to go overboard, otherwise I'd sound like Horacio.
> *




Hey, would that be bad?


----------



## dpdx (Feb 7, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Hey, would that be bad?  *



No, but it wouldn't be me.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Feb 10, 2003)

Several hours later, Dru was clean, and her wounds were treated. and bandaged.  She sat wrapped in a heavy blanket, and shivered despite the heat.   It was over.  It was really over...

The door to the sitting room opened up, and Jalin strode in, Alust following along behind him.  Jalin looked Dru over critically, and then said, "Evera told me that you were decent.  I need to talk to you about what happened, so that it can be taken care of."

Dru nodded.  "Alright," she said, drawing in a deep breath.  "Where do you want for me to start?"

 Alust stood behind his father, staring down at Dru.  "You don't look like much of a fighter right now," he remarked.

Dru looked up at him slowly, wishing that her legs had enough strength left in them to get up so that she could punch him in the nose.

Perhaps Alust discerned the look in her eyes, because he took a hasty step backward.	

"Alust, if you can't be quiet, then get out of here," snapped Jalin, sitting down on the couch beside Dru.   "You might as well start from where it all started, from your point of view, Drusilia," he said.

Alust scowled, but sat down in a chair.  He wasn't going to miss this story for the world.

"A couple of days after Papa left me with Meris, she drugged me.  When I woke up,  I was tied up in a dark, room, laying on the floor.   She came in and tortured me several times... there was one time that she came in and started kicking me.  And you've heard about the whip marks."  Dru flushed, looking away.

Jalin patted her clumsily on the shoulder.  "Did she ever mention why she took such a dislike to you?"

Dru nodded, sighing.  "Yes," she said, looking back at him.  "She was angry at Papa for not loving her back."

Jalin swore.  "This was all because of a crazy woman thing?   Tensin is going to be p****d!  Go on."

"She was going to sell me to Pontinillo."

There was silence, and then Jalin asked, quietly, "Are you absolutely certain about that?"

Dru met his eyes, and nodded.  "Yes.  He came to see me before he could get the money raised for it.  She showed me to him, and reassured him that it would give him a hold over Papa."

Jalin stood to his feet.  "It will be dealt with," he said.  "Drusilia, you are welcome to stay here as long as is needed.  In fact, you aren't to leave for any reason unless I'm with you.  Or," he amended, "unless your father or Kennic returns for you."

Dru nodded, perfectly willing to submit to his orders.

Jalin nodded at her, satisfied, and then left the house.

_The next morning..._

Evera put down a plate of steaming hot bread, with jam.  She smiled faintly at Drusilia.  "Please, help yourself," she said.  

Dru did so, along with Alust.  Jalin hadn't come home the night before.

Alust scowled at her.  "My father might be dead because of you.  I hope that you're satisfied."

Dru spread some of the jam on a piece of bread, and then eyed Alust.  "I suppose that I should have somehow convinced Papa that Meris was untrustworthy, and then prevented her from drugging me.  Or, failing that, I should have let her sell me to Pontinillo."

Alust sneered, taking a bite out of the bread.  "I thought you were supposed to be a good fighter.  The way that my father is always going on about you, I'd have thought that you could have taken Meris on singlehandedly."

Dru sighed.  "Alust, if you don't shut your mouth, I will shut it for you.  Got it?" 

He shook his head, but stayed quiet.

Dru continued.  "Meris is older than I am, and a better fighter.  And she used drugs on me.  I'd like to see you stand against something like that.  You couldn't do it.  Not with your magic and certainly not," she said, letting her gaze drop so that she took in his small body, "With your strength."

Alust scowled, and got to his feet.  "I don't have to put up with this in my own house," he said, and stalked out.

Evera flitted around, looking worriedly at the door.  "He's so sensitive," she fussed.  "I'm sorry that he started that fight with you," she said with a sigh.  "Jalin is so hard on him..."

Dru shrugged, and said gruffly, "Don't worry about it.  Alust and I will probably never see eye-to-eye."

Evera winced, and sat down at the table to watch Dru eat.  "I believe that your opinion of him matters a lot to him," she said.  "Even though it doesn't look like it."

Dru looked at her disbelievingly, and took a bite of the bread.   "If you say so," she said, trying to make her words as gentle as possible.

Evera smiled slightly.  

A few minutes later, the door swung open, and Jalin strode in.  He gave Dru a grin, and kissed his wife.  

Dru looked up at him, feeling relieved that he had not, in fact, died because of her.   "Is it taken care of?"

He nodded.  "Yes.  If anyone knew what kind of a deal he was trying to make, there's no doubt about what the Naïlo organization thought of it."

Dru smiled thinly, and nodded.  "Good.  And-" she hesitated, and then said fearfully, "What about Meris?"

"Heh.  No one's sure," said Jalin.  "She has completely disappeared."

Dru winced.  "Does that mean she's still out roaming around?"

Jalin shook his head.  "No, I don't think so.  I think that half elf of yours probably did her in, and was smart enough to hide the body.  But even if she is free, she won't dare show her face in the _kesir_ again.  She won't be making another grab for you."

Dru nodded, and let him convince her.  She was tired of worrying.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 11, 2003)

Wonderful update, as usual, Dru!


----------



## DiFier (Feb 11, 2003)

Alust has a crush on Dru Alust has a crush on Dru.  I knew it, I knew it. 

Alust is an interisting charachter I think that Dr. N just made him up for the wizards' guild banquet in book 1 but he has evolved into an interisting charachter.


----------



## drnuncheon (Feb 11, 2003)

DiFier said:
			
		

> *Alust is an interisting charachter I think that Dr. N just made him up for the wizards' guild banquet in book 1 but he has evolved into an interisting charachter. *




Absolutely true.  In fact, I didn't even have much to do with making him up - I cranked him, Ivellimor, and Quarion out of Jamis Buck's NPC generator along with some other random wizards.

I never knew he had so much to him until he started developing a bit more in Book 2...and then Dru began filling in a little backstory, and now...well...I'm _still_ not sure what he's up to, the sneaky rat.

J


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah, Alust has turned into an interesting character.  He's just as messed up as anyone else in Dru's past is, but in his own way.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Feb 12, 2003)

By the time the Freeport City Watch found all of the former gang leader Pontinillo's limbs and body parts, most of them had been at least partially consumed by rats, and what was left was starting to rot in the tropical sun.   The gang dissolved, and its fearful members did its very best to avoid the wrath of the Naïlo organization.   Dru knew this, because she read it in the Shipping News the next morning.  She eyed Jalin over the paper as they ate breakfast.  He looked smug.  "You were telling the truth when you said that Pontinillo would bother me no longer," she said wryly, grinning shyly at him.

Jalin laughed, and shook his head.  "It was nothing, kid," he said gruffly.  

"Let me see that," said Alust, sounding angry, as he snatched the paper from Dru's hands.  His eyes scanned the headlines, and he frowned.   He might have commented further, but one look at his father's face quelled any sarcastic or mean-spirited remark.

Jalin ignored his son, turning his attention to Dru instead.  "I imagine that you're going to get bored, sitting around the house," he said.

Dru shrugged, but nodded.

	"Well, I can't do it all of the time, of course, but how about a sparring match?  With swords of course," he said.  

Dru grinned.  "I'd like that!"

He nodded.  "Alright.  After breakfast then... in the main room.  We'll have to move some furniture, but it should work."  He grinned back at her.  "It's been a long time since I've had a good sparring match, even if  I'm going to be able to kick your a**."

Alust sighed.

When Dru tried to give him a sympathetic look, he just frowned at her, and got up and left the table.  "I have spells to study," he said,  drawing his thin body up into a rigid posture.

_Two hours later..._

Dru had just lept up onto a chair, brandishing her sword at Jalin to keep him back, when there was a knock at the door.  Both elves, who had been laughing, fell silent.  Jalin made a quick gesture at her, motioning her to retreat to the kitchen.

Dru nodded, having long practice at this, and crept back out of sight.

"I am here to collect Drusilia," she heard Kennic's voice in the foyer.

Dru ran out of the kitchen. "Kennic!"

His eyes lit, and he shook his head.  "Child, are people ever going to leave you in peace?"  He walked up to her, and pulled her into a fierce hug.

"Do you know what happened?"

He nodded, tightly.  "Yes, we were able to learn of what transpired.  You were very lucky."  Turning his gaze to Jalin, Kennic smiled.  "You have my thanks, and Tensin's, for your role in this, Jalin."

Jalin grimaced, and shook his head.  "Anyone in the organization should have done the same thing."

"Yes," said Kennic sadly.  "But would they have?  I believe that Meris proved differently."

There was an uncomfortable silence, and then Kennic said, "Come, Drusilia, we have a new safehouse to hide you away in.  I'll be your guard again."

Jalin squeezed her on the shoulder.  "Any time you want to drop by and see me, you're welcome to it.  Or if you want to visit my son," he said with a good natured leer and a wink.

As they left, Dru said, "So where are we going?"

Kennic only smiled.  "It's a surprise.  Besides, we wouldn't want to have someone overhear.  We're going to spend the day at one of our apartments, and then travel to our final destination under the cover of darkness.  Have you ever worn an elven cloak before?"


----------



## Horacio (Feb 13, 2003)

Great update and a small ciffhanger, wonderful!


----------



## dpdx (Feb 13, 2003)

And enter the Freeport City Watch. Interesting.

As always, great update, Dru.


----------



## Shaele (Feb 13, 2003)

*New reader*

I just stumbled across this storyhour Dru - it's wonderful, I love your writing style! Consider me a new-found fan.


----------



## drnuncheon (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: New reader*



			
				Shaele said:
			
		

> *I just stumbled across this storyhour Dru - it's wonderful, I love your writing style! Consider me a new-found fan. *




[blatant plug]
And to anyone who hasn't, be sure to check out the Story Hour that gave birth to Dru (links in the .sig)!
[/blatant plug]

J


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: New reader*

I'm always thrilled to have new folk (and old folk too, of course)  commenting on my storyhour!   It lets me know that I'm being entertaining, instead of just droning on and on about my character.  



> *
> 
> [blatant plug]
> And to anyone who hasn't, be sure to check out the Story Hour that gave birth to Dru (links in the .sig)!
> ...




Even if it didn't involve Dru, DrN's Freeport Storyhour is a worthwhile read (even if I am a bit biased, perhaps.)   Not only has DrN helped me, through his superb GMing, flesh out Dru's personality in gameplay, but he has been a great sounding board for the past several months that I have been writing her background stories.

I'll write more this long weekend!


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Feb 16, 2003)

"We're going to be staying at a farm?"  Dru stood there in the moonlight, looking at the well-tended farmhouse.  They had traveled out of the city that night, and had walked through what little farmland that the island had.  

"Yes," said Kennic, giving her an amused smile.  "Come on."

An elven man, dressed like a farmer, let them inside, giving Dru a warm smile and a curious look.  "I've always wondered what Tensin Naïlo's daughter grew to look like." 

Dru regarded him just as curiously.

"Drusilia, this is Terel.  He retired from the organization when you were very young."

At Dru's startled expression, Terel smiled.  "I was injured, irreparably," he said.  "I'll never fight again.  But your father was good to me.  He set me up out here on this farm."

Dru nodded, and shook his hand gravely.  "It is an honor to meet you," she said.

"Come in and make yourself comfortable," Terel said.  "We've prepared a room for you, since it appears that you will be staying for quite awhile."



Dru came out of her trance to the strangest sound she had ever heard.  It was loud, and was right outside of her window.  Her eyes narrowed, and she slowly reached over and grabbed her sword.  Rising to her feet, she crept to the window, peering out.   And then laughed, feeling silly.  It was a bird...a chicken of some kind.  She remembered seeing dead ones at the market.

When she left the bedroom, only Kennic was in the kitchen.  He smiled, and nodded to some bread and cheese.  "Everyone else is out working already," he said.  "So it's just the two of us."

Dru wrinkled her nose.  "The sun is barely up," she said.  "And they're already working?"

Kennic laughed, and took the kettle from the stove, pouring some hot tea into a cup for her.  "Welcome to a farm, Drusilia."

She sighed, nodding, and cut a slice of bread off for herself.  "This is going to be a change of pace," she murmured.


_Two weeks later..._

Dru eyed the horse warily.  "It's a lot larger than I thought it would be," she said.

"Oh come on," teased Terel's son, Nyil.   "You said that you've always wanted to ride a horse.  So now you've finally gotten a chance."

Dru nodded, flashing a quick grin at the good looking farm boy.  "Right, right," she said.  "I won't be bested by a four footed thing."  She let him boost her up onto the creature's back, and straddled it.  She could feel the beast's body heat through her trousers, and felt herself start to slide on its sleek fur.  Shifting her weight, she said, "It takes a lot of balance to stay up here."

Nyil smirked.  "Yeah, you have to squeeze your knees to hang on.  Especially since we're not using a saddle."

Dru did so, and picked up the reins.  "And I'm supposed to hold these to make it go..."

Nyil swung himself up behind her gracefully, giving the horse a reassuring pat on the rump.  "Yeah," he said.  "Pull them slightly to the right if you want it to go right, or to the left if you want it to go left."  

"And if I want it to go forward?"

"You do this," said Nyil, chuckling.  He clucked under his tongue, and pressed his weight forward, into Dru.

The horse started to move forward, heaving a sigh of annoyance.

They began to move forward, moving down the dirt road that led further back onto Terel's property.  Dru looked around at the pastoral scenery, at the tiny plants in rows.  "This is very different from what I'm used to," she told him.

Nyil said, "Those are sugar cane plants.  They'll be much bigger in even a month's time, assuming that we don't get some unseasonable storms."

"Do you like it out here, away from everything?"  Dru glanced over her shoulder, curiously.

Nyil shrugged, his face bland.  "I don't mind it so much," he said.  "Though I have to admit," he said, meeting her eyes briefly before looking down, "It does get lonely out here."

Dru turned back around.  "I imagine that it would," she said.  "It gets lonely enough when I'm in the city, and not allowed to go out."

"What's it like, being Tensin's daughter?  We hear so much about him here, from Papa," he said.  "He holds Tensin in very high regard."

Dru was silent for a moment, and then said, "Truth be told, it gets rather lonely."

Nyil cleared his throat.  "So,  do you want to run?  Or are you too scared?"  His tone took on a teasing note at the end, his words clearly a dare.

"How do we do it?"

Nyil laughed, and slapped the horse on the rump.  "Hyah!"

The horse snorted wildly, and leaped forward with a speed that made Dru yelp.  "Nyil!  It's out of control!"  The horse ignored Dru's fear, and broke into a run.

Nyil only laughed.  "Just go with it, Dru.  Lean forward, hold onto the mane."

Dru did so, feeling the tears made from the wind sliding down her cheeks.  She felt the horse's muscles strain under her, as they gathered and bunched together.  Her heart pounding wildly in her chest, she realized that this was more fun than terrifying.  She laughed aloud.

Nyil leaned against her, wrapping his arms around her hips.  "I knew that you'd like this," he shouted, approvingly.  "Start veering to the right.  I want to show you something."

Dru timidly pulled the reins to the right, and was rewarded by the horse obeying, though it did slow its pace to a slow canter.  "That was incredible!  I want to do this every day that I'm here!"

"I'm sure that can be arranged," Nyil said.  

They were approaching an island of trees out in the middle of the cane field.  Nyil gestured at it.  "This is where I come to think," he said.  "When I want to be alone.  Slow the horse down by pulling, gently, back on both reins."  When Dru did so,  he slid off of the horse, and stepped forward to take its head.  "I'd like to show it to you."  He led the horse to the edge of the trees, and then stepped forward to help Dru dismount.

She watched him as he hobbled the horse, who was already grazing on the grass that was growing around the tree island.  "Have you ever thought that you'd like to come to the city, and join the organization?"

He straightened up, and shook his head.  "No, though Papa would like for me to.  I don't think it's for me," he said with a sigh.  "I like tending to my animals, and my crops."  He made a face.  "I'm sure that doesn't sound very exciting to you.  I know that your life is much more exciting."

Dru shrugged, and shook her head.  "Well, it's not what I would want for myself," she said.  "But that doesn't mean that I think you're boring."

He beamed at her as if she'd just given him a gift, and then held out his arm gallantly.  "Shall I escort you in?"

She took his arm, and allowed him to lead her into the trees.  They grew densely together, and were covered with creeping vines and shrubs.   Finally, they broke through to a small clearing, and Nyil waved around.  "My place."

Dru looked around, grinning.  "I can see why you like it.  No one can see that it's  here from the outside."  She sat down on the ground.

He sat too, and nodded.  "It's been mine for the past... sixty years, or roundabout there, I suppose."   Looking at her shyly, blushing all the while,  he said, "You're the first person that I've shown it to."

Dru winked at him.  "I'm sure that you show this to all of the girls that visit you."

He scowled momentarily, but then laughed lightly.  "You are the first girl that has ever come out here," he said.  "I usually have to go into the market to see those."  

When Dru was quiet for a few moments, he said, "Did those people really almost kill you?"

Dru turned to look at him, startled.  "Which time?"

His eyes widened.  "You've had people try to kill you more than once?  But... why?"  He stared at her in true consternation.  "I-I mean, you're so pretty, and you're nice, and I just can't see what killing you would accomplish."

Dru blinked, and then said, gently, "That's one of the nicest things that anyone has ever said to me."  She reached over, and brushed a wisp of his brown hair out of his eyes.  "It's a way to hurt Papa," she sighed.  "I do not think they realize what would happen if I were to be killed."

"He would take vengeance, wouldn't he?  I know that I would kill every last one of them, if they killed you.  I mean," he added, with a blush.  "If I was your father.  Not that I wouldn't be upset if I was me, of course, but I'm not really that great with a sword, and-"

Dru leaned forward, kissing him lingeringly on the lips.  When he gasped, and stopped talking, she pulled back and grinned at him.  "I thought I'd stop you while you were still ahead."

He blushed, and then gave her a crooked smile.  "I do ramble when I get nervous," he admitted with a sigh.  "And I suppose that being alone with a pretty girl- er, woman, is making me nervous."

"But yes, he would take vengeance," she said.  

He nodded, approvingly.  And then said, "I'd like to kiss you again, if you don't mind.  If you do, then by all means tell me-"

Dru leaned forward and kissed him again.  His eyes widened, and then closed, as he wrapped his arms around her, and pulled her closer for a more passionate kiss.

_This is one of the best places that Papa has ever hidden me,_  thought Dru to herself, with a tiny smile.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 17, 2003)

Great update... and very romantic


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Feb 17, 2003)

Yeah yeah yeah.  Romantic and all that.  I figured the poor girl deserved some more normal moments in her history.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 17, 2003)

Drusilia Nailo said:
			
		

> *Yeah yeah yeah.  Romantic and all that.  I figured the poor girl deserved some more normal moments in her history.   *




Yup, I think she deserve some happy memories...


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Feb 17, 2003)

Kennic came into the room where Dru was sitting, and shut the door behind himself.  He turned to look at her, eyes narrowed.  "Your father and I bring you out here for your protection, because it's the only safe place left for you.  And where do I find you, but rolling around in the leaves with the farmer's son."

Dru glared up at him, still embarrassed at how Kennic had come upon her and Nyil.  "Gods, Kennic," she sighed.  "You'd think, by the way that you were carrying on, that I'd held a knife to his throat."

Kennic snorted in what might be laughter, and sat down in a chair facing her.  "Drusilia...your father has not expressly forbidden this sort of thing, but you aren't doing Nyil or Terel any favors by carrying on with him that way."

"But-"

Kennic shook his head.  "You know that your marriage will be an arranged one.  What if your father already has someone in mind for you?"

Dru's brows knit together in a fierce scowl.  "Then he can tell me about it!  He can't expect me to know what he has planned for me if he never shares it with me."

Kennic sighed.  "I don't know what to tell you, child."

"Does Papa already have someone in mind for me?"

Kennic shrugged.  "That, I am not entirely certain about," he said.

"Then I shall carry on as I please until he either comes up with someone suitable, or until he decides to share what he knows with me."

"Oh, Drusilia," said Kennic sadly.  "Everything he does, he does for your benefit."

"Maybe so," said Dru,  "But that doesn't mean that he can't be wrong."  She stood to her feet.  "I'm going to go outside.  I promised Nyil that I would help him feed the chickens."  And with that, she left the room without a backward glance.

Nyil was already throwing the seed onto the ground when she got outside.  "I'm sorry that I'm late," she said.  "I was talking with Kennic."

Nyil looked up at her, and gave her a faint smile.  "That's alright.  Feeding the chickens is easy enough."  He tossed more on the ground, and then started walking back to the barn.  Dru fell in stride alongside him.

He glanced at her, and said heavily, "I've been doing some thinking.  I don't think that we should continue to see each other."

Dru blinked, staring at him.  "I'm staying here, though!"

He chuckled, with no real humor, and said, "Well, I suppose that we'll see each other every day.  But we shouldn't...you know."

Dru studied him, a suspicion lurking in her mind.  "Did Kennic put you up to this?"

He stared at her in careful surprise.  "Kennic?  No.  I just think that it would be for the best, that's all."

Dru narrowed her eyes, and stopped in her tracks.  She grabbed him by the tunic, and held him in place as well.  "Your father had a talk with you, then?"

His downcast eyes said it all.  He bit his lower lip, not speaking.

Dru nodded, and released him.  "I thought as much."  When Nyil looked up at her, sadly, Dru gave him a smile.  "I don't blame you, Nyil.  Thank you for showing me around the farm.  You made what might have been a dull two weeks a very interesting one."  And then she turned and walked away from him, so that he couldn't see the tears in her eyes.  _He has to ruin everything for me.  I was denied a normal childhood, and now I'm to be denied a normal young adulthood as well.  He's probably going to marry me to some cold nobleman, if he can get one, or to someone in the organization.  Maybe even Alust,_  she thought with a sudden rise of fear.  _He wouldn't marry me to Alust...would he?_

She turned, and in all of her rage, started hurling daggers at a lone tree.  Each time a blade thunked into the wood of the tree, she smiled in satisfaction.  Periodically, she'd go collect the blades, and then return, only to throw them again.  Her rage had diminished significantly, along with what light was left in the day,  when a cloaked figure stepped out from behind the tree.  It paused, tugging one of her daggers out of the trunk.  "You have gotten better at thrown weapons," said Papa's familiar voice.

Her heart sped up, and despite her anger at him, she was filled with relief.  "Papa," she breathed, stepping towards him.  

He met her halfway, and somberly handed her knife back to her, hilt first.  He tugged back the hood of his cloak, and studied her.  "I understand that you had some trouble in the city," he said.

"With Meris," she said, flatly.  

"Come, let's walk," Papa said heavily, offering his arm to her.

Dru linked her arm with his, and the two began to follow the path that she and Nyil had ridden on horseback just this morning.  "I want to apologize for leaving you in the care of someone that was such a...poor... bodyguard."

Dru shrugged.

"I knew that you did not like her.  I suppose that your dislike of her was more your intuition than your stubbornness, which I thought it was at first."  He turned to glance at her, giving her a wry smile.

Dru felt herself returning the smile, and sighed.  "It all turned out, I suppose," she said.  "I finally worked the ropes free, and was able to escape."

"Jalin told me about all of your wounds.  Show me."

Dru stopped, and, a little embarrassed, turned her back to him.  She lifted the back of her tunic, showing him the white lines that were left from the whip's lash.

He drew in his breath, and then said, "Alright," in a tone of voice that made her think that he was purposefully not showing her his emotions.

Dropping her tunic back into place, she started walking with him again.

"Her body was finally found," he said, "In the harbor.  Your mysterious half elf did a thorough job on her."

Dru nodded, and sighed.  "I wish that I knew who he was.  I want to thank him for helping me.  She would have caught me, without his help."

"I will have people look for him, and if we find him, he will properly thanked."

"Where are we going, out of curiosity?"

"Down to the waterfront," said Papa.  "I am going to take you further away from Freeport than even this."

Dru's eyes widened.  "We're leaving the island?"

"Yes, though not far."  

They cut through fields of sugar cane, and walked for several more miles, before they got to a small, poorly tended dock.  There was a large boat waiting already.  

"Are you coming with me?"

"Yes," he said.  "The war that I'm in is over, but I do not want to be there for the fall-out."  At Dru's questioning look, he said, "Everyone in the organization is lying low.  Most especially you and I."

"Papa," she said, wanting to put at least one fear to rest.  "You're not going to make me marry Alust, are you?"

He stared at her in completely unfeigned surprise.  "Alust?  Why would I have you marry Alust?"

Dru shrugged.  "I was afraid that you might, for some reason."

He snorted.  "I do not plan on having you marry Alust.  Now, give me your arm again."  When she did so,  he helped her up onto the boat, and two humans, with studiously incurious expressions on their faces, began to steer to boat out away from the island.  As they drifted out further, Papa pointed to the glowing lights further along the shore.  "Freeport," he said.  

Dru stood at the boat's railing, and watched the only city that she'd ever been in recede away from her.  Papa put a hand on her shoulder, gently.  "Once we get where we're going, we'll have more time to talk, but for now, let's not."  Dru nodded, understanding the need for silence, and rested her head on his shoulder.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 17, 2003)

I knew that happiness couldn't last... But at least her dad is back.

Great update!


----------



## Jon Potter (Feb 17, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> * But at least her dad is back.*




Err... Is that a good thing?


----------



## Horacio (Feb 17, 2003)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Err... Is that a good thing? *




good question


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Feb 25, 2003)

Well, after a brief trip out of town, I'm back, and am going to start up with the updates again.  Enjoy!


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Feb 25, 2003)

"So, are you Tensin Naïlo?"

Dru and Tensin had been sitting on the beach, conversing quietly with one another.  They both tensed, and reflexively reached for their weapons.  They turned to look at the source of the voice.

A cocky looking human woman stood there.  She was dressed in cheap leather armor, and had a sword strapped to her hip.  She grinned at the two of them, pleased with herself for surprising them.

Papa cleared his throat.   "And where did you hear such nonsense?"

The woman continued grinning, and shrugged.  "Oh, word's around."

"I'm going to have to have a word with Felix," Papa muttered.  He fixed a glare on the woman, and her grin faltered for the first time.  "I bear an uncanny resemblance to the man," he said stiffly.  "But I am not he, if it is anyone's concern."

The woman shook her head.  "I really don't mean any harm," she said with some uncertainty.  "I was just curious.  I've never seen...someone like you before?"

Dru raised her eyebrows.  "You've never seen an elf before?"  

The woman coughed.  "I think that you know what I meant."

Papa shook his head.  "What would he be doing on Windward Isle, at a vacation resort, of all things?"

The woman shrugged.  "That's what I wanted to know."

Papa stood to his feet, giving the woman a hard look.  "If I were indeed Tensin Naïlo, you might well be dead for interfering with his business with foolish questions."  He looked down at Dru, and gestured for her to stand up.  She did so, taking his offered arm.

The woman  went pale, and stayed silent as father and daughter walked away.

"Be wary of adventurers, always," he said, when they got far enough away to have some privacy.    "They're nothing but trouble.  Out to make or find their fortune, and are usually capable of doing anything to gain that fortune.  And that includes taking it away from innocent girls."

Dru scowled at him.  "I'm hardly defenseless."

"Be wary of them all the same.  And don't let one of them seduce you.  You'll be sorry, mark my words."

Dru gawked at him openly.  "Papa, all of the adventurers here are human!  I would never let a human seduce me.  I'd rather slit his throat!"

"Mmm," he said, with a nod.  "Good.   You do that.  Or come and get me to do it for you.  Not all adventurers are human, though, remember that."

The woman's adventuring companions, out shoulder deep in the water,  began to cheer, as they struggled to hold up the bleeding corpse of a large octopus.

Papa looked out at the water, and sighed, shaking his head.  "Let us go further inland," he said.  "I believe that there are some picnic areas that should have more privacy."

As they walked, past _Felix's,_ the inn where they had been staying, he said, "Mind you, that does not mean that you can't use adventurers."

Dru gave him a questioning look.

"Most of them are so desperate for money that they'll do whatever you ask, as long as the pay is good.  No moral qualms, no loyalty to friends, nothing.   And if they fail at their task, or are caught, as they frequently are, you can always disavow them."

"They don't seem to be very reliable."

"You get what you pay for."

"Hmm."

They strolled out behind the inn, and there were, true to Papa's words, picnic areas.  They were empty.

"Daughter, it pains me that you had to go through what you did, with Meris.  I will feel the guilt for that for a long time."

Dru shrugged.  "It happened, Papa.  I survived."

He nodded, sitting down on a bench.  "I know you did.  And I'm glad.  But I'm considering sending you away for awhile."

Dru stared at him, incredulously.  "Where?"

He shrugged.  "I know of a couple of places on the mainland that would take you in, and welcome you."

"But- no.  I don't want to go to the mainland!  Not without you."  Dru set her jaw stubbornly.  Papa always got what he wanted, but this time, she was not going to go along with whatever plan he had devised.  

"Daughter, you'll be safer there."

"No I won't!  I won't be any safer than I am here.  And I won't even have you or Kennic there to back me up."  Dru scowled at him fiercely, folding her arms across her chest.  "I won't go,  Papa.  You can force me onto a ship if you want, but I'll find a way back.  Even," she said, looking over her shoulder in the general direction of the beach, "If I have to become one of them."

He frowned at her.  "I don't think I like your tone."

Dru sighed, and looked back at him.  "Papa, I think you'll find that I'm usually willing to obey you.  But I think that you're wrong this time.  I should be with you, in Freeport.  How else," she said, with a tiny smile, "Am I going to learn to take over the organization?"

She saw various emotions flicker over his face, and he sighed.  "You are starting," he murmured, "To learn the fine art of manipulation.  But mind-" he held a finger up, "Not everyone is as susceptible to your charms as your father."  

Dru kept her arms folded across her chest, studying him intently.

"It really means that much to you to be in Freeport?"

"It means that much to me to be near you."

"Will you take whatever security measures that I tell you to take?"

Dru smiled at him.  "As long as it doesn't involve sending me away from Freeport.  Or from you, for that matter.  I don't want to ever have to go through another time when I'm wondering if you're alive or dead."

He looked pained, but strangely pleased.  "You're going to make an absolute nuisance of yourself if I don't comply with this, aren't you?  I'm risking you inadvertently fouling up my plans..."  With a sigh, he said, "Alright.  You get your way.  This time, Drusilia.  If I find that you're not living up to your part of the bargain, you're going to the mainland."

Dru grinned, and nodded.  "Yes, Papa," she said meekly.

He looked at her suspiciously, and then rose to his feet.  "Now.  Tell me where you went wrong in fighting Meris off."  When he turned to face her, he had a dagger in his hand, and a smile on his face.


----------



## DiFier (Feb 25, 2003)

Welcome back

Oh.  so this is (one reason) why dru doesn't like adventurers.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 26, 2003)

I was so getting ready to prod, too. Thank you for the update!


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Feb 26, 2003)

DiFier said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh.  so this is (one reason) why dru doesn't like adventurers. *




One of many reasons!  The primary reason will be discussed at length soon.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Feb 27, 2003)

"Drusilia."  Papa stood in the doorway of her room in the new safe house.  

Dru looked up from her histories.  "Yes?"

He came into the room, and sat down in a chair.  "Your one hundredth birthday is going to be here next month," he said, looking a little sad.

Dru grinned at him.  She had been looking forward to that birthday for a long time now.  It was a significant time in a young elf's life, marking the beginning of adulthood.

He returned the smile, and said, "I have people planning your coming of age party."

Dru raised her eyebrows, surprised.  Many elves in Freeport didn't hold with the old traditions, or at least to that extent.  "Really?"

He nodded.  "I think that we're going to have a week of it.  Four days to invite the general public," he said, meaning non-related elves, "And one night with just you, Kennic and I."

Dru nodded, biting her lower lip.  "Alright," she said after a long pause,  feeling a little intimidated at the idea of such an extravagent social event being held in her honor.  Who would come?

"You're going to need to be fitted for dresses," he told her.  She made a face, but he continued relentlessly.  "And you're going to have to sit for your portrait."

She sighed.

With a faint chuckle, he rose to his feet.  "The rest is going to be a surprise.  I'm quite sure that you will like it."  He moved towards the door, and then said, "Nilia will help you with your clothes."



Nilia, an older woman and "retired" courtesan, turned Dru so that she was facing the mirror.  "Look," she said with a light laugh.  "We have turned you into a lady."

The fabric was still pinned in places, but what was going to be a stunning midnight blue dress clung to Dru's slender form.  It had long sleeves, which Nilia had insisted on, since they covered her myriad of scars.  Dru blinked.  "I'm- impressed."

The tailor breathed a sigh of relief.  "I am very thrilled to be doing the work for you, Miss Naïlo," he said anxiously.  "And if there is anything, and I mean anything, that you want changed with the dress, let me know."

Nilia held Dru's hair up experimentally.  "It will look very elegant in an upsweep," she pronounced.  "Now.  We need a costume."

"A costume?"  Dru stared at her.

Nilia's eyes twinkled.  "It wouldn't a ball without being a masquerade ball, would it?"

"There's going to be a ball?"  Dru felt a sinking sensation in the pit of her stomach.  "But I don't know how to dance very well!"

"Well then," said  Nilia, "You're going to have to learn.  Starting tomorrow, after your portrait sitting."

Dru sighed.  It was going to be a long month.


----------



## DiFier (Feb 28, 2003)

see now this is where Dru and Di'Fier can start seeing each other.  dru is going to be turning 100 Di'Fier is like 9 or 10 at the same time.   So next time they are both hanging out in the Kasier  . . um, well maybe next time Dru goes to the Wizard guild tower then . .  oh wait.  perhaps it is when . . . oh wait that doesn't work.  Maybe it isn't surprising that they didn't meet untill they both joined the watch.


----------



## WisdomLikeSilence (Feb 28, 2003)

Damn, 
I just stumbled across this, and it's great!

So where do I find that link for the Freeport stories....

-WLS


----------



## drnuncheon (Feb 28, 2003)

WisdomLikeSilence said:
			
		

> *
> So where do I find that link for the Freeport stories....*




The one in my .sig? 

J


----------



## WisdomLikeSilence (Feb 28, 2003)

drnuncheon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The one in my .sig?
> 
> J *





Yep.  That one.  Much better than having to search through the story hour to find it.  Thanks!

-WLS


----------



## Horacio (Feb 28, 2003)

Hmmmm, a big birthday party, I want to read about that 

Great update, as usual!


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Mar 1, 2003)

A very large elf wearing a sparkling lion mask spun up to Dru, and whirled her away onto the dancefloor.  She laughed out loud, clinging to his arms tightly.  "Careful," she murmured to him, "You're going to make the wine go right to my head."

A grin appeared  from beneath his mask, feral.  "And this is such a bad thing?"   Despite his words, he steadied her, and they began dancing in time with the other couples on the floor.  Dru reached up with one hand and straightened her fox's mask on her face, lest it slip.  The man grinned at her.  "Mustn't compromise your identity, my dear," he said.

Dru returned the grin, pausing to dip him, a move that was supposed to have been his.  He laughed aloud, then, straightening back up.  "Wench," he murmured.   The music for that number ended then, and he dipped her backwards.  When she came up, sputtering and laughing, he kissed her full on the lips, passionately.

While this normally would have been considered taboo, tonight it was acceptable, and Dru returned the kiss with passion, even though she had already figured out who this man was, and knew that on any other night she'd not dream of kissing him.  His name was Jalin, and he was Alust's father.   Jalin the lion bowed to her then, flashing her another feral grin, before he trotted off to claim another dance partner.  

Dru turned away, only to be grabbed by two strong arms.  She looked up, seeing a large feathered mask, a bird of prey.  "Dance, milady?"  They began dancing, circling the room slowly, before getting ready to cut down the middle, in line with the other couples.  Her partner was extremely skilled, which made Dru feel a bit inadequate.  "I'm afraid that my skill as a dance partner pales in comparison to your own," she said to him, laughing and doing her best to keep up.

He reached back, stroking her hair back, pulling some loose strands out of her mask's strap.  "Your skills are more than adequate my dear," said a smooth, cultured voice that she did not recognize.  "Years spent at court may have honed mine a touch,  but", he shrugged with bland indifference.  "That's no substitute for youth."  He leaned into her, using his body to press her into making the next dance step correctly, and then, at the appropriate time, he switched partners with the man at his right.

She stepped into the arms of a man wearing a black highwayman's mask.  It was a mask that she knew, because she'd helped him pick it out.  "Hello, Kennic," she said, beaming at him as they began dancing.  

"Shhh!"  His eyes twinkled beneath the mask.  "You'll give me away, and then the young ladies won't want to give me kisses anymore."

"Nonsense," said Dru, grinning at him.  "Why would they not want to give you kisses?  Even I wanted to marry you when I grew up," she said, reminding him of a time long gone.

He laughed.  "You were quite adament about that too," he said.  "Your father and I just went along with it to humor you.  You got quite offended when we suggested that you might want someone your own age."  As they got to a quieter corner on the dancefloor, he leaned to whisper to her.  "Be careful, Drusilia," he said simply, before disengaging, and bowing to her at the dance's end.

And she was claimed quickly, as another hand rested on her shoulder.  She turned to see who it was.  The person was wearing a white harlequined mask.  "May I?"  The voice sounded vaguely familiar, but was not readily identifiable.  

"Of course," said Dru, taking his arm, and leading him lead her out onto the floor.  As they began to twirl, he said, "Such an adorable mask,  all you lack is the tail."

Dru laughed.  "Somehow, I think that a tail would get in the way of the night's festivities," she said.  

  "And how could it possibly do that, unless you were planning on some sort of mischief?"  He waggled his brows, and then nibbled at her neck, making Dru laugh.  

"Stop," she said, "Or else I'll surely make a fool out of myself," she said.  Who was this man?  He might be one of the house burglers that Papa used...  his fingers were thin and delicate, so he was not a warrior.  Nor did he have the smell of a wizard's spell components, a smell that she had long associated with magic.  

He laughed at her.  "We wouldn't want for the pretty lady to make a fool out of herself," he said, pressing the full length of his body against hers, brazenly.  

"No, we wouldn't!"  Dru batted at him with mock recrimination, which only made him laugh harder, and it certainly didn't make him move away.  He was one of Papa's thieves!  His name was Deliar, and he was a handsome one, if she recalled.

He turned his gaze across the room, and said, "I believe that I have a rival, at least in spirit," he said, tone light and bantering.  He turned them so that Dru could see over his shoulder.

What she saw would have made her laugh if she were incapable of pity.  A figure that could only be Alust, with his ill-fitting clothes, a little too stylish to be realistic on him, and a sequined red matador's mask was standing there, glaring at them.  She turned so that she didn't have to see him anymore, and waved it away.  "A rival?  Hardly... he doesn't like me."

Deliar tsked.  "And I thought that you weren't supposed to recognize anyone tonight," he said scoldingly.

Dru grinned at him.  "Oh, of course not.  Everyone's disguise is impenetrable."

"You," he said, twirling her, "have a dry wit."

"Sorry?"

"No, no, you should not be sorry.  I happen," he said, moving his hips against hers, "to find a dry wit near irresistable."

"Yeah? I think that it's inherited in my family."

He coughed.  "Yes, well.  I shan't want the entire family... but you.  You I want."  He leaned to kiss her on the neck and then whispered, "Enough that I'm going to be driven to distraction.  Shall we take a stroll into the garden?"

Dru nodded, breathlessly, and allowed him to escort her from the dance floor.  They were nearly to the door when a figure swooped down upon them from nowhere, and whisked her away, out of the thief's arms.  He was muscular, and strong, and was wearing ... a hooded priest's garment.  Under the hood was a black eye mask.  It had to be Papa.  Who else would have been interested in wrenching away from a potential lover?  She smiled at him, squeezing his shoulder.  "Perhaps," she murmured,  "It is good that I have someone to protect me from dangerous predators tonight.  I think the wine has gone to my head."

The priest didn't say anything, although he gently stroked the back of her hair, playing with its ringlets and curls that Nilia had so painstakingly set.  Dru raised her eyebrows.  "So quiet?"

The figure shrugged, moving expertly with the music, but refraining from taking advantage of their proximity.  

"Oh, I see... you've taken a vow of silence?"  Dru grinned, her voice teasing.

The priest smiled enigmatically, and then his fingers stilled, and he spun her around.  As he did so, a long strand of white hair broke free from its binding.  

Dru frowned.  _White hair?  But he does not move like an elderly man... no, this man is young._   This was not Papa, who was as dark-haired as she.  _Intriguing,_ she mused.  "You, my good priest, are a mystery to me,"  she said aloud.  The music came to an end, much to her dismay, but she stood up on her toes, kissing him full on the mouth, letting him taste the wine on her tongue.  She heard his intake of breath, and then he kissed her back, gently.

That was when she felt yet another arm on her shoulder.  The priest bowed to her, and then retreated into the crowd.  Turning to face her new partner, Dru sighed.  She bowed to him as the next song began, and then realized that this partner was Papa.  His dark hair was not entirely covered by his raven's mask.  He smiled, and then bowed mockingly.  "I won't kiss you like that, but if you could give me the pleasure of a dance?"

Dru felt herself blushing, but let Papa dance her away.

He chuckled.  "Don't look so chagrined.  It's your night, whether all of the guests realize it or not," he said.

Dru grinned at him, despite herself.  "I don't think I've ever seen the priest before," she said, looking around to see if she could find him again.  She couldn't.

Papa shrugged.  "Who knows?  It's supposed to be a masquerade ball, after all."  He grew more serious then.  "Are you having fun, Daughter?  No one is taking advantage?"

Dru laughed.  "No more than is to be expected, Papa.  It's supposed to be a night of debauchery, after all."

He scowled, clearing his throat.  "I suppose so, though you should avoid debauching yourself too much.  We are having breakfast at the house of the Lanímions."

The night progressed onward, and most of her dances were filled.  Several of her dances were taken up by the rakish Deliar, and just as many were taken up by the white-haired stranger, who seemed intent upon saving her from Deliar's clutches.  As the night wore on, Deliar got less and less charming, and more and more annoyed, until finally he stopped asking her to dance.  Her white haired stranger seemed quite pleased with himself, as he managed to get the last dance with her.  He still didn't speak, but as the music ended, he leaned down, claiming a kiss, gentle and insistent at once.  He didn't linger overly long, though, because servants were scurrying throughout the room, lighting all of the candles so that there was full light.  

The dancers, sweaty and exhausted, clumped together cheerfully at the front of the room.  "You're wanted," murmured her priest for the first time, in her ear.  He pointed towards Papa, who was beckoning for her to join him at the head table.  

She grinned at her priestly stranger, and then slipped over to stand next to Papa.

"And now, for the removal of the masks!"  A booming male voice from the back of the room.

Everyone began taking off masks, and looking around laughingly at everyone else.  Dru and her father remained masked until all attention came to them.  He took her mask off for her, gently, to much applause, before taking off his own.  "I present to you," he said, "My daughter, Drusilia Naïlo.  On this night, she was born into the world, a child.  But tonight, she is a child no longer.  I acknowledge her as my daughter, and as an adult.  Drusilia, happy birthday.  May your life be long and productive."  He smiled at her fondly, and then leaned down to kiss her on the forehead.

Applause broke out, and some of the drunker members of the organization began cheering.

Papa waited for silence again, and then continued.  "I have given much consideration of what it means for my daughter to be an adult, and I would like for my gifts to reflect just how multi-faceted adulthood is.  So tonight," he said, reaching under the table, "I acknowledge my daughter, the woman."  He pulled out a dark blue cape, with little strands of sparkling silver interspersed throughout.

The elves in the audience clapped appreciatively as the candlelight made the cloak light up.

Papa smiled, and then wrapped the beautiful garment around her shoulders, fastening the clasp at her neck.  "My daughter, the woman," he said, turning her shoulders so that she was facing the crowd directly, and could be introduced to them as an equal.  Dru looked around for the white haired stranger, but he was nowhere to be seen.  Disappointed, she still smiled, and gave a half-bow to the crowd.  "Thank you Papa," she said, swallowing hard to choke down her emotion.  "It's beautiful."


----------



## DiFier (Mar 1, 2003)

Cool scene


----------



## Horacio (Mar 1, 2003)

Wonderful, Dru!


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Mar 4, 2003)

Dru walked down the main street of the _kesir,_ watching the sun set over the city.  This was to be the second night of her coming of age party.  Papa had gone on ahead to get things ready, and told her to be at the Unity Courtyard at sunset.   There was to be a feast of some kind, and Dru thought that he may have hired a bard, but she wasn't sure about that.

She was dressed far more casually than she had been last night... Papa had told her that it would be acceptable to wear trousers and a tunic, as long as they were nice.    This meant that she could at least wear her weapons, which was a tremendous relief.

She was almost to the courtyard, when she heard a sound in an alleyway.  Freezing, she listened, and then frowned.  Someone was trying very hard to be quiet, and was not succeeding.  She could hear them shifting around, waiting.  Waiting for what?  Her?  She frowned.  Papa would be annoyed with her if she was late for the festivities, but this needed looking into.  Slowly, she pulled out her rapier, wishing that she'd been able to talk Papa into getting it enchanted for her.

And as if on cue, a streak of silver that was a throwing knife flew from the alleyway.  Only her quick reflexes saved her, as she ducked low, letting the weapon fly over her head and crash harmlessly into the brick building behind her.

"Coward!"  She scowled at the alleyway, and decided to charge.  No sense in letting him stay behind cover while she had to dodge his blades, however clumsily they were thrown.   She ran towards the alley, rapier held out in front of her.  "Die, you stupid scum," she growled, before even seeing her opponent.

There were two of them, both humans.  One looked surprised and even fearful at her charge, the other only leered.  She took an instant dislike to him and ran her rapier through his midsection.  She felt the blade bite into flesh, and quickly withdrew it, watching him turn into a red fountain.  

Surprisingly, the wound wasn't a mortal one.  He snarled in rage and pain, and pulled his own blade on her.  He came in, slashing at her once, then again!  The first one missed, but the second one struck her in the arm.  She felt it spasm, and then go numb, and her rapier fell to the ground with a clatter.

The other she could hear sneaking up behind her.  She whirled around, pulling one of her daggers, and used it to parry the blow that he was about to make with his sword.

The wounded one slashed wildly at her, missing badly.  His eyes were starting to get cloudy, and she knew that if untreated, he would die.  Good, she thought savagely.  She whirled on him, and ran him through again.  He dropped to the ground, gurgling.  

"Nooooo!"  The other  man sounded horrified and turned on Dru.  "You killed my friend, you elven b*tch!"  He stabbed at her with the dagger with such speed that she was unable to react beyond staring at him.  The dagger sank into the flesh right above her right hip, and she was suddenly in terrible pain.

Gasping, she took a step towards him, determined that he was not going to win.  He would at least not get to witness her death, if it came.  She stabbed him once, in the stomach.  When he sank to the ground, she yanked her blade out of him, and then slashed his throat.  

Looking down at the corpses in disgust, she sighed.  "My clothes are all bloody now," she said, trying to forget about the pain in her side.  She tried to remember Papa's lessons.  Oh yes, always check the bodies.  She bent over the first one, and started going through his cloak.  A vial of something.  Dared she hope?  She pulled it out, and saw that it was the same familiar color as most of the curing potions that she had drunk in the past.  Cautiously, she uncorked it, and sniffed it.  It smelled the same. Hoping fervently that it wasn't poison, she tipped the vial back, and drank it down... and was immediately rewarded by the worst of her wound healing itself.

She quickly searched the other bodies, and took their swords and daggers.  Carefully, she stepped out of the alleyway, looking both ways.   And the street came alive.  Doors to darkened shops opened, and elves poured out onto the street.  They were all looking at her, and smiling, and applauding.  And, there was Papa, stepping out of the shadows.  He too was applauding, and walked up to her.

"Papa, what is going on," she whispered frantically, trying hard not to blush, and wondering if anyone had seen her kill the two men.  He gently turned her so that she could face the crowd.  "Is there any doubt that my daughter is a warrior?"

There was faint chuckling all around, and one of Papa's men drug the two bodies out of the alleyway.  The bodies were left sprawled in the center of the street for all to see.

At Dru's stunned expression, Papa smiled, and explained.  "I decided that tonight, we would celebrate your warrior prowess, but of course, to do that, you needed to prove that you did indeed possess such prowess.  You just did that."

Dru looked back at the bodies, and to Papa again.  "You- how did you know that they were going to attack me?"

"I hired them to."

Dru felt the blood drain from her face.  He hired these men to attack her?  She looked back to the bodies again, and felt like she was going to be sick.  But she started to become aware that the kesir was getting quiet.  Everyone was waiting for her to respond in some way.  She turned to face the crowd once more, and grinned,  causing them to break into applause.

"Come, let's go to the feast!"  Papa put his arm around Dru's shoulder, looking proud.  Father and daughter led the procession to the courtyard.  Dru looked back at the two bodies, lying forlornly in the street.  She felt sick again, and had no idea of how she was going to be able to eat.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Mar 5, 2003)

Well, I decided against posting another full update, but I couldn't resist tacking on this little teaser.  

 Two elves and a half elf sat at a table, in the back of a darkened tavern.  The man, a perfect picture of elven beauty, toyed with his long, blond hair.   One of the women, the half elf, leaned forward anxiously, studying him.  "Are you certain that this is a good idea, Andaryn?  What if her father gets angry?"

Andaryn shrugged.  "It matters not, Carala," he said lazily, taking a sip of his wine.  "I have angered more than one young girl's father, so I doubt that one more is going to hurt me."

The third figure, a dark skinned elf, looked up.  She smiled thinly.  "Andaryn.  I do not recommend doing this.  Not this time.  Her father is a criminal."

He rolled his eyes, looking over at her.  "You too, Verlia?  You've never had a problem with me playing the game before."

"Your intended victims were never the daughter of a city's most notorious crimelord, either," she responded archly.

"Perhaps you're just jealous," he said angrily.  "Like any silly young girl could ever take your place."

Verlia sighed, but put her hands up.  "Very well, Andaryn.  You'll do just as you wish, just like you always do.  So tell me.  What's your plan this time?  How do you plan to get the magic harp though this girl?"

"Woman," Andaryn corrected.  "They're celebrating her coming of age."

Verlia's eyes narrowed.  "You were just calling her a girl..."  With a frown, she shook her head.  "Alright, I'm listening..."

"He's already hired me to sing tonight.  It's the second night of the party, and he wants songs of valor and bravery.  Apparently he's choosing to recognize her as a warrior."

Carala frowned.  "Maybe it isn't her father you need to be worried about..."

Andaryn frowned at her, but continued.  "I've asked around, and apparently she has him wrapped around her little finger.  So, I seduce her, and she'll talk him into giving me the money.  I buy the harp, we leave Freeport, never to set foot in it again."  

There was silence, broken finally by Verlia sighing again.  "It sounds simple enough," she said, grudgingly.  "Gods know there isn't a maiden alive that can resist you.  But Andaryn, _be careful._    This Tensin Naïlo couldn't have risen to his position in this city if he wasn't ruthless."  She hesitated, and then asked, "What is the poor girl- woman's name?"

Andaryn smiled wolfishly.  "Drusilia Naïlo."


----------



## Horacio (Mar 5, 2003)

Great update and scary teasing...

I want MORE!


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Mar 6, 2003)

_Andaryn sat up on the platform, lazily strumming his harp.  He watched the crowd through half-lidded eyes.  Elves, not a human or even a human blooded in sight.  These Freeport elves were really very prejudiced... He fought down a wave of anger.  They don't know, Andaryn, he chided himself.  They think you're one of them.  And you are.  You are.  He turned his gaze to Drusilia Naïlo, and began to sing a song about a beautiful warrior princess.  She was pretty, after all..._

Dru sat beside her father, and tried to act like she was having a good time.  A full plate of food rested on the table in front of her, which she picked at now and again.   Much more desirable was the glass of fine elven wine.  Already the servants had come to top off her glass five or six times.  Kennic was giving her worried glances, and finally leaned over, whispering to her, "Drusilia, you haven't touched your food.  Don't you like it?"  He squeezed her arm, and Dru could tell that he knew exactly what was troubling her.

She grimaced.  "I'm just a little tired, Kennic," she lied, mostly for Papa's benefit.  "I'll be alright."

Kennic nodded, and sat back in his chair.  

That gorgeous bard was singing again, and looking right at her.  Dru felt herself blushing from her neck on up.  She knew that he'd been paid to single her out with his songs, but she couldn't help but to feel flattered.  Looking right at him, and meeting his eyes, she smiled, and was rewarded with his momentary look of surprise, and then a slow smile in return.

_Got you!  Andaryn grinned to himself.  Verlia was wrong, this girl was just flesh and blood like any other girl.  And she's mine, even if she doesn't know it yet.  He turned, and saw her father standing up, gesturing at Andaryn to stop playing the music.  Andaryn obliged with a smile, and leaned back to see what the man would say._

Papa rose to his feet, standing so that he had one hand on her shoulder, and was facing the crowd.  "Last night," he said, "I acknowledged my daughter as a woman, and gave her a gift accordingly.  And so I will do again tonight."  He turned, and gestured at the edge of the crowd.  Two elves came out carrying a suit of finely made studded leather armor.   

Dru felt herself grinning.  It was beautiful armor, and was still easy enough for her to move in without making a lot of noise and giving away her position.  It was beautiful enough that she even found herself forgiving Papa for what he had done earlier tonight.

Papa took the armor, and laid it out on the table.  "This was made specifically for you, Daughter," he said with a smile.  "It will fit no one else."

_Andaryn watched as the crowd cheered and applauded.  All of that for a suit of leather armor?  He thought of the armor that was given to his brother at his coming of age.  Mithril.   Now that was something worth cheering about...  But what would someone from Freeport know about value anyway? 

Just then,  the other elven man who was with Drusilia stood  to his feet.  When the crowd fell silent again, the man spoke.  "Many of you know that I was Drusilia's sword instructor when she was growing up.   She has made good use of the lessons and the beginner's sword that I gave her, as most of you well know."

Drusilia grinned, and bowed at the applause.

The man continued speaking.  "However,  a young woman has no need for a child's sword.  Drusilia," he turned to her with a smile.  "I am proud of you, and am proud to present to you an adult's sword."  He reached under the table, and pulled out a sheathed rapier.  "Take it, and use it well."

Drusilia pulled the rapier from its sheath, and Andaryn could see that the workmanship was exquisitely elven.   She turned to the elf, and said, in a choked voice, "Thank you Kennic."  And then she turned to her father.  "Thank you, Papa.  I don't know what to say to either of you.  I'm stunned."

Andaryn began to strum the harp again, and people eventually began eating and drinking again.  He watched the little family trio carefully, hoping that Tensin Naïlo would leave his daughter alone, even for a few minutes.  He never did.  With a sigh, Andaryn thought, Another night, then.  Tomorrow night.  Tomorrow night she will be mine._


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Mar 11, 2003)

Dru stretched out, catlike, on the bed, and then curled up beside Andaryn.  "I'm glad that the entire coming of age celebration is over," she mused, tiredly.  "As much as I loved all of the gifts that people brought me last night."  She was referring to the final night of the party, when everybody who was invited brought her a gift.   Since everyone knew whose daughter she was, she had a huge collection of daggers now, many of them exquisitely made.  She also had jewelry,  hair combs, clothing, even more practical things that she would probably never use, such as cookware and sewing supplies.

Andaryn smiled, and draped an arm lazily over her bare shoulder.   "I hate to say it, but I'm glad too.  My voice is going hoarse from performing."

"I can see where you'd want a break."  

"I feel very guilty," said Andaryn, clearing his throat, "That I cannot afford to get you a gift for your party."

Dru waved him away.  "Nonsense," she said.  "You don't have to give me any presents.  Gods know, I got enough of them already."

He  sighed.  "I still feel bad, though.  Your father paid me generously, but most of that is going to go for living expenses, and possibly reprovisioning myself.  I don't have much left over for luxuries."  He grinned, then.  "I know where there's a litter of kittens... I could fetch you one of those."

"No!"

The violence of Dru's reply seemed to startle him, and he said, "Oh," in a small voice.

Fearing that she'd wounded the bard, Dru leaned in, kissing him on the tip of his ear.  "I appreciate the thought, but I don't want a pet."

He smiled, mollifed.  "Do you just not like cats?"

Dru shuddered.  "I don't want any pets at all."

Andaryn raised an eyebrow, and then put his hands up defensively.  "Alright, alright, you don't have to have a pet.  Far be it from me to force a kitten on someone."

Dru laughed, but felt embarrassed.  "There's a reason," she said.  "Do you want to hear a story?"

"I'm a bard, of course I want to hear a story," he said, propping his head up under two pillows.  

Dru nodded.  "When I was very young, not more than fifty years of age, my bodyguard, Kennic, took me down to the beach to play.  It had been a long, hot summer, and I had been shut up in the house for most of it, since Papa was afraid that I would become a war casualty."

Andaryn frowned.  "How terrible," he said.  "But, I interrupted your story.  Go on."

"We had been playing in the water for quite awhile, when I saw something moving, far up the beach.  It was an animal of some kind, I knew that much.  So, I ran up the beach to see what it was.  It was a cat.  It was the ugliest, most beaten up and scroungey tomcat I had ever seen.  He only had one eye..."

_And Dru could remember that day clearly.  The cat had rubbed up against her legs, and she had instantly fallen in love with him.  "I want to name him Fluffy," she told Kennic, with a hopeful smile.

"Fluffy," he said, grimacing down at the cat.  "I have no idea of what your father- oh, what the h*ll.  Let's take him."

Dru grinned, and picked up the cat awkwardly.  He was heavy.  

Kennic chuckled.  "Perhaps you'd better let me carry him," he said.  "He's almost as big as you are."

Dru scowled, and refused to cooperate.  With a sigh, Kennic lifted Dru up, and carried her while she carried Fluffy._

"Papa agreed more readily to it than I thought he would," she told Andaryn.  "He said that I had to take extremely good care of him, which meant giving him a bite of every food that I ate, before I ate it."

Andaryn's eyes narrowed, but he shook his head.  "Why would he say that?"

Dru gave a crooked, rueful smile.  "I found out, about six months later.  Fluffy was always willing to eat anything that I gave him, as long as it was food.  He wasn't very discriminating, and was always eating as if he thought it was going to be his last meal.  We were all gathered together at the table in the compound, me, my father, Kennic, and some of the enforcers.  The cook brought out the dinner, and we all started to get ready to eat.  I cut off a piece of the shark steak, and gave it to Fluffy."   Dru sighed, then.  "Fluffy immediately started choking, and then fell over, dead."

Andaryn stared at her.  "Poison?"

Dru nodded.  "Papa took one look at the dead cat, and launched a throwing dagger into the cook's throat.  At the same time, Kennic tackled me to the ground, and the enforcers went in and started killing the kitchen staff.  And then it was all over."

There was an uncomfortable silence, and Andaryn said, "I can see where you might not want a kitten."

Dru grinned.  "Poor Fluffy.   I remember him fondly, but I've decided that I am not the type of person to have a pet."

He nodded, stroking her hair.  "I'm not either.  I'm gone too often, off adventuring."

"Maybe I should go with you," said Dru.  "It could be fun."

Andaryn smiled, but then shook his head.  "I could not take you away from your father. "It's clear that he loves you so."

"Does that mean that you're going to leave me?"

There was another silence, and Andaryn sighed.  "I don't want to.  Maybe I should set myself up in Freeport... I could play at the local taverns, and make some money for myself, I'm sure."

Dru sat up, nodding eagerly.  "I'm sure you could.  There are lots of taverns here."

Andaryn looked thoughtful, and said, "Only- no, no.  I don't want to bother you with the details.  I'll work it all out myself."

"No," said Dru.  "I want to help you.  Tell me."

"Well," he said, "The reason that I came to Freeport is that I'd heard that there was a magical harp for sale here.  It makes your music special," he said, sounding wistful.   "It makes it speak to people, even more than it would have without the enchantment.  You can see why that would appeal to a bard."

Dru nodded.  "Yes, I can.  So what's the problem?"

He looked at her, and then laughed.  "So asks the woman whose father could probably buy most of the city.  I can't afford it, Dru.  It's going to be about 3000 gold, and that's money that I just don't have.  I was going to go out adventuring for it, but," he bit his lower lip, and then smiled.  "Now I have a reason to stay in Freeport."

Dru stared at him.  "You'd give all that up for me?"

Andaryn nodded.  "Yes, I would, my love.  All that and then some."

Dru thought for a moment.  "There might be a way for you to get the harp," she said.

He looked at her eagerly.  "Oh?"

"Yes... my father could loan you the money."

Andaryn's face fell.  "I doubt that he would loan it to me.  He doesn't trust adventurers."

"I could talk him into it."

"Would you do that for me?"

"Yes."

Andaryn gathered her into his arms.  "I would pay him back, every copper of it," he said.  "And that harp will make me enough money that he'll be willing to consider me a son-in-law.  I promise."


----------



## Horacio (Mar 12, 2003)

Poor naive Dru...


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Mar 12, 2003)

"I told you that he wanted something," said Papa, when she finally worked up enough courage to approach him with Andaryn's proposition.  And he had, as soon as he realized that Dru was seeing the bard.

"Papa, it isn't like that," said Dru impatiently.  "He loves me, and wants to stay in Freeport to be with me."

He gave her a look filled with eloquent silence, that showed her exactly what he thought of that, which was not much.

"He does!"

"And you, Drusilia, are going to believe a bard when he says that he loves a woman?  Bards have silver tongues; that's how they make their money.  It doesn't mean that you have to fall in love with one."

"Papa," Dru sighed, "I don't know how I'm going to make you trust him."

He sat there in silent thought for some time.  Finally, he said, "What I will do, then, is this.  I am so certain that I'm right, that I will give your lover the loan for his harp.  At least then I will be rid of him."

"Papa, he'll be so pleased!"  Dru was suddenly unsure of whether or not _she_ was pleased, though.  Papa had planted seeds of doubt in her mind.  What if he did leave her?  She didn't want to lose him...

Papa watched her, his eyes glittering as if he could read her mind.  "Perhaps you would rather I did not give him the loan, so you could keep him around longer."

"Papa, he's not going to take off after you give him the money."

"Mmm.  And what are you going to give me as surety of that?  Are you going to pay the debt when... if he runs?"

"I... couldn't do that."  He wasn't going to make her pay off the loan, was he?

"Yes, I thought not.  But still, you ask me to trust him.   Still, I will give your bard the loan, as I said, if only to get rid of him."

Dru nodded, suddenly anxious.

Papa sighed, and rose to his feet.  "Alright, but remember that I did this at your request.  Go get your bard, and bring him to me."


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Mar 13, 2003)

"What do you mean, he's not here?"  Dru glared at the tavern keeper, fingering the hilt of her sword.

The man looked nervous, and ready to drop behind the bar if she got too violent.  "I'm telling you, Miss Naïlo," he said, "Mr. Andaryn checked out this morning, with that ladyfriend of his, and took all their stuff with them."

Dru's eyes narrowed at him.  "Ladyfriend?"

He swallowed, nodding.  "Some elf," he said.  

"Did they mention where they were going?"

The tavern keeper shrugged, looking truly frightened now.   "They said something about getting passage on a ship."

"I see," said Dru, although she didn't truly.  She felt as if the tavern keeper had punched her in the stomach.  Her head was reeling, and it almost felt as if the floor was tilting upward.  

"I'm sorry, Miss Naïlo," the human murmured.   "For what it's worth, I think that he did you wrong."

Dru nodded, curtly, turning away before he could see her tears.  She had to get out of there. 

Her gaze locked with Kennic's, and the older elf nodded at her in understanding.  He took her elbow, and led her through the crowded tavern, and out onto the street.  When the other guards started to follow them, Kennic shook his head silently at them, gesturing them back inside the building.

"Come with me, child," he said quietly.

Dru obeyed woodenly, letting him take her where he would.

It wasn't until they arrived at a small shop in the Old City that she took in her surroundings.  It was nowhere that she'd ever been before.  "Come on up," he said, starting to move up a wooden staircase on the outside of the building.  "I have a small place that I keep upstairs, for when I can't get back to the _kesir._"

It was a very small apartment, with a narrow bed, chamber pot, and nothing else in it.  Kennic locked the door behind him, and then pulled Dru into his arms.  "Cry," he said. 

Dru stiffened, starting to pull back.

Kennic sighed.  "You're entitled to your tears, Drusilia.  Get it out of your system now, because it will hurt your father to see you like that."

At the mention of Papa, Dru let out a harsh sob.  "He's the one who paid Andaryn to go away," she said, "So he should be willing to watch me cry because of him."

Kennic tightened his hold on her, not saying anything.

His concern finally broke through her stubbornness, and she began to cry in earnest on his shoulder.  "It's not fair, Kennic.  No one is ever going to love me or hate me on my own merit.  It's always about Papa!"

He stroked her hair.  "I doubt that very much, Drusilia," he said earnestly.  "You'll acquire your own admirers, and likely your own rivals, as you get older."

She sniffled.  "I'm already an adult, Kennic," she reminded him.

He chuckled.  "So you are.  But trust me, it will come."

She felt tears burning the insides of her eyelids, but wiped them away before they could trail down her cheek.  "I thought that he loved me," she said in a small voice.  "He could have gotten me into bed without saying that he loved me, so why did he have to lie?"

Kennic was still for a moment, and then said, his voice tight, "Some men have learned that the way to manipulate a young woman is through her emotions.  Those that lack honor use that ability like a weapon, to get what they want.  In Andaryn's case, it was that harp."

"So he thought that if he'd merely been bedding me, I wouldn't have convinced Papa to give him the loan," Dru said bitterly.

Kennic winced at the baldness of the statement coming from his young charge, but said, gently, "Would you have?"

"Yes!  No..."  She began weeping again, sagging into his arms. 

He gently stroked her hair, murmuring softly, "You'll forget him with time, child.  You're not the first nor the last person to have a broken heart."

Knowing that she wasn't unique didn't make Dru feel any better.  In fact, it made her angrier.  How dare that filthy adventuring scum use her like that!  "I want him dead," she said.

"Ah, Drusilia," said Kennic with a sad smile.  "I believe that you are growing more and more like your Papa every day.  Yet...  I do not believe that Tensin will kill him."

Dru straightened, pushing herself off of the older elf.  "Then I will," she snarled.  "I hate the b*****d, and I hope that when I kill him, someone resurrects him so that I can kill him again."

Kennic laughed, much to Dru's annoyance.  He sobered, catching her glare.  "Sorry.  That struck me as funnier than you meant, I'm sure.   I didn't mean that Tensin would let him off completely, Drusilia.  Some things, and you must remember this, are worse than death.  Death brings peace, and finality."

Dru thought about that, and then wiped her eyes with the back of her hand.  "I'm sorry.  I shouldn't have been crying like a child," she said, straightening her shoulders.   She still felt broken, and knew that she'd cry once in her own room tonight, but didn't want him to know that.

The look of pity that he flashed her showed that her bravado didn't work, but he was too noble to say anything about it.  "Very well.  Shall we return home?"  He held out his arm.

She took it, nodding silently.



Kennic took Dru through the front door of the house, after checking the main room for any signs of intruders.  Satisfied, he locked the door behind him.  "Get some rest, child," he said kindly.  "Put the bard out of your mind.  "Did I hear the tavern keeper say that he got on a ship for somewhere?"

Dru nodded.  "Although I don't know where to."

"Alright," said Kennic, nodding.

Dru walked down the hall, and was almost to her bedroom when she heard Papa's voice come out of the darkened study, that she'd thought was empty.  "Drusilia."

She stopped, looking into the room.  "Yes, Papa?"

"Come in here."

She moved into the dark room, her elven eyes not having any difficulty adjusting to the low light.  He was sitting back in the corner, and it looked like he had been there for quite some time.  "Papa," she said, looking around the room, "You're sitting in the dark."

"Yes."

When he didn't elaborate, Dru sighed, and pulled up a chair.  Papa got around to saying what he wanted to say in his own time.  She sat, waiting.

"Was I right?"

The silence hung heavy between the two of them, before Dru nodded, almost imperceptibly.  She didn't trust her voice to speak right now, because she knew that to do so would make her cry again.

Papa didn't say anything for some time. When he spoke, his voice was tinged with regret.  "I take no joy in being right, Daughter."

"How did you know?"  Dru's voice came out in a choked whisper that didn't do much to disguise the tears.

Papa's hand flashed out, quick as lightning, and wiped the moisture from under her eye before it could trickle down her cheek.  "I've learned how to read people," he said.  "It is a skill that you will require in time, but you should in the meantime learn to trust my judgement."

Dru looked at her lap, glumly.  "I will not allow anyone to ever do that to me again," she said.

Most people, she was sure, would have hastened to reassure her that she'd love again, and that it was only natural for a young woman to fall in love with a young man.  Papa didn't.  He nodded.  "Good," he said. "You'll be better for it."

Dru returned the nod, swallowing.  "Papa... I think I'm going to retire for the evening.  I have a lot to think about."

He closed his eyes, lips thinning.  "Do that," he said.  "Tomorrow, we'll do something to take your mind off of him."  After a brief hesitation, he added, "He was not worthy of you, Drusilia."

Dru smiled fleetingly, even if he couldn't see it, and then left for the sanctuary of her bedroom.  She hadn't lied to him; she had a lot to think about.  

She heard Kennic and Papa's voices murmuring for awhile, heard some other people come into the house, and then Papa and Kennic left.   She knew without a doubt that Andaryn was in trouble.  She couldn't find it in her heart to care.  _I hope that they leave you begging for death,_ she thought, with a certain grim sense of satisfaction.  Holding that thought to herself closely, she closed her eyes, and found enough peace within herself to slip into trance.


----------



## drnuncheon (Mar 14, 2003)

The interesting thing about this is that Dru's _also_ got some backstory about Andaryn.  Maybe she'll post those once she catches up to the beginning of Book One (which is coming swiftly!)

J


----------



## Horacio (Mar 14, 2003)

Wow...

Wonderful updates, poor Dru 

Drnuncheon, take no offense, but I'm almost enjoying more the prequel to Freeport story that the true Freeport story 

And I really love Freeport story...


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Mar 16, 2003)

The next morning, Dru trudged out of her room to get something for breakfast.  She paused at the doorway of her father's study, peering in.  He was not there.  However, there was a very familiar looking harp resting on his desk.  She felt her heart quicken in her chest, and then her eyes narrowed.   _Good_, she thought.  _If nothing else, he didn't get to keep his precious harp.  No one will ever profit from my humiliation again.  From now on, I'll  kill the Andaryns with my own two hands._

As she moved into the dining room, she saw Papa sitting at a table, drinking a steaming mug of tea.  Kennic was sitting in the window sill, sharpening his sword.  They both looked up at her.  Papa nodded to her, and Kennic smiled.

"I saw the harp," said Dru.  She started to ask what had happened, but saw Kennic shaking his head at her.  She closed her mouth again, and sighed, walking over to get a chunk of bread.  "Well, I'm glad that you got it back," she said.

Papa nodded.  "Yes.  We cannot allow people to think that they can take advantage of us," he said, mildly.

"Indeed," muttered Dru, tearing  viciously at the hapless piece of bread with her teeth.  "Well, it will not happen again," she said.

"Good," said Papa.

Kennic looked worried.   "Why are you so sure of that?"

Dru regarded him calmly, and then shrugged.  "Because if it happens again, I'll kill whoever it was so mercilessly that everyone else will be afraid to do it."

Kennic winced, Papa smiled.

She ate the rest of her breakfast in silence.  Eventually, Papa stood to his feet, and paused beside her.  "It's a good argument for an arranged marriage," he told her.  "Love doesn't even have to enter the picture."

Dru nodded.  "Exactly," she said, vowing to herself that she would go along with whatever arrangement Papa wanted to make for her, as long as it kept the Andaryns of the world out of her life.

He smiled, looking pleased, and then said, "I promised you that we would do something today to take your mind off of your troubles.   I believe that I know just the thing."

She took another bite of the bread, and looked up at him expectantly.

"There is a gang that is trying to encroach upon my territory.  I was going to delegate the task of putting it in its place to some of the other members, but let's make it an outing."

Dru brightened up.  "That sounds like fun," she agreed, standing to her feet.  "When do you want to go?"

"Now, while they're still hung over and in bed with my prostitutes," he said, dead pan.

With a nod, Dru crossed the room.  "Let me get ready to go," she said.  "I will only be a few minutes."


----------



## Horacio (Mar 17, 2003)

Hmmm, Dru is becoming less the naive girl and more the hardened fighter that we know from Freeport Watch...


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Mar 18, 2003)

Very true!  Poor Dru.  The Andaryn sequence was very difficult to write, though it was an important part of the character's growth and therefore couldn't be left out.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Mar 18, 2003)

They were surrounded by bodies, most of them still bleeding profusely.  Dru stood over the last one with her rapier, driving the blade into his stomach over and over and over again.   She kept seeing Andaryn's face, and couldn't restrain herself.

She felt a hand on her shoulder.  "Drusilia, he's dead," said Papa's voice, uncommonly gentle.  "Let it go."

Taking a deep but wavery breath, Dru closed her eyes, nodding.  When she opened them again, she was calm.  

"Clean off your rapier," he told her, watching her while she did so, mechanically.  When she'd finished, he nodded.  "Now, slide it into its sheathe."

Dru sighed, and obeyed.  She looked around at the carnage, and at the shivering, frightened looking prostitutes huddled in one corner.  "We should probably leave," she said, finding her voice.

Papa nodded, glancing over at the women.  "You know what to tell the Watch."

One of them, the oldest, nodded somberly.  "I do," she said.

"Come," said Papa, gesturing at Dru to follow him.  "The last thing that we need is to have the Watch trying to arrest us."

When they finally got back to the compound, they walked past the doorguard, and then back to Papa's office.  "Do you feel better now?"

Dru nodded, dropping back into a chair beside Papa's desk.  "Yes," she told him.  

"Try not to let hate by the driving force in your life," said Papa, as he sat down behind his desk.

Dru stared at him blankly.

He sighed.  "If you cannot let go of it, at least use it as a weapon.  Focus it, and use it to destroy your enemies, not yourself."

"Hmm."  Dru nodded, thoughtfully.  She thought of her hatred of Andaryn, of Meris, of the other, more minor people who had made attempts on her life, and then envisioned it as a red hot blade.   "I can do that," she said, looking up at him.

Papa smiled, a hint of sadness in his eyes, "I know you can."


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Mar 21, 2003)

Dru sat, huddled with Kennic, in the corner of the rattiest apartment that she had ever seen.  It was pitch black, and the sounds of running feet could be heard outside, on the night time streets of Freeport.

Dru whispered, scowling, "Did we have to run to Scurvytown?"

Kennic shook his head at her.  "Quiet," he whispered.  

Dru fell silent, feeling guilty.  There was no sense in betraying their position just to get in a snide comment or two.

Outside, she could hear curses.  One man yelled, "I can't find them anywhere!  I think they must've run deeper into Scurvytown."

There was a silence, and then two pairs of feet stopped walking, right outside the door to the apartment.  "They couldn't have gotten that far," snapped another voice, also male.  "We have people up the block, and they would have intercepted them.  They've got to be in one of these buildings.  Here, I'll cross the street, you deal with the stuff on this side.  If you find them, kill the guard, but I want the girl.  Got it?"

"I got it, boss," said the first voice.

"She's a little h*llcat," laughed the second voice, "So watch yourself."

Dru's heart hammered in her chest, and she started reaching for her rapier, slowly.  She saw Kennic doing the same.  He risked a whisper, leaning into her as he spoke, "I'm serious about this, Dru.  If the fighting starts, you defend yourself, but if you get an opening, run.  Do you understand?"

Dru nodded, having no intentions of leaving Kennic behind if it came to that.  She stared at the door, half in fear, half in anticipation.  She tensed when she heard the man fumbling with a set of lockpicks.  The door swung inward with a creak, and the man peered in.  He took a step in, looking at the darkened room.  "Don't know how we're supposed to search a place in the dark, for two elves," he muttered.  His eyes seemed to fasten on Dru.  She started to rise to her feet.

"No," said the man, nodding to Dru politely.  "Don't see no elves in here.  Must have hidden somewhere else.  They'd be pretty smart to get out of this area though, soon as they could though."  He backed out of the apartment, shutting the door behind him.

"Nothing over here, boss," he shouted, sounding disgusted.  "You don't think they went down into the sewers, do you?  I really don't wanna go down there..."

A few minutes later, they heard a manhole cover being lifted, and dropped again.  Two sets of feet began to climb down the ladder, and then there was silence.

Dru let out her breath in a whoosh.  "That was close," she whispered.  "Who was that man?"

Kennic rose to his feet, and then gave Dru a hand up.  "I have no idea," he murmured softly, looking just as astounded as she felt.  "But I do think he was right... we'd be smart to get out of here."

Dru didn't need any encouragement, and the two elves began walking quickly back towards the old city.  "Do we dare go to the kesir?"

Kennic sighed, hesitated, and then shook his head.  "No, that will be watched as well.  We'll have to stay in the old city, and hope that your father is able to find us when this gets resolved."  

Dru frowned.  "He promised me that he wouldn't leave me alone for security reasons anymore."

Kennic raised his eyebrows.  "Your father would not consider it a crime to lie to you to protect you, and you know it."

Dru's frown deepened, and her strides got longer.  "I wish-"  She trailed off, shaking her head angrily.  "It doesn't matter what I wish.  It's never going to happen."

"Here," said Kennic, turning into an alleyway.  "We just recently acquired this property.  I hope that you don't mind hiding out amongst the prostitutes."

Dru shrugged.


----------



## drnuncheon (Mar 23, 2003)

*bump*


----------



## Horacio (Mar 24, 2003)

Great updates, Dru!


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Mar 25, 2003)

Yay, people are still reading me!    Okay, here's another update.  We are very very near the end of the story now.  Probably two more updates at most.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Mar 25, 2003)

Dru sat in the smoky tavern, in the flickering lantern light.  The crowd was starting to thin  out as people began to trickle home.  It was very late.  She stared into her half empty tankard for a moment, and then drank again.  Andaryn.  How could she have been so stupid?   She was filled with conflicting emotions, ranging from sadness to blatant hatred of the man.    _Why couldn't Papa have let me go with him to deal with Andaryn?  I wanted to watch him suffer... _ She scowled, knowing why Papa didn't ask her to come along when he and Kennic went to deal with the bard.  He thought she was too soft.  That just added insult to injury.

She looked up blearily as a figure approached her table.  It was Ivellimor.  He was smiling at her.  "Drusilia," he said cheerfully, pulling up a chair beside her and sitting down.  "It's lovely to see you tonight."  He sniffed the air, and then raised his eyebrows.  "You smell like a brewery."

"Thank you, Ivellimor," Dru said, annunciating her words very carefully.  

He grinned, unabashed, and moved closer to her.  "You look so upset," he said, soothingly, reaching out to stroke her cheek.

Dru knocked his hand away, and glowered at him.  "No offense, Ivellimor, but don't touch me."

He looked surprised, and then shrugged.  "Alright, if you want it that way," he said, placatingly.  He watched her sip her ale, and then sighed.  "Here I was thinking that I might convince you to be my date at a party tonight.  It's at Kalarian's place."

Dru grimaced, and shook her head.  "Thank you, but no.  I'm going to be going home soon."

"What's got into you, love?"  He draped an arm around her shoulder, pulling her into a hug.

Dru sprung backwards so fast that her chair went flying.  She leapt to her feet, and pulled her rapier, holding it at Ivellimor's throat.  "I said, don't touch me.  I meant it," she said, glaring fiercely at him.

He stared at her, his face ashen and his eyes wide.  "Drusilia," he choked out, "Please don't do this..."

Dru was vaguely aware of her trio of guards, Kennic in the lead, standing to their feet and moving towards them.

"Drusilia," she heard Kennic's worried voice, "Put away the sword now."

She saw Ivellimor swallow nervously, and then relaxed her sword arm.

Ivellimor didn't waste any time scrambling to his feet.  "I'm sorry," he said, his pale face starting to turn red.  He turned, briskly, and nearly fled to the door.

One of Dru's guards stopped him, and pulled him to one side, murmuring quietly into his ear.  She saw realization dawn on him, and the look he flashed her was one of a true apology.  

When she nodded to him, he gave her a wry grin, and then stepped out the door.

"Drusilia," Kennic said, "Sheathe the sword."

Dru did so.

"I believe that it's time you went home," he said, moving and taking her arm into his.  "You are clearly overwrought and intoxicated."

Dru nodded.  "I don't know why I did that," she murmured.  "I just didn't want him to touch me.  I don't want anybody touching me like that."

Kennic nodded, and guided her out of the tavern.  "I understand," he said.  "And now Ivellimor does.  He's a good boy.  He'll leave you alone."

"I'm never going to fall in love again," she assured Kennic, as they walked down the middle of the dark street.

"You are exactly like your father," sighed Kennic.  "So I doubt that you ever will.  But you shouldn't pull a sword on every man that finds you attractive."

Dru stared at him blankly, her feet stumbling over themselves as she forgot how to walk.  "Why not?"

Kennic snorted.  "Oh Drusilia," he said sadly.   "Growing up like you have has affected you more than I thought."

Dru shrugged as they approached the nondescript building that housed some of Papa's prostitutes.  "The best way for them to avoid my sword is to not try to get me into bed.  It's all up to them."

Kennic shook his head, opening the door for her.  "Go to bed," he said wearily.  "We can talk more about it in the morning, when you're feeling more reasonable."

Dru nodded, leaning over, and kissed Kennic on the cheek.  "Night," she told him, blissfully unaware of how much her attitude was worrying her bodyguard.   She walked down the perfume scented hallway to the room that was, for the time being, hers.  She wished that Papa was around.  He would understand how she felt better than anyone.


----------



## cjyoung1 (Mar 25, 2003)

When you say only 2 or so more postings you mean for this story line right? Please say that is what you mean, 'cause I don't know what I might do without this story - start watching prime time television...

I hope that you do continue with your stories. I find them very well written and quite entertaining. Thank you.


----------



## drnuncheon (Mar 25, 2003)

cjyoung1 said:
			
		

> *When you say only 2 or so more postings you mean for this story line right? Please say that is what you mean, 'cause I don't know what I might do without this story - start watching prime time television...*




Well, after talking with her tonight, Dru says it might be 3 or 4.  Or 5. That should bring her up to the point where she joins the Watch.  I know she and Di'Fier have talked about writing some of the pair's early adventures, but I don't know if anything will come of it.

I'm also trying to convince both Dru and Di'Fier to write up in-character journals for the current storyline (the finale of Book Two), which you'll see on the other thread.

J


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Mar 25, 2003)

Woo!  I have an addict!  But seriously, I'm addicted enough to writing these stories that I'm going to find other ways to do Dru write-ups.  Even if that means keeping that journal from now on.


----------



## Buddha the DM (Mar 26, 2003)

I think that I can safely say that you have more than one addict for your story hour.


----------



## Horacio (Mar 26, 2003)

Yup, for example, me


----------



## dpdx (Mar 26, 2003)

Buddha the DM said:
			
		

> *I think that I can safely say that you have more than one addict for your story hour. *



Hear, hear! Now POST!


----------



## Boss (Mar 26, 2003)

And then there were five...  KEEP GOING, PUHLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Mar 27, 2003)

"Papa, you're back!"  Dru burst into his office, uninvited.  

Papa was sitting behind his desk, meticulously cleaning his dagger while talking with one of the members of his organization, an almost portly elf that he usually used for collecting protection money.  He looked up at his daughter, and smiled, setting the knife down on his desk.  "That will be all, Jarian.  Make sure that you convince him that it would be a wise choice for him to find the money, somehow."

Jarian nodded, and hurried out, nodding  to Dru on the way.

Dru grinned at Jarian, and then darted behind the desk to give Papa a hug.  "I missed you," she told him.  "Did you hear about when Kennic and I had to flee to Scurvytown?"

"Yes," he said.  "Which is part of the reason that I stayed gone.  Sit down, we need to talk."

She sat down in the chair that Jarian had just vacated, studying Papa cautiously.  He sounded very serious, even more than he usually did.

"I know who tried to kidnap you and murder Kennic," he said, "Partially thanks to your rather unexpected ally the other night."

Dru raised a brow.  "Is he dead yet?"

Papa smiled thinly.  "Not yet.  I'm going to see to it that he dies tonight, though.  I want you to come with me."

Dru grinned, thrilled that he was finally taking her on raids with him, instead of locking her up for her own safety.  "Alright, I'll make sure that I'm ready!"

He nodded.  "Do that."

"Who is it?"

Papa cleared his throat, and leaned back in his chair.  "His name is Byron Shezari.  He has aspirations of running an organization like mine.  His base of operations is in one of the contested  parts of Drac's end."

"I'm glad that we're going to get him," she said.

Papa studied her, and then shrugged.  "We have to.  There is no choice.  If we let him get away with it, then the attempts on your safety or your life, along with mine, will increase.   The others will sense weakness, and will move in."

Dru shuddered.  "That can't be allowed to happen."

"Exactly.  The lesson needs to be taught.  To betray a Naïlo is to sign one's own death warrant."

Dru raised her eyebrows.  "Betray?"

He nodded.  "Shezari and his people were on my payroll.  His aspirations clouded his good sense."

 "If we take him out, are we going to acquire his territory for the Organization?"

Papa smirked.  "But of course."

Dru nodded, and stood.  "I'll go get some rest and get my gear together."

"As will I," said Papa, also rising to his feet.  "Rest well,  Daughter."

_Three elves stood in an alley in Drac's End.  Tensin Naïlo himself was one of them, his dark hair pulled back into a serviceable tail, his black cloak wrapped around him.  He alone was not visibly armed.  His daughter, Drusilia, stood beside him, her pale blue eyes too eager, marking her as a novice.  Her beautifully made elven rapier hung at her side, and her fingers kept curling, as if itching to draw it.  Kennic, loyal and true bodyguard and secondary father figure,  stood beside her, his face drawn down into a scowl.  He did not look pleased._

Papa turned to look at Dru, his blue eyes locking with hers.  "If it becomes too dangerous," he told her, "Or if something happens to Kennic and I, you are to run.  No heroics."

Dru nodded, so that he wouldn't send her home.

"Alright," sighed Papa, eying her.  "Let's go."

The three moved in unison, creeping through the darkness, all moving towards a window at the rear of the alley.   Kennic stepped up, and tried the window.  It slid open silently, not locked, thanks to their insider.

Papa grabbed the sill, and then leapt over the side.  Drusilia followed suit, with a gentle push from behind from Kennic.   They were standing in a tiny room, the larder.  The shelves were stocked with bags of flour, jars of spices, and some kind of meat that Dru didn't care to guess about.  She heard Kennic move up behind her, and then looked to Papa to give the cue to move on.

He did so, and the three elves crept from the larder into the kitchen.  The entire house was silent, its occupants likely asleep.  Papa pressed up against the first door, listening.  He smiled in grim satisfaction, and silently opened the door.  Dru could hear the sounds of a snoring man within.  She swallowed hard, suddenly nervous.  It was show time.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Mar 27, 2003)

Well, I couldn't resist posting again, after all of the commentary.  I hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## Horacio (Mar 27, 2003)

I've enjoyed it, but I still want more


----------



## cjyoung1 (Mar 30, 2003)

BIG OLE BUMP

Ok, it has been a couple of days, you will need to post something soon. 
I have tried watching Television and it is evil. {not basketball, but everything else}
Dru is a goodness. (or at least her story hour is) 

drnuncheon - your stories also keep my mind from rotting into the decay we call sloth, thank you both.

You two give me hope that there is something good and worthwhile in the state of Pennsylvania.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, with words like that, I'm going to have to update soon.    I'm having creative block today, but something will go up in the early part of this week.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Apr 3, 2003)

Okay, okay, it took me a little longer to get this update written than I thought, but I think you'll see why when you read it.  It is a very... difficult scene.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Apr 3, 2003)

It was quick.  It was brutal.  They left none alive.  After they had crawled through the window, the three of them made short work of the guards, most of whom were asleep thanks to the drugged wine that their insider had fed them.    Dru felt one or two twinges of guilt for slaying sleeping foes, but forced it down.  They would have gladly done the same to her father's people, if the situation was reversed.  _Guilt is something that only manages to cripple you_, she thought to herself, remembering Papa's lessons.

They burst through the second to last door, to find Shezari himself crouched in a fighting stance behind a large bed.  His longsword was out, and he stared at the three elves, trying in vain not to look frightened.    A woman, wrapped in a bedsheet, stood with her back pressed up against the wall.  Her eyes were wide and terrified, her face pasty white.  

"Take them alive," murmured Papa.  "I'm not finished with them yet."  He started advancing on Shezari.

Dru and Kennic moved towards the woman, who began whimpering as soon as she saw them moving towards her.  "Don't hurt me," she whispered.  

Kennic seized her arm, although as gently as he could.  "Don't fight me," he told her, sounding unhappy about being in this position.  And then,  "Drusilia, take her other arm."

Dru complied, and the woman's eyes went even wider.  "Drusilia Naïlo," she whispered.  "Then... Tensin...."  She turned to stare at Kennic, who shook his head.  

"Not me," he said, starting to drag her towards the door, careful to not drop her bedsheet.

Dru looked over her shoulder in time to see Papa putting a dagger into Shezari, and Shezari dropping his sword with a surprised clatter.    Without a word, Papa restrained him.  "Kennic, leave the woman with Drusilia.  I want this one bound."

After Shezari's hands were tied, the couple was dragged into the final room.  Dru saw a white crib in the corner, and could see a small child sitting up in it, his fist in his mouth.  She started to get a bad feeling.  What were they going to do here?

Papa shoved Shezari down into the rocking chair, and gestured for Kennic and Drusilia to hold the woman.  He then walked over to the crib, and reached down to pick up the child.   It began to scream almost immediately.  Papa tsked at it, and sat down on the floor in front of the child's terrified parents.  "There there," he murmured to it, sounding benevolent enough.  "No need to be frightened."  He tickled the child under the chin, and began to bounce him on his knee.  The child's crying subsided, and he stared at Papa in amazement.

"Please don't-" the woman said, stretching her arms out to reach for the child.

"Drusilia, kill her," Papa said shortly, looking up.

Dru didn't even stop to think about it.  With a flick of her wrist, the knife bit into the woman's throat, and she cut it open.    A river of red flowed, drenching Dru's hands and blade, and soaking Shezari's arm.  

Shezari made a moaning sound in the back of his throat, and his eyes closed.  He was the picture of  abject misery.

"It is never wise to try to use a man's family against him," Papa told Shezari.  "It opens doors best left closed."  He began to bounce the child on his knee again.  The child grinned in toothless delight, and laughed aloud, reaching for Papa's ears.    Papa looked at the child dispassionately for a moment, and then cut its throat, much like Dru had its mother just moments before.   It didn't even have time to wail.

Shezari cried out, and lunged against his bonds.  "I'll kill you!"

Papa set the child's body aside, and then stood up.   He walked up, looking at Shezari coldly.  He drew out a dagger and then stabbed him, once, twice, and then three times.  Shezari flailed about, choking on blood and bile, and then went limp.

"Come, we need to leave," said Papa, turning to look at the horrified Dru and Kennic.  

Kennic startled, but began to walk towards the door.  When Dru seemed frozen into place, Papa sighed, and then took her arm.  "Come," he said again, his voice gentler than she would have imagined it could be.  He began to pull her away from the room.

Dru stumbled along with him, staring once over her shoulder at the small dead boy.  

_The child...  why?  I don't understand._  As they left the house, and began to quietly stroll towards the _kesir,_  she kept looking sidelong at Papa, desperately seeking to see some part of him that showed remorse for what he had done.  She saw nothing of the sort, only his grim determination to get her home.   For the first time, she noticed that the set of his jaw and the look in his eyes were cruel and harsh.  Was this the side of him that everyone else saw?  She suddenly felt the desire to cringe away from him, but his grip was too tight.

Once inside the compound, though, he relaxed his hold on her.  "Well, that's done, at least," he said.  "Drusilia, you need to get cleaned up.  I have to go to a luncheon at the Merchant's Guild tomorrow, and I would like to take you with me."

Dru pulled away from him violently, and stared at him.  "How can you be so calm about this?"

He turned to look at her, his gaze unwavering.  "About what?"

"The- the baby!"

"It was only a human," said Papa. 

"Only a- how can you say that?"  Dru continued to stare at him, her voice dropping into a whisper.

Kennic coughed nervously.  "Drusilia, perhaps-"

"Quiet!"  Dru drew herself up, putting her hands on her hips.  "You aren't going to placate me with 'it will all look better in the morning' this time!"  She turned on Papa.  "I can't believe that you can kill an innocent child like that and be so casual about it!  What kind of monster are you!"

  "Drusilia," Papa said,  "You are clearly overwrought." 

"Overwrought?  Overwrought?  I should think that I'm overwrought!  I just watched my father murder an innocent child!  If I wasn't overwrought, I think there would be something wrong with me.  Just like there's something wrong with you!"  Dru's voice got louder and louder as she talked.  "I am not going to be able to just stand aside and watch you butcher people on a whim."

"What are you saying, Drusilia?"  Papa's voice, along with his eyes, was frosty.  "Do you think that you can survive without me?"

"Yes!  Yes I can.  And I will.  I refuse to have anything to do with you and your monstrous ways!"  Her eyes blazing, she wheeled around, and stormed out the front door, past the stricken gazes of the door guards.   She half expected to hear him call her back, but when he didn't,  she slammed the door behind her so hard that the house seemed to rock.   _Good riddance,_ she thought to herself.  _And to think that I wanted to be like him._  And then with only her  clothes, her weapons, and a tiny bit of coin, she stalked down the middle of the street, as if daring her father's enforcers to try to take her back.  None did.


----------



## Buddha the DM (Apr 3, 2003)

Wow.. That was most excellent.


----------



## Horacio (Apr 3, 2003)

Wonderful, simply wonderful


----------



## Jon Potter (Apr 3, 2003)

I, for one, am glad to see Dru turn away from her father's path.

It was geting uncomfortable for me to read accounts of our future watchwoman's particiaption in Tensin's tyrannical exploits.


----------



## drnuncheon (Apr 3, 2003)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> *I, for one, am glad to see Dru turn away from her father's path.
> 
> It was geting uncomfortable for me to read accounts of our future watchwoman's particiaption in Tensin's tyrannical exploits. *




It'll be interesting to see what you think of current happenings in the other SH, then...

J


----------



## Jon Potter (Apr 3, 2003)

drnuncheon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It'll be interesting to see what you think of current happenings in the other SH, then...
> 
> J *




I just read the bit about the duel with her half-sister and I'm looking forward to the resoution of that! How could I possibly find fault with such heroic time-honored methods as personal combat.

There's a decided difference between killing a defenseless child and defending your lifestyle from a usurper. Especially when you can really humiliate your adversary with a practice sword.  

Although, maybe the fact that I have an infant daughter is coloring my perceptions of Tensin's actions.


----------



## drnuncheon (Apr 3, 2003)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> *
> Although, maybe the fact that I have an infant daughter is coloring my perceptions of Tensin's actions. *




Somewhere back in the Freeport Story Hour, there's a scene where Kennic is talking to Ellerand, and he tells him the real reason for the existence of the organization - and, in fact, the real reason for everything Tensin does.

Dru is only now finding out why he chose the methods he did - and the answer to the burning question: "Why in the name of your favorite deity did Tensin think _Freeport_ was the ideal place to raise a child?"

J


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Apr 4, 2003)

Dru is willing to overlook a lot when it comes to her father... she's always had a high amount of hero worship for him.  But killing children... no.  That goes too far, even for her rather violent nature.   

In DrN's storyhour, you'll never see Dru killing someone who is innocent and/or isn't trying to kill her.   I think the incident with the child so upset her that she'll never "backslide" to that point, even if she does become a criminal again!


----------



## Maidenfine (Apr 4, 2003)

The further this story hour went, the more I wondered what the breaking point would be. Dru worshipped her father so much I knew it had to be something major. I definitely think killing a baby is major.  And I can also see how an experience like that would swing someone to the other extreme. Like, say, joining the Watch.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Apr 6, 2003)

Maidenfine said:
			
		

> *  And I can also see how an experience like that would swing someone to the other extreme. Like, say, joining the Watch.  *




Yes, exactly!  It takes her five years to get to the point that she's speaking to him again, (on DrN's storyhour) but even then, she wouldn't tolerate that kind of thing.  Luckily (so far) he hasn't tested her on that.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Apr 6, 2003)

"That's not enough money to stay here for the night," the innkeeper said scornfully, half turning away from Dru.  A moment passed, and he turned back to look at her, his brows furrowing in thought.  "Wait.  You're Naïlo's kid, aren't you?"

Dru stiffened.  

The innkeeper's tone changed.  "Well, I don't see any problem with you staying here tonight, then," he said.  "I can just put it on your father's tab."  His smile was ingratiating, and Dru saw more than a glimmer of fear behind his eyes.

"No," she said shortly, walking towards the door.  "I don't need anything from him."

_Later that night..._

Dru sat in the darkened alleyway, leaning against a stone building.  Her eyes were closed, but she was nowhere near relaxed enough to meditate.  She'd tried that before.  Once, a prostitute had brought her customer, a scrawney looking sailor, into the alley to ply her trade.  Dru had watched in horrified silence, as she pressed herself back into the shadows to not be seen.  

Later,  she  actually drifted off into that semi-conscious state of trance.  A blood covered child and mother, both with their throats cut, stared at her accusingly.  "Your hands are covered with our blood," the mother told her coldly.  "We were innocent.  What did we ever do to you?"  Dru looked down at her hands, and saw that they were indeed soaked in rich red blood.  She cried out, and burst into full consciousness, her eyes flying open.

"That must've been quite some dream," said a female voice, off to Dru's right somewhere.

Dru startled, and turned to look.

A young human girl stood there.  Her face would have been pretty, if it hadn't been covered in paint.  She wasn't quite a woman yet, judging from her thin, unformed body, though she wore the clothes of one.  Her skirt was short, and her top was low cut.  There was little doubt to what this girl's profession was.  There was also no doubt that she was unarmed.

Dru's shoulders relaxed, and she gave the girl a rueful smile.  "Yeah, it was," she said, leaning her head against the wall.  "I think that it's going to be a dream that  I have for some time to come," she muttered to herself, trying to ignore the hungry growls of her stomach.

The girl cocked her head to one side, and then shrugged when Dru wasn't more forthcoming.  "Haven't seen you around here before.  You just run away from home?"

Dru glared at her.  "I didn't run away.  I left."

The girl laughed.  "Whatever."

"No, I did just leave," Dru said, indignantly.  "I'm one hundred years old, and adult.  I didn't run away.  I yelled at my father and walked out the door."

The girl stared at Dru.  "One hundred...  you elves are lucky," she said.  "I'm twelve."

It was Dru's turn to stare at the girl.  When she was twelve she was...  quite a bit younger than this girl seemed to be.   She felt a pang of sadness for the human race.  Their lives were so short.  It was a wonder that they got anything accomplished.  It did explain their industriousness, though.  They had to try to cram all of their achievements into a short span of years.

"My name's Amelia," the girl said.

"Dru," said Dru shortly.  

Amelia nodded.   "Nice sword," she said.  "Do you know how to use it?"

Dru nodded, warily.  "Yes..."

Amelia looked over her shoulder nervously, and then stepped further into the alleyway.  "That's probably a good thing," she said.  "Because my pimp is coming right now, and he looks p*ssed at me."

Dru blinked, looking up.  "Huh?"

She heard the yelling before the man ever got to the alleyway.  "There you are, you stupid bint!  Get over here!"  When Amelia cowered even further back into the alley, he cursed, and then stormed in.  "You're gonna be sorry," he growled, and then stopped short when he saw Dru.  "Are you a customer?"

When Dru shook her head, he snorted in disgust, and reached out to grab Amelia, who was all but hiding behind Dru.  "I'm going to kill you," he told the human girl.   "Elf, get out of the way if you don't want to get hurt."

Dru stared up at him incredulously for a moment.  He didn't realize who she was...  A slow grin spread across her face.  It was time to start making a name for herself.   "Round ears, _you_ will get out of this alley if you don't want to get hurt," Dru said, rising to her feet and pulling her rapier simultaneously.


----------



## Horacio (Apr 7, 2003)

Great update!

So the adventures of Dru as a grown up girl begin now


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Apr 8, 2003)

The man looked surprised, and then snorted.  "You're a spirited one," he said.  "It's going to be fun to break you."  He pulled a dagger, shaking his head.  "You are going to have to learn your place," he said, tsking.

Dru laughed.  "Are you offering to become my employer?"  She flicked out her rapier, cutting him down his left cheek.  "I don't work for human scum."

His eyes widened, as if he could not believe what she had just done.  His hand half raised, as if to touch the bleeding cut, but then stopped.  "I'll kill you, elf," he snarled, lunging at her with his dagger.

Dru supposed that he was skilled enough with his dagger that if she'd been a helpless twelve year old human girl in flimsy clothes, he'd have been able to cut her.  As it was, she saw the blade move forward, clumsy with its wielder's rage, and easily stepped out of the way.  "You're doing such a good job of it so far," Dru said with a thin smile, "That I thought I'd let you draw it out.  You know, to increase my suffering."  She flicked out her rapier again, making him step backward to get away from it.  She was vaguely aware of Amelia sneaking backward, to hide in the shadows.

He darted forward, slashing out at her.  The tip of the blade caught her on the arm, reminding her that even men that have to beat on little girls have _some_ teeth.  _I can't get too cocky,_ she silently scolded herself.  "I have an orc friend that will be really amused by you," he said, sneering at her.

Dru snorted, and took a step forward, thrusting her sword at him.  It caught him in the hip, making him cry out involuntarily in pain.  "Is that how you make your little girls mind you?  You threaten them with orcs?  My, you're quite a man.  You keep it up, you'll be challenging Bloody Jack for _his_ position."

"You won't be so uppity when I'm finished with you," he said with a smirk.  He lunged towards her, clearly meaning for this to be the blow that sent her to the ground.

Dru parried away his smaller blade with ease, and then spitted him with her rapier, right through the throat.  "Yes, I feel chastened already," she said dryly.  She watched him drop to the ground, clutching at his throat, choking on his own blood.

She cleaned off the blade carefully, and then turned to find Amelia.  She was gone.   Dru blinked in surprise, and then turned around with a shrug.  She sucked in her breath  when she saw the human Watchman standing there.  His arms were folded across his chest.

"Oh gods," sighed Dru.  "Please don't tell me you're going to arrest me now.  He was trying to make me one of his 'girls.'  By force."

The watchman snickered, and then rasped out, in a voice that was little more than a harsh whisper, "Yeah, yeah, whatever.  You'd better run before my partner gets here.  He's not very reasonable."  The man gave her a conspiratorial wink, and then looked over his shoulder.  "Sh*t," he muttered.  "You'd better run back into the alley.  Climb the fence or somethin."  He stepped out into the street, waving his arms wildly.  "This way, Gavin," he rasped,  "She's getting away!"

Dru didn't need a second warning.  With a burst of speed, she bolted for the cover of darkness given by the back of the alley.  She climbed up the fence, and then dropped to the other side.  She could hear running footsteps pursuing her, and started running faster.  

It was several minutes later that she finally stopped running.  She was back in the Old City again.  Papa's territory.  Swallowing a lump in her throat, she moved back into yet another alleyway.  "I've got to think of something," she said aloud.  "I don't want to end up like Amelia."


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Apr 11, 2003)

Well, the next post that I make, probably this weekend, is going to be the last of this storyhour.  It'll be a very definite ending, in fact, because it will take her into getting hired for the Watch.    It's been fun, and encouraging, to see everyone's comments and reactions to the stories of Dru's childhood!


----------



## DiFier (Apr 12, 2003)

Of course you can write up the stories once dru is a watchman.  Sure they might be a little misplaced in the making of a watchman listing but you still havbe to tell the story of her scar and the jonguler story and there's bound to be more stories from when Dru & Di'Fier sucked.


----------



## Jon Potter (Apr 12, 2003)

*Back to work, you!*



			
				DiFier said:
			
		

> *Of course you can write up the stories once dru is a watchman.  Sure they might be a little misplaced in the making of a watchman listing but you still havbe to tell the story of her scar and the jonguler story and there's bound to be more stories from when Dru & Di'Fier sucked. *





Shouldn't you be working on your _own_ Making of Watchman Story Hour, DiFier?

Did you think we forgot?


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Apr 15, 2003)

Dru backed up slowly, and cursed inwardly when she bumped into the wooden building.  She knew that she couldn't let herself be cornered by these two.  Young members of Papa's organization  Both of them wanted to earn their spurs.  They seemed to think that getting Tensin Naïlo's stubborn daughter to return with them... whether she was willing or not, was the way to do it.

"Come on, Drusilia," said Shellinian, one of Papa's most vicious thugs.   His voice had that wheedling tone to it that some get when trying to convince a half wild stray animal to come nearer to them.   "Don't make this any harder on yourself than it has to be."  His eyes were alight, and she could tell that he truly didn't want her to surrender this early on.  He liked a fight.

"Get away from me, Shellinian," Dru growled, waving her rapier at him, making him back up a step.  "I don't want to go with you."

Ulshimar, Shellinian's best and probably only friend, leered, and stepped closer.  "You can only fight one of us at a time, kid.  Drop the pig sticker."

Dru sighed, her shoulders sagging, and moved as if ready to drop her rapier and surrender.

Both men stopped, grinning her.

When she saw them drop their guards a notch, she ran, full speed, to the right.  She was several yards away before they recovered from the surprise.  "Hey!  Get back here, wench!"  Shellinian began to pursue her, and her heart sank.  He was fast... too fast for her liking.

She cut down an alley, and vaulted over a surprised beggar, and then climbed the back fence.  Her breath was coming in ragged gasps, and her heart thudded painfully in her chest.  She wasn't certain what Shellinian would do in the name of subduing her, and she didn't want to find out.  

He was right on her, though; she could hear him breathing behind her.  With a renewed burst of speed, she rounded a corner, onto a main thoroughfare in the Old City.  She didn't dare stop, though, because she wasn't entirely certain that Shellinian would hesitate in grabbing her in the middle of a crowd.

He didn't.  He reached out, grabbing onto her cloak, trying to use it to pull her to him.

She wrenched her cloak out of his grasp, and then did the only thing she could think of to do... she turned, threw open a random doorway, and darted inside, after slamming the door behind her.  There was a collision, then, with a huge human who was standing in the center of the room.  He stumbled, and fell to the floor, having not been braced for 115 pounds of pure muscled elf trying to run him over.  She bounced off of his armor so hard that she hit the floor, landing beside him.

She stared at him for a moment.  He was young looking, even for a human.  There was a huge sword strapped across his back, and he had a shining, brand new badge of a Watchman in his hands.  Dru looked around her with a growing sense of dismay.

Watchmen lined the walls, including the one who had let her go the other night.  They were all staring at her.  

She was suddenly aware of the fact that she had, indeed, charged into Watch Headquarters with a drawn rapier.  Swallowing hard,  she sheathed her blade.  She looked up at a scowling man who loomed over her. 

 He sighed, and then offered her a hand.

She took it warily, and allowed him to pull her to her feet.

"What," said the man, "Is the meaning of this?"

Dru shook her head rapidly, trying to clear her thoughts.  "What?"  She looked back down at the young man that she'd knocked over, who was getting to his feet.  

"I said," he growled, "What is the meaning of this?  What makes you think that you can come charging in here like that, hurting my people?"

Dru frowned at him.  "I was just-"  With a sigh, she realized that she could never explain the real reason that she had run into Watch Headquarters.  "I'm going to join the Watch, what else," she snapped.

He stared at her piercingly for a moment, and then shrugged, going around to the other side of a desk.  He pulled a Watchman's badge out of a drawer, and tossed it at her.  "Fine."

When she instinctively reached up, snatching it out of the air, the man smiled for the first time.  "Watch Private Di'Fier, I think we've finally found you a partner."

_What have I done?_  Dru stared at the young human who would be her partner, and saw her dismay mirrored in his eyes. _ I suppose it's better than prostitution...  how difficult can it be?_  With a sigh, Dru nodded.  "My name is Dru," she told the young watchman.  She intentionally left her last name out of the introduction, but she had no doubts that she would be found out eventually.  What would they do when they found out that she was Tensin Naïlo's daughter?


----------



## DiFier (Apr 15, 2003)

Drusilia Nailo said:
			
		

> *"Watch Private Di'Fier, I think we've finally found you a partner." *




Hee hee.


----------



## Horacio (Apr 15, 2003)

ROFLOL!

So Dru joined the watch 

Great story, Dru!!!


----------



## Jon Potter (Apr 15, 2003)

I wondered when they were going to finally run into each other.

Of course, I didn't expect it to be done quite so literally.


----------



## cjyoung1 (Apr 15, 2003)

Dru,
Since this is the end of the (great, grand, awesome, fantastic...)  prequel of the Freeport watch series, how about advancing about 40 to 140 years in the future, like they do in all those long running television series. 
You could tell stories from the 'past' that may or may not come true, all from the memory of Freeports newest crime lord, Drusilia Nailo. 

Just a thought...


----------



## drnuncheon (Apr 15, 2003)

cjyoung1 said:
			
		

> *Dru,
> Since this is the end of the (great, grand, awesome, fantastic...)  prequel of the Freeport watch series, how about advancing about 40 to 140 years in the future, like they do in all those long running television series.
> You could tell stories from the 'past' that may or may not come true, all from the memory of Freeports newest crime lord, Drusilia Nailo.
> *




What makes you think that's not Book 4? 

J


----------



## dpdx (Apr 15, 2003)

It's over? Oh.

Nicely done! Bravo! /me applauds.

Now what? Is there a link somewhere?


----------



## drnuncheon (Apr 15, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> *Now what? Is there a link somewhere? *




Just these (so far):

drnuncheon's Freeport Story Hour, Book One: Brotherhood
drnuncheon's Freeport Story Hour, Book Two: Inheritance
drnuncheon's Freeport Story Hour, Book Three: Betrayal (coming soon)
Di'Fier Anton, Making of a Watchman

J


----------



## DiFier (Apr 15, 2003)

actually I don't think dru is out of stories.  it's just that other stories wouldn't be "the making of a watchman" anymore.   I for one hope that there will be more stories of Dru and Di'Fier as watch privates.   I think that they should appear here on this page anyway.  

I've got a little follow-up story to Dru's last update which I e-mailed to her.  I'll either post it here or on my making of a watchman page but I want to get her feedback first.  

As for an update on my page.  I'll probablly post some new stuff soon.  My computer is still dead but my roomate has more computers than we have rooms in the house so I have been using the faster of the kitchen computers.  but it is running linux and I'm not really familiar with linux.  So I haven't worked on anything lately.  I doubt that I'll post tonight, being tax day and I still have to do my state taxes.  (I can do them over the phone. yay!)  federal is done, thank god.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Apr 15, 2003)

DiFier said:
			
		

> * I have been using the faster of the kitchen computers*




Kitchen computer*s*?  I'm scared.


----------



## drnuncheon (Apr 15, 2003)

Drusilia Nailo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Kitchen computers?  I'm scared.   *




Don't be scared until you come home to find the can cabinet turned into a server rack.

J
...I mean, we _do_ have a spare computer...


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Apr 15, 2003)

Anyway, I _have_ been considering doing some write-ups of the early Dru and Di'Fier years... if I do, it will take longer between updates, as I will be conferring with Di'Fier's player a lot, since it involves his character too.

For the time being, I want to thank everyone who has read the storyhour, with extra thanks to those that have been so supportive.  It was a big first step for me, letting people other than DrN read my writing, and I found out that it isn't even painful!


----------



## cjyoung1 (Apr 16, 2003)

Hey now kids please settle down, I did not mean to cause a ruckus. I just didn't want to be without my Dru stories.  I still love (is that too strong of a word here?) the freeport watch story hour, but I kind of got a soft spot for Dru. She is the "atypical kid who had everything, found out that she didn't want it, but honor demanded that she accept it anyways" that we all can relate to.  

Seriously though, All three of you have developed such rich and interesting stories, that I feel have amused many of us.
Thanks to you all,


By the way, Difier - didn't the Simpsons have a computer kitchen that went crazy and tried to kill Homer? 
Beware, beware I say!!!


----------



## DiFier (Apr 16, 2003)

Two days later, Di'Fier returned home after a triumphant day patrolling
the docks.  He and his new partner Dru had just made their first
arrests and survived their first fight. She was a great fighter, and
their styles complimented each other perfectly.

He entered his parents' house.  His father looked angry and his mother
looked worried - but Di'Fier was so elated about his first arrest that
he didn't notice.  "I made my first arrests today," he announced.
"There were six of them and they all had swords and Dru and I. . . "

His father interrupted him.  "Your partner, Dru...is Drusilia Nailo."

"Yeah...that sounds right. She's great with a rapier..."

"...Daughter of Tensin Nailo."

He'd heard the name before. "Um...O.K...is he some sort of celeb..."
Suddenly Di'Fier's stomach dropped to his knees.   He turned and vomited 
into a potted plant in the hallway.


----------



## Horacio (Apr 17, 2003)

DiFier said:
			
		

> *His father interrupted him.  "Your partner, Dru...is Drusilia Nailo."
> 
> "Yeah...that sounds right. She's great with a rapier..."
> 
> ...




LOL!!!

Very veyr good, DiFier

You should write together the first adventures of the young watchmen, maybe an update each one...

Pleeeeeeeeeease....


----------



## drnuncheon (Apr 17, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> You should write together the first adventures of the young watchmen, maybe an update each one...*




I for one would love to know the jongleur story!

J
...so would they, I imagine...


----------



## Vurt (Apr 17, 2003)

Great job with the prequel, Dru!  But somehow I can't help but feel that we were all cheated a little.  After all, it's titled "The Making of a Watchman", and I have got to believe that some of that "making" had to have taken place early on in the watch itself!

Count me as another reader definitely looking forward to "The Early Years".

Vurt

Edit: punctuation!  Grrrr...


----------



## Jon Potter (Apr 17, 2003)

drnuncheon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I for one would love to know the jongleur story!
> 
> ...





Well, if you're all going to make cryptic references to it in every thread then yeah, I want in on the joke.


----------



## DiFier (Apr 17, 2003)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Well, if you're all going to make cryptic references to it in every thread then yeah, I want in on the joke. *




are you asking about the jongleur story?


----------



## Jon Potter (Apr 17, 2003)

DiFier said:
			
		

> *
> 
> are you asking about the jongleur story? *





Yes. What is the story behind the repeated references to jongleurs of late in both this and DrN's story hour?


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Apr 17, 2003)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> *Yes. What is the story behind the repeated references to jongleurs of late in both this and DrN's story hour? *




LOL.  We just randomly came up with some vague, shadowy incident from Dru and Di'Fier's early years, in which they had to be dressed up like jongleurs.  All that we really know about it is that it didn't go very well for our heroes.  I think it scarred them for life, which is why they keep making references to it!    We will have to write that one up, because I'm curious about it too.


----------



## drnuncheon (Apr 18, 2003)

Drusilia Nailo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL.  We just randomly came up with some vague, shadowy incident from Dru and Di'Fier's early years, in which they had to be dressed up like jongleurs.*




We're fairly certain it was some kind of undercover operation, and that Captain Donnach knew _exactly_ what he was doing when he sent those two, instead of people more suited to, er, subtlety.

EDIT: Er, but in case you forgot, "jongleur/calzone" were the code words that Dru and Di'Fier set up with Spruce to verify their identities, right after Jallarzi the Black assumed Dru's shape and tried to get information out of Di'Fier.

J


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Apr 24, 2003)

The rain came down in sheets, drenching the two watchmen despite their heavy, hooded cloaks.  They trudged through ankle-deep water, fighting to keep it from sweeping them down the street.  "I hate the rainy season," Dru groused.  

Her partner nodded his silent agreement, and Dru sighed.  Di'Fier had really warmed to her at first, and then had withdrawn.  He shot her several nervous looks whenever they went out and walked the beat together.  She knew why, too.  Someone had told him who she was, or rather, who she had been.  But... there was plenty of time to change his mind.  If they didn't drown in the streets, or get cut down by the latest serial killer.

Di'Fier finally coughed, looking over at her, with raindrops dripping from his eyelashes.  "I can't think like this," he told her.  "Let's go in and get something to eat."

The two of them stepped inside a tavern in one corner of the Old City.  There weren't many people in it tonight, so they had their choice of tables.    After they sat, they ordered fish stew  and ale.  "Alright," said Di'Fier, his brow furrowed.  "We have three bodies, all of them killed in the same way - multiple stab wounds to the stomach."

Dru nodded.  "The wounds look like they were made with a dagger."

"That could be just about anyone in the city," Di'Fier sighed.  When the ale and stew appeared, he took a drink.

Dru scowled.  "I know.  Though the multiple wounds make me think that it's an amateur job."  At Di'Fier's blank look, Dru shrugged.  "An assassin, at least, a good one, wouldn't have to stab someone that many times.  Besides, the people that are turning up dead aren't the types of people that someone would pay someone to kill."

"True."  Di'Fier said, "We've got a dead barmaid, a dead pastry chef, and a dead carpenter.  The only thing they seem to have in common is that they all live in Drac's End."

Dru grimaced at the fish stew, but bravely took two or three bites of it before responding to her partner.  "Not that I think it'll matter, but they're all human too.  We shouldn't rule out the idea of someone from a different race wanting to rid himself of a few humans.  Though... why those three is beyond me."  She frowned, hoping that this investigation wouldn't lead her to her father's doorstep.  _This had better not be one of his little object lessons,_ she thought to herself.   She finished off her ale.  "Let's go back to Drac's End and look around," she said with a sigh.  

Di'Fier looked back at the door, and sighed as well.  He clearly didn't want to go out in the weather either.  "Alright," he said, getting to his feet.  "Let's go."

Dru smiled, following the much taller human out the door.  He wasn't a bad partner, she had to admit.  She found herself wondering if Papa wasn't doing his organization a disservice by not allowing competent humans to work for him.  And then all thoughts of Papa were banished by the shrieking wind and drowning rain.  She shouted, so that Di'Fier could hear her,   "Did I mention that I hate this weather?"

"Once or twice," he shouted back.

The two began angling towards Drac's End.  There was a mystery to solve, and a murderer to arrest.


----------



## Jon Potter (Apr 25, 2003)

Excellent!

I thought that this thread had officially been laid to rest, but I'm glad to see that I was wrong. I'm also glad that we get a glimpse of the watchmen pre-DrN's first storyhour.

Is this written in co-operation with Di'Fier or is this still all Dru?

It seems wrong to call Dru a watchMAN, somehow. But, when in Freeport...


----------



## DiFier (Apr 25, 2003)

Well it's all dru but she e-mailed it to me a couple of day ago so that I could look it over.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Apr 26, 2003)

I think that we decided to do this kind of free-form, since there were so many requests to not completely put this storyhour to rest.   

I'll be making several posts from Dru's point of view, after conferring with Di'Fier's player on the facts of what happened, and how Di'Fier would react, etc. etc.  

Di'Fier's player might be making his own posts, at least some of the time, telling the same story but from his point of view  (at least I think he plans on it.)    

The going is going to be a bit slower, but hopefully we will continue to entertain our fans!


----------



## Jon Potter (Apr 27, 2003)

Drusilia Nailo said:
			
		

> *The going is going to be a bit slower, but hopefully we will continue to entertain our fans! *




So far so good! At least as far as this fan's concerned.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Apr 28, 2003)

_Three weeks later..._
	Dru crouched over the body of the slain sailor, and growled in frustration.  "Same stab wounds," she said, looking up at Di'Fier.  She could see that it wasn't necessary.  They had seen the sight six more times in the past few weeks.  They both knew what to expect.

_One week later..._
	The two watchmen stood over the body of a mangled halfling.  The cause of death would be obvious to anyone...  there were at least a dozen stab wounds in his chest and stomach areas.  Dru looked at Di'Fier, and commented ruefully, "Well, I suppose we can discount my theory about a human hater."  She felt a small surge of relief.   She had been afraid that Papa was toying with her.  She did not relish a confrontation with him so soon.

	Di'Fier sighed.   "Which gets us nowhere," he said, starting to rise to his feet.  

Just then, they heard a scream two alleys over.  For a split second, they looked at each other, and then as one, began running towards the noise.

There was a man in the alley, standing over the crumpled form of a woman... a prostitute, if her clothing was any indication of her profession.  He was stabbing her violently, and repeatedly, with a dagger.  He looked up immediately, his teeth gleaming ferally as he grimaced at them.  "You just had to meddle, didn't you?"  His voice was surprisingly soft, his words pronounced with an accent that marked him as educated, and likely from the mainland.  "Now I'm going to have to kill you as well."  He sighed, as if aggrieved by the prospect, and then dropped the woman's body to the ground.  He stepped over the body, towards Dru and Di'Fier.

Dru pulled her rapier, grimacing.  She heard Di'Fier's bastard sword leave its sheath beside her.  They positioned themselves so that the man could not leave the alley.  "You are under arrest," Di'Fier said tightly.  "If you surrender now, you will not be harmed."

The man laughed, and lunged towards Di'Fier, who was easily able to block the man with his much larger blade.  Dru twisted so that she was facing him, and thrust her rapier at him.

He twisted free of her blade at the last moment, and laughed.  "You're not good enough to take me down, silly children."  He snuck up under Dru's guard, and slashed at her with his already bloodied blade.  Dru saw the tip of the dagger coming straight for her eye, and gasped, pulling to one side to avoid the blow.  It missed her eye, but pierced her right beneath it.  He dragged the dagger down, opening a huge gash down the side of Dru's face.   It hurt - but she could not let it stop her from what she had to do; if Papa had taught her anything of value, it was that.

She saw Di'Fier move up behind him, and hammer at him with the giant sword.  The man turned to one side to deal with the larger opponent with the larger sword, and Dru could see that Di'Fier had opened a gash in the man's back.  Good, she thought.  Now's my chance, while he's distracted with Di'Fier.  She jammed her rapier into his ribs, and watched his eyes widen in surprise.  _Ha_, she thought.

He thrust out with his dagger, catching Di'Fier in the stomach.  Dru heard Di'Fier suck in his breath, and saw one hand creep up to hold the wound.  She herself had already started to feel light headed, and knew that she wasn't going to be standing too much longer, not with how much blood she'd already lost from the face wound.  Di'Fier wouldn't last much longer, without that stomach wound getting treatment either.  Grimacing, she thrust at him with her rapier again.  It barely scraped his arm.  

Di'Fier dropped his sword, and began to chant.  Dru saw magical energy coalesce at his hand, and form into a bolt.  It flew forward, striking into the man.  He stiffened, and then slumped to the ground.

Dru saw that he was still breathing, and wearily raised her rapier to deal him the killing blow.

"No," she heard Di'Fier say, clutching his wound.  "Don't kill him.  Let's arrest him, take him in."

Dru shrugged, not feeling capable of arguing, and fell to her knees beside the only half conscious murderer.  "You are under arrest," she told him, grabbing him by the hair and hauling his head upward.  "Di'Fier, tie his wrists."  While Di'Fier did so, she scooped up the man's dagger.  "We'll be needing this as evidence," she said.  "Di'Fier... I don't feel too good."

He stared at her, perhaps noticing her face for the first time.  "You've got flesh... hanging off of it," he told her, weakly.  "I think you need to get that looked at."

Dru grimaced, holding the flesh in place with one hand.  "Let's get this scumbag put away first," she said.  When the man became fully conscious again, they hauled him to his feet, and then marched him towards watch headquarters.  "I hope they put you on a hulk, with all of the other animals," Dru told him, shoving him through the front door.  "Too bad we can't watch."

Captain Donnach was in the main room, and stared at the new recruits as they staggered in.  He sized up the situation immediately, and snapped at some lounging watchmen, "You, you, and you, get this man behind bars.  Dru, Di'Fier, you look awful.  You'd better report, and then go get some rest," he said with a heavy sigh,  already starting to massage his temples.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (May 1, 2003)

_She was in the floating hulk, with the other prisoners.  Her face throbbed with pain where she'd been cut, and she could feel the maggots beginning to eat at the rotting flesh.  The other prisoners were licking their lips, looking at her hungrily.  One of them grinned at her, with green, crooked teeth, and started to step towards her.  She reached down for her rapier, only to find that she had none.   She watched the other prisoner advance on her, knowing that she was dead.  "You wouldn' t be in this mess if you had just stayed with your father," the man told her.  And suddenly, his ugly green teeth went away.  His smile, she realized with a start, was just like her father's._

Dru's eyes snapped open, and she tried to sit up.   Her head began to spin wildly, forcing her to lie back down.  Where was she?  It wasn't on a hulk.  She wiped some of the sweat out of her eyes, and peered around the dimly lit room.  She didn't recognize it.   It was filled with furniture, the kind that was designed to look expensive, but was really cheap.  There was  the bed, which she was in, a chest of drawers, two of which  seemed so stuffed full of clothes that they were about to burst, a writing desk covered with papers, and scrolls,  and in one corner, a bookshelf.  She squinted, trying to make out some of the titles.  "The Dragon Slayer and the Elven Maiden."  "The Paladin of Darkly Keep."  "A War of Heroes."  Dru smirked to herself.  Whoever lived here liked the heroic fiction that had become popular with the advent of the printing press.  Her eyes finally fell on a thick tome, carefully bound.  It was kept away from the other books.  She recognized what it was immediately:  a spellbook.

 What had happened to her?  Suddenly aware that the entire left side of her face was aching, she reached up and touched it, or would have, if the bandages hadn't been in the way.  And then it came back to her.  The serial killer.  His dagger.  The fight in the alley.   She must have gotten the wound sickness, despite drenching it in ale after they'd made their report to Captain Donnach...  it had hurt like h#ll.  She hoped that Di'Fier was managing well without her.

As if summoned by her thoughts, the door opened, and Di'Fier stepped into the room.  His anxious gaze took her in, and then he shut the door behind him.  "You're awake," he said.  "That's a good sign."

"Is this your apartment?"

Di'Fier nodded, and then sat on the edge of the bed.  "Yeah.  I hope you don't mind, but I didn't know where else to put you."

Dru chuckled.  "Mind?  No...  you have my thanks.  It's pretty bad, isn't it?"

With a sigh, Di'Fier said, "Yes.  The wound got infected.  You've been feverish and delerious for several hours now."  He reached into his cloak, and said, "You know how we were wishing that we could afford a curative potion for you?"

Dru nodded, wearily.  She was trying to think of a way to get better, and didn't have the energy to respond verbally.

"Well, one of the other watchmen started up a collection at headquarters for you.  It's not a potion, but it's a poultice from the alchemist.  It should help purge the wound as it heals."

Dru narrowed her eyes, suddenly jolted back to the conversation.  "Which one of the watchmen?"

"Oh, I don't think you know him that well.  His name's Jaffar."

Dru nodded.  "I've seen him around," she said, thinking of the time that he had purposely not arrested her for killing that pimp.  

Di'Fier withdrew a small, gauze wrapped bundle.  "Here," he said, holding it out to her.

With a grimace, she took the poultice from him, and unwrapped it part way.  "It smells terrible," she said.  "But I'll put up with the smell if it will make me get better quicker."   She took the bandage off of her face, and pressed the poultice against her wound.  It stung at first, but then settled down to just a faint tingling.

Di'Fier looked her over, and frowned. "You're going to have a scar," he said.  

Dru grunted, and lay back on the pillow.  "I guess it's the best that I can expect.  I'll have to thank Jaffar when I'm better."  She hesitated for a moment, and then added, "Why did Jaffar give this to me?"

Di'Fier shrugged.  "I don't know.  He seemed pretty insistent that everyone donate some money for it, though.  "There is," he hesitated for a moment, and then shrugged.  "A rumor that he likes you."

"Well, that's nice of him," she said, pretending that she didn't notice the import of her partner's words.   "Heh.  This is a high price to pay for making that arrest, but at least the b*st*rd is behind bars, right?"

Di'Fier stiffened, but didn't say anything.

"We arrested him..."

Di'Fier opened his mouth, and then shut it again.

Dru suddenly felt weary.  "He walked, didn't he?"

He nodded, sighing.  "Yes."

Dru snarled.  "I should have known," she said bitterly.  "Someone always knows someone who can get them out of trouble.  He's going to keep killing."

Di'Fier grimaced.  "Yeah, I know."

"Unless he's stopped."

Di'Fier frowned, but nodded.  "Yeah."

"Arresting him isn't going to stop him.  As we've seen.  So I suppose that we're just going to have to kill him."


----------



## Jon Potter (May 2, 2003)

Drusilia Nailo said:
			
		

> *Dru suddenly felt weary.  "He walked, didn't he?"
> 
> He nodded, sighing.  "Yes."
> 
> ...




Ahhh... The subtle intricacies of Freeport justice.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (May 2, 2003)

Makes it a little easier to understand why our heroes have a higher body count than arrest record, doesn't it?


----------



## Jon Potter (May 2, 2003)

Drusilia Nailo said:
			
		

> *Makes it a little easier to understand why our heroes have a higher body count than arrest record, doesn't it?  *




Oh yes.

And it was nice to see Jaffar taking such a selfless interest in Dru's well-being.  

Makes me wonder, though. I realize that when writing these tales, you have the benefit of the same foreknowledge of Jaffar's "second job" as we readers. But I wonder if you know, did Dr N create Jaffar as a cop in Naïlo's pocket from the beginning or was he retrofitted when the need arose?

I just curious because now I've started to rethink everything he's done in the various story hours from a different perspective after seeing this little bit from yours.


----------



## DiFier (May 2, 2003)

me to


----------



## drnuncheon (May 2, 2003)

*Pulling back the curtain...*



			
				Jon Potter said:
			
		

> *But I wonder if you know, did Dr N create Jaffar as a cop in Naïlo's pocket from the beginning or was he retrofitted when the need arose?
> 
> I just curious because now I've started to rethink everything he's done in the various story hours from a different perspective after seeing this little bit from yours. *




Jaffar was nothing more originally than a throwaway character, like many of the other Watchmen.  Even from the start, though, I had the feeling that something was up.  At first, I thought he was being blackmailed over a drug addiction (_kantha_ leaves again), but that turned out to be completely wrong.

Sometimes I think that it wasn't so much _deciding_ that he was working for Tensin as it was _discovering_ it...

So, no, I didn't actually know until Book Two...I _wish_ I could plan this stuff deliberately! 

J


----------



## drnuncheon (May 9, 2003)

I just thought I'd update and say that there won't be any Dru posts for a little while.  

At 5pm central time yesterday, Melanie's grandfather William Babb passed away after a long illness.  She'll be flying back to Missouri this weekend (while I am stuck here with a temp job and an interview for a real one.)  

I really wish I were able to go with her to pay my respects, because I was proud to have become part of his family.  Even before Mel and I were married, he treated me as if I were part of it - he never had any trouble accepting the long-haired bearded guy that had taken his granddaughter half the country away.

I wish he had been given enough time to see his great-grandchildren, the first of which is on the way (no - not ours! Mel's brother.)

Grandpa Babb, we'll miss you.

J


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (May 18, 2003)

Well, at long last I'm back in Pittsburgh and am on something resembling a normal schedule.  And with that, here is the next update...


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (May 18, 2003)

Dru sat in a chair at the Rusty Lantern, surrounded by watchmen.  Di'Fier sat on one side of her, Jaffar on the other.  Di'Fier smiled, holding out a tankard to her.  "Here, it's on me," he told her.  "We were all worried about you.  It's good to have you back."  With a start, Dru realized that he meant it.  Whatever misgivings he'd had about her seemed to be gone, or at least, lessened.

Jaffar laughed.  "Yeah.  Di'Fier's afraid that if you died, he'd get stuck with one of us as a partner."

There were smirks and snickers all around, but Dru didn't detect any malice in them.

"So anyway," Jaffar lowered his voice, growing serious.  "You two be careful.  Word is that the killer is lookin for you.  Might want to sleep elsewhere."  He turned to Dru, waggling his eyebrows at her.  "If you need a place to rest, I have a suggestion or two."

Most of the other watchmen exchanged sly looks, some of them laughing.  Dru suddenly remembered Di'Fier reporting the rumors that Jaffar was interested in her.  She blushed, much to the amusement of the others.  She thought that she could see Di'Fier looking at her sympathetically, and felt a little better, though.   Taking a drink of the ale, she smirked at Jaffar.  "That's really nice of you to invite Di'Fier and I to stay at your place."

 Jaffar sat there, blinking at her in surprise.  

Everyone else laughed, and Connick, one of the watchment, elbowed Jaffar.  "Yeah, that's real generous of you, Jaffar.  Taking in both the rookies like that...  I think that we should put your name in for some kind of award."

Jaffar grumbled, and said, "Yeah, yeah, you kids can stay with me.  I don't want it on my head when someone cuts your throats in your beds.  Come on, I'll show ya."



Dru and Di'Fier walked down the street, side by side.  They were back on the beat together.  Dru was healed, though she would carry the scar down the left side of her face for the rest of her life.  "I wonder if he's going to kill again," she mused aloud.  "Or if whoever his supporters are got him out of town?"

Di'Fier made a face.  "Hopefully, he's out of town, and won't be coming back," he said.  That was right before they caught the smell of a rotting body.  They looked at each other, and then looked towards the nearest darkened alley.  With a sigh, Di'Fier stepped towards the alley.  "Maybe it's just an alleycat that died of some disease," he said, not sounding convinced.

"Yeah," said Dru flatly.  "Maybe it is."  She followed him to the mouth of the alley, and stopped.  She didn't need to go any further to see what they needed to see; her keen elven vision kept her from having to approach the body.   It was the body of a human woman, two days dead, at least.  Her chest was covered in blood, and she knew that if she got closer, she'd see that the cause of death would be multiple stab wounds. 

Di'Fier approached it, and then turned around in disgust when he saw it.  "D*mm*t!"  He turned, driving his fist into his hand.  

Dru shook her head.  "Like I said...  we're just going to have to kill him."

"Yes," said Di'Fier, after a moment.  "Yes, we're going to have to."

"Do you think that you'll be able to?"  The killer's voice came from further back into the deep alley.  He had been hiding so well that neither Dru nor Di'Fier had noticed him.  He stepped out into their line of sight, smiling mockingly.  "Actually, I had intended on killing you.  What a lovely scar," he told Dru, in a conversational tone.

"You just couldn't leave well enough alone, could you," Dru snarled.  "You should have left town while you were ahead."

"But why would I do that?  I wanted to kill you ...  and you," he said, turning to smile fondly at Di'Fier.    "And now, I am going to get my desire."  He pulled a longsword this time, and nodded to Dru.  "The elves are not the only ones that are adept at using a longsword.  I thought it fitting that you die by an elven blade.  It's a pity that your father sent someone to kill you, and your partner."


----------



## Look_a_Unicorn (May 19, 2003)

Heya 
I have a quick question for you...
In a game I play in, a new player has introduced her character, Lia Nailo and she is a big fantasy reader. Is Drucilia Nailo a name from a fantasy novel?

Thanks.


----------



## DiFier (May 19, 2003)

geeze dru You have realitaves all over


----------



## Vurt (May 19, 2003)

@Dru: Great update!  Hope things are feeling better for you.

@Look_a_Unicorn: Nailo is listed as one of the elven family names on p. 16 of the PHB, which could be where your friend picked it up.


----------



## Look_a_Unicorn (May 20, 2003)

Vurt said:
			
		

> *@Dru: Great update!  Hope things are feeling better for you.
> 
> @Look_a_Unicorn: Nailo is listed as one of the elven family names on p. 16 of the PHB, which could be where your friend picked it up. *




*Slaps self upside head*
I've only read that half a dozen times! Thanks Vurt


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (May 20, 2003)

Hee.  Yeah, I got it right out of the PHB, since I've always had difficulties with fantasy names.  I got Drusilia out of the PHB as well.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (May 24, 2003)

"I wonder what these potions do?"  Dru walked beside the wagon that carried the dead body of their former enemy.  "I'm fairly certain that they're potions, anyway, and not alchemical."  

"They're potions," said Di'Fier quietly, casting a sidelong glance at the wagon several times.  

Dru watched him out of the corner of her eye.  She was worried about him... he was clearly not as comfortable with the idea of killing as she was.   She hoped that he didn't lose heart.  She already couldn't imagine being partners with anyone else on the Watch.   "It was self-defense," she told him.  "Not murder."

"I know," he sighed.

The wagon stopped in front of Watch Headquarters, and Dru eyed the building nervously.  "I'm certain that there are going to be people that are upset with us."

"Yeah," said Di'Fier, moving towards the wagon.  "We'd probably better get this over with."


"You did _what?!?_"  The desk sergeant turned six shades of red, and half rose to his feet, staring at the body with incredulous horror.  "Do you have any idea of what you've done?"

"He was resisting arrest," Dru told him,  dropping the body onto the floor.  "Was I supposed to let him kill us?"

The sergeant's red face became purple, and he sputtered.  "You can't just go around killing people!  You're not supposed to do that..."

Dru and Di'Fier looked at each other, and then turned back to the sergeant.  

He sat back down, putting his head into his shaking hands.  "Fill out your reports," he said with a sigh.  "The higher ups are going to kill me."  He peered up at them.  "Couldn't you have done this on Donnach's watch?"  When Di'Fier opened his mouth to say something, the sergeant just waved him away.  "Never mind.  Just go fill out the report.  I'll be surprised if you're still around tomorrow."


*The Report of Watch Private Drusilia Naïlo*
After I recovered from the wound given to me by Davius Coyin, and the wound fever that came with it, I returned to my duties.  Di'Fier and I were walking the beat  at the corner of Sea Watch and  Alewind Street , immediately after one bell sounded on the second dog-watch , when we smelled decaying flesh.  When we went to investigate, we found another victim, slain in the same style as all of the other victims of Coyin. It was in Washerwoman Alley, back against one wall in the shadows.  The corpse was three days old at the very least.  When we left to report our finding, Coyin confronted us at the mouth of the alley.  He said that he had been waiting for us, so that he could kill us.  He pulled a longsword, and said that everyone would assume that my father sent an assassin to kill me, along with my partner.  I think that this was just an attempt to make me angry and careless, because nobody intelligent would ever assume that Tensin Naïlo would be so clumsy as to send someone like that to kill anyone, let alone his estranged daughter.

His stupidity aside, he was a vicious fighter, and more than once I thought that Di'Fier or I was going to be killed.  Di'Fier told him to surrender repeatedly, but he refused to do so.  I used my rapier, and Di'Fier used his sword, coupled with some magic spells.  Eventually, Coyin slipped in some wet blood (mine, I believe) and fell at my feet.  Di'Fier told him to surrender again, but Coyin told Di'Fier to f*ck off, and then pulled out a dagger, and tried to stab him.  To protect my partner's life, I was obliged to deal him a heavy blow, right between the shoulder blades.  Di'Fier then finished him off with his own blade.  

This is when we sent Di'Fier's bird for backup.  We waited for the backup, in the form of a wagon and horse,  and were not accosted by anyone... probably due to the fact that we were dripping with blood and gore, and were standing over the body of someone who we had just killed.  The back-up arrived, we loaded the body into the wagon, and returned to Watch Headquarters.  We reported to Desk Sergeant Witters, who told us to fill out the reports, and warned us that we would probably lose our badges the following day.  We departed, off duty for the rest of the night.


*The Report of Watch Private Di'Fier Anton:*
Watch members involved: Di'Fier Anton, Drusilia Nailo, Bas Cigo, Unin Verranad, Rius Sever

While patroling the docks, Dru and I smelt rotting flesh near Washerwoman Alley.  Upon investigation, we discovered the body of a human woman. Cause of death:  mulitipule stab wounds. From the state of decomposition, we surmised that the body had been there for more than a day.  After securing the scene but prior to calling for back-up we were confrounted by Davius Coyin.  Coyin had been hiding in the alley for us, perhaps since he killed the woman.   After threatening to kill us both, he attacked with an elven longsword. (currentlly in locker G-92 in the evidence room)
I recieved 3 wounds from Coyin.  A Slash to the upper thigh.  A deep gouge under my right arm and a grazing cut to my shoulder and neck.  Watch Private Drusilia Nailo recieved a number of wounds:  the extent of which I am unsure of but which included one across the stomach and a ham string injury that bled profusely. 

Once prior to his attacking, and mulitiple times while we were trying to subdue him I told him to stand down and surrender.  I attempted to subdue him using magic but he shrugged off the effects.  Our only break came when he slipped in the bood pouring from Dru's leg.  He dropped his sword and I told him to surrender.  He seemed to oblige and then lunged at me with a
dagger (also in locker G-92.)  Dru  and I both hit him and he dropped. After seeing to our injuries we checked on him but he was dead.  At that point I sent Ampiel for back-up.  Ten minutes later, Watch Privates Unin Verranad and Rius Sever arrived, followed five minutes  later by Bas Cigo with the wagon.

The knife wounds in the victim were consistent with the knife that Coyin used but the body is in such bad shape that positive identification is impossible.  Other items that are currently in the evidence locker are 3 magical potions, exact properties unknown.  one coin purse containing: 15 gold pieces, 15 silver pieces and 34 copper pieces.



Captain Donnach rubbed his temples, studying the reports.  With a sigh, he said, "I won't lie to you; there are people that would like to see your heads roll."

"Were we just supposed to let him kill us?"  The question sprang to Dru's lips before she had time to think about it.  She frowned then, and stared at Donnach defiantly.

"No," he said, going back to rubbing his temples.  "Which is the argument that I used to keep your jobs.   You're not fired," he said.  "Though you are on probation.  And to appease them, I had to agree to suspend you for three days.  You are to give me your badges immediately."

Dru and Di'Fier exchanged a look, and then Dru shrugged.  _Why not?  It's not like it's permanent, anyway._  She fished her badge out of her pocket, and dropped it onto Donnach's desk with a clunk.  Di'Fier's badge followed hers, landing immediately beside it.  

Captain Donnach was studying the last of Di'Fier's report, and then said, "Davius Coyin is not going to need his money, nor will he need those potions.  I'm going to remove this part of your report.  Do you understand?"

Di'Fier looked confused, but Dru nodded.  "I do," she said, with a faint smile.

"I thought you might," he said, glaring at her.  "Just don't get out of control with it."

A few minutes later, Dru and Di'Fier were splitting up the loot.  "Are you sure that he meant for us to just take them out of the locker?"

"Yes," said Dru, filling up her purse with her share of the take.  "Otherwise, he'd have left your report alone, and the stuff would have gone to waste."  She grinned, then.  "It'll be paid time off, even.  We should celebrate."

Di'Fier shrugged, not looking very happy.  "Actually, I think that I'm going to go," he said.  "I need to break the news to my father."

Dru watched him leave, and felt another surge of worry for him.   She didn't imagine that his father, former watchman himself, was going to approve of this entire situation.  She hoped that she would see him again when they reported for duty in a few days' time.


----------



## Jon Potter (May 25, 2003)

I love the dichotomy of both style and content between the two watchmen's reports of the incident.

Very expertly done.




_Edited for spelling. Stupid silent h!_


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (May 25, 2003)

Actually, I can't take credit for the differences in style in content.  Di'Fier's player was kind enough to write up his report for me.


----------



## Jon Potter (May 25, 2003)

Regardless of who wrote what, the use of the two reports is still a masterful story-telling device.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Jun 15, 2003)

The next story up is going to be the jongleur story!  If Di'Fier and I can ever figure out exactly what it is that happened.


----------

